# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  YT Tues 2.0 DH LTD. WC 2013    Was haltet ihr davon?

## Hilli

Hallo liebe Community!
Das neue YT Bike ist da und ich hab mir überlegt ob ich mir kaufen sollte, es sieht ja sehr schick aus, aber sind die Parts auch Top für den Preis? www.yt-industries.com/shop/in...aj1ah6nir8psmq

----------


## willi

Du bekommst sozusagen einen Ferrari zum Preis eines Golf. 

Bsp. Laufradsatz alleine kostet 1300€ Gabel 2000€ Dämpfer 700€.( bei Einzelkauf) Die restlichen Parts sind auch vom feinsten. Noch fragen?

----------


## Hilli

Nö, danke dir.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Der Preis ist schon fast pervers für die Parts.
Aber YT hat halt den faden Beigeschmack mit der Lieferzeit und den doch sehr großzügigen Fertigungstoleranzen.

Aber wenn man drauf warten kann und Glück hat bekommt man ein super Bike. 
Obwohl ich schon negatives über die agilität vom 2.0 gelsen habe im IBC, aber das würd ich nicht zu ernst nehmen. Hat sich eher nach blankem Neid angehört  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Gruß

----------


## Killuha

Soweit hab ich das auch noch rausgefunden, da frag ich mich aber trotzdem noch: 

Wie ist die BOS Suspension? Im gelben Forum findet man nur einen Kurzbericht von 2009 zu der Idylle fork und da war das Fazit ca. So: sauteuer, schwer zum einstellen (alle Einstellungen nur per inbusschlüssel) schwer an Ersatzteile zu kommen (weil nicht weit verbreitet), französischer Hersteller soweit man von der Seite entziffern kann. 

aber wenn man eine mechaniker Lehre mit'n Kauf mitmacht und sich die zeit nimmt mit ihr zu experimentieren dann soll sie eine der besten auf dem Markt sein ^^. Gut yt wirbt ja damit das sie die Suspension genau auf dich einstellen, wie genau des dann wirklich is wag ich bei der Anzahl von Bestellungen mal zu bezweifeln. Die werden das Denk ich einfach nicht schaffen (vom Aufwand / zeit) soll kein Vorwurf sein. Sie haben ja nach letztem mal Besserung gelobt und wollen pünktlich im Monat märz alle ausliefern (lass ich mal so stehen, Papier is ja geduldig haha ^^)

Möchte mir das Bike auch bestellen, bin gespannt ob ich's schaff eins zu ergattern, wird höchstw, ziemlich schwer werden und viel Glück benötigen. Seite soll bei dem "Special offer" ja immer in die Knie gehen und die bestellbestätigungen random ausgeschickt werden.

Und ja, das sie extrem unpünktlich liefern is mir bewusst, nehme ich bei dem Preis Aber gern in Kauf ^^ 

Was ich zum Bike an sich sagen kann:

Bin das Tues 2.0 mal kurz Gefahren und es is Mega lässig. Am Frame wird ja nicht viel verändert nehme ich an? 

Also wenn jmd noch Infos zur firma BOS geben kann wäre ich sehr dankbar =) 

LG Killu

PS: hab diesen Post am iPad verfasst weil ich leider meinen Laptop zZ nicht zur Verfügung hab. Man mag mir Rechtschreibfehler und Vermisste Satzzeichen entschuldigen ^^ (klein und Großschreibung bitte auch xD )

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ich kann dir jetzt keinen Erfahrungsbericht liefern.
Aber von der Idylle RaRe und dem Dämpfer sind doch viele begeister. Das richtige Setup zu finden ist halt etwas aufwendiger wenn alles voll einstelbar ist. 
Das aber bei den Preisen die Teile nicht die Verbreitung finden ist fast klar.

Mit Frankreich hast du recht, die Bos Komponenten werden in Frankreich produziert. 

Der Rahmen müsste eigentlich genau der gleiche wie der 2.0 sein, hätte noch nichts gelsen das da was geändert wurde. Ausser das Design halt.
Allerdings bezweifle ich das es mit dem Setup funktioniert, hat ja beim 2.0 ja schon nicht geklappt.

Gruß

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hab mal mit einem Hawi am Semmering geredet, der in seinem Lapierre die Idylle RaRe Air und den BOS Void hatte: Begeitsterung pur. Kein Wegsacken, fühlt sich an wie stahlgefedert. Durfte das Teil proberollen und kann selbst daher eher wenig sagen.

----------


## Killuha

> Hab mal mit einem Hawi am Semmering geredet, der in seinem Lapierre die Idylle RaRe Air und den BOS Void hatte: Begeitsterung pur. Kein Wegsacken, fühlt sich an wie stahlgefedert. Durfte das Teil proberollen und kann selbst daher eher wenig sagen.


Das hört sich doch toll an =) dann Brauch ich nur noch a Mechaniker Lehre damit ich's einstellen kann ^^ na Spaß beiseite: ich bin einfach extrem Mies bei mechanischen Dingen, aber Vll wenn ich sozusagen dazu "gezwungen" werde lern ich doch noch was  :Wink:  also wenn's bestellen klappt wird's gekauft ^^

Der Preis is halt scho sehr "lecker"

Ps: in Wirklichkeit kauf ich's  ja eh nur weil dann mein Name draufsteht xD

----------


## willi

> Ps: in Wirklichkeit kauf ich's  ja eh nur weil dann mein Name draufsteht xD


Dazu Brauchst aber kein YT. Lass dir ein paar Aufkleber fertigen und dein Name ist auf dem Radl :Lol:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Bitte lasst euch nicht den Namen/Landeswappen, oder sonst was drauflackieren. Spätestens wenns es wieder verkaufen wollts wissts warum.

----------


## willi

> Bitte lasst euch nicht den Namen/Landeswappen, oder sonst was drauflackieren. Spätestens wenns es wieder verkaufen wollts wissts warum.


 >Das wird eine tolle Verkaufsanzeige: "Verkaufe YT Tues an MAX MUSTERMANN aus DE mit 80 kg."  :Mr. Red:

----------


## Sarge.at

heuer werden die Namen / Flaggen nicht mehr lackiert sonder als Sticker aufgeklebt - wenn man will kann man's also ohne "Schaden" machen

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Ich bin ja ehrlich gesagt auch beim überlegen, ob ich nicht das Rad kaufe.
Aber wegen den Teilen  :Wink: 

Wie man oben schon sieht, kosten die Teile einzeln ein Vermögen...
Und den Rahmen wird man auch noch wegbekommen...

----------


## Kaisen

Also der Preis ist schon ne Ansage. Es gibt glaub kaum einen Grund die Dinger nicht zu bestellen, selbst wenn man nur die Teile will.
Anders wiederum ist es eine große Kredit Aktion. Zwei Wochen nach Bestellung muss man die 3000€ überweisen und bekommt laut HP das Rad im März. Also gibt man YT einen Kredit von 3000€ für 3 Monate. Wenn es wie beim letzten läuft sogar bis July.

YT hat mit den Lieferanten wenn sie Glück haben auch gute Verträge und muss erst nach 30 Tagen die Ware bezahlen.
Wenn das Rad wieder so viele bestellen wie letztes Jahr machen die nur damit Gewinn das sie ne Menge Geld bekommen was sie wieder anlegen können.
Das Prinzip hat Aldi bei ihren PCs damals angewandt. Nur das die deutlich länger Zahlungsziele hatten als 30 Tage.

Problem an der Geschichte ist nur. Wenn innerhalb der Zeit YT dicht macht. Sieht man weder das Geld wieder noch ein Rad.
Da dies aber nicht die erste Aktion ist wird das wohl passen.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Also der Preis ist schon ne Ansage. Es gibt glaub kaum einen Grund die Dinger nicht zu bestellen, selbst wenn man nur die Teile will.
> Anders wiederum ist es eine große Kredit Aktion. Zwei Wochen nach Bestellung muss man die 3000€ überweisen und bekommt laut HP das Rad im März. Also gibt man YT einen Kredit von 3000€ für 3 Monate. Wenn es wie beim letzten läuft sogar bis July.
> 
> YT hat mit den Lieferanten wenn sie Glück haben auch gute Verträge und muss erst nach 30 Tagen die Ware bezahlen.
> Wenn das Rad wieder so viele bestellen wie letztes Jahr machen die nur damit Gewinn das sie ne Menge Geld bekommen was sie wieder anlegen können.
> Das Prinzip hat Aldi bei ihren PCs damals angewandt. Nur das die deutlich länger Zahlungsziele hatten als 30 Tage.
> 
> Problem an der Geschichte ist nur. Wenn innerhalb der Zeit YT dicht macht. Sieht man weder das Geld wieder noch ein Rad.
> Da dies aber nicht die erste Aktion ist wird das wohl passen.


Ist für mich eigentlich keine schlechte Sache, wenn beide Seiten den Nutzen hat. Sie machen Gewinn mit dem angelegten Geld, wir mit dem Erhalt von Teilen im Wert von 5000€ (mehr oder weniger) plus Rahmen für 3 Steine. Und bei den Stückzahlen (letztes Jahr über 500 Räder) lohnt sich das für BOS und CO. natürlich auch.
So gesehen ist das ganze ne win-win Situation.
Nur das mit dem Verschwinden des Geldes gibt mir zu denken...
Man kann ja mit paypal auch bezahlen. Wie ist es in dem Falle?

----------


## Kaisen

> Ist für mich eigentlich keine schlechte Sache, wenn beide Seiten den Nutzen hat. Sie machen Gewinn mit dem angelegten Geld, wir mit dem Erhalt von Teilen im Wert von 5000€ (mehr oder weniger) plus Rahmen für 3 Steine. Und bei den Stückzahlen (letztes Jahr über 500 Räder) lohnt sich das für BOS und CO. natürlich auch.
> So gesehen ist das ganze ne win-win Situation.
> Nur das mit dem Verschwinden des Geldes gibt mir zu denken...
> Man kann ja mit paypal auch bezahlen. Wie ist es in dem Falle?


Du hast völlig recht. Seh ich auch so. Vielleicht kommt es in meinem Post zu negativ rüber.
Ich kenne mich bei PayPal nicht aus, aber bei einer Insolvenz werden die dir das Geld auch nicht zurück geben.

Im letzten Geschäftsjahr stand YT glaub noch "mächtig" in der Kreide mit 1,3Mio€. Ist also abzuwarten was dieses Jahr raus kommt. Bis auf die Tues hab ich noch nicht soviel YT's gesehen. Keine Ahnung ob die inzwischen Wirtschaftlich agieren. Der Andreu Lacondeguy will sicher dieses Jahr auch etwas Geld sehen  :Smile:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Soweit hab ich das auch noch rausgefunden, da frag ich mich aber trotzdem noch: 
> 
> Wie ist die BOS Suspension? Im gelben Forum findet man nur einen Kurzbericht von 2009 zu der Idylle fork und da war das Fazit ca. So: sauteuer, schwer zum einstellen (alle Einstellungen nur per inbusschlüssel) schwer an Ersatzteile zu kommen (weil nicht weit verbreitet), französischer Hersteller soweit man von der Seite entziffern kann.


Vielleicht nicht auf Forumsberichte aus 2009 vertrauen...
Ich habe eine 2012 Idylle (Stahlfeder) und den SToy Dämpfer - und es ist das beste was ich bisher gefahren bin...

Ein Thema bei YT ist halt die Vorauszahlung und die dazwischenliegende Insolvenz- usw Gefahr: nimm mal an es gibt 1000 Bestellungen, macht 3 Mio...

----------


## Killuha

> Vielleicht nicht auf Forumsberichte aus 2009 vertrauen...
> Ich habe eine 2012 Idylle (Stahlfeder) und den SToy Dämpfer - und es ist das beste was ich bisher gefahren bin...


Sehr schön!



> Ein Thema bei YT ist halt die Vorauszahlung und die dazwischenliegende Insolvenz- usw Gefahr: nimm mal an es gibt 1000 Bestellungen, macht 3 Mio...


Davor hab ich eben auch Angst. Frei nach dem Motto "zu gut um Wahr zu sein, dann ist es das meistens auch". Hab da a bissal schiss das sie mich übern Tisch ziehen. Aber einen Namen haben Sie sich ja schon gemacht ^^. 

Und das mit dem Namen auf dem Bike war sarkasisch gemeint xD

----------


## rush_dc

Die Aktion ist wieder voll krass von yt. Da sie die Rahmen nun auch schon länger bauen wird es glaub auch nicht zu so einer extremen Lieferverzögerung kommen wie dieses Jahr nehm ich an. 
Einzig die Vorauszahlung hat mich auch letztes Jahr dazu bewegt nur das normale 2.0 zu bestellen. Per Nachnahme und man hat kein Risiko, 3000 sind mir einfach zuviel.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Im letzten Geschäftsjahr stand YT glaub noch "mächtig" in der Kreide mit 1,3Mio€.


Oha...
Kommt das von einer verlässlichen Quelle oder ist das ganze nur an den Haaren hergezogen? Und kann jemand was über die heurige Bilanz in Erfahrung bringen? Ich würd mir das Teil echt gern holen, aber das Risiko ist mir vielleicht etwas zu groß...

----------


## Kaisen

> Oha...
> Kommt das von einer verlässlichen Quelle oder ist das ganze nur an den Haaren hergezogen? Und kann jemand was über die heurige Bilanz in Erfahrung bringen? Ich würd mir das Teil echt gern holen, aber das Risiko ist mir vielleicht etwas zu groß...


Wieso sollte ich mir sowas aus den Haaren herbei ziehen?
Die Bilanzen kann sich jeder anschauen.

https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/ebanzw...list%29=Suchen

Und bevor einer Frage - nein ich hab nichts gegen YT. Ich finde das Angebot auch super und ich denke man kann es nur empfehlen. Ich bin nur der Meinung man sollte sich auch immer Gedanken drüber machen wie sowas möglich ist. In andern Foren heist es immer nur die anderen Bikehersteller ziehen einen ab etc. nur YT bringt Bikes zum fairen Preis...

Wenn man das Glück hat 3000€ übrig zu haben und dann noch eines der Bikes bekommt kann man ja froh sein.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Wieso sollte ich mir sowas aus den Haaren herbei ziehen?


Das habe ich natürlich nicht gemeint. Ich habe auch nach verlässlichen Quellen dafür gefragt. Danke übrigens für den Link.
Vielleicht sollte man sich das Ganze nochmal überlegen...

Edit:
Hab mir den Bericht mal durchgelesen: Anscheinend ist die Firma auf dem Weg der Besserung:



> 3. Bilanzielle Überschuldung
> Ausweislich der Bilanz zum 31. Dezember 2010 ist die Gesellschaft bilanziell                              mit € 363.887,17                              überschuldet. Die bilanzielle Überschuldung entstand im Wesentlichen durch die ursprüngliche                              Tätigkeit der Gesellschaft im Bereich von Internet-Communities und Anlaufverlusten                              aus dem Fahrraddirektvertreib. Für 2011 plant die Geschäftsführung ein positives Ergebnis,                              welches die Überschuldung ausgleichen soll. In 2010 wurde bereits ein Gewinn erzielt.                              Die folgenden Jahre sind ebenfalls positiv geplant. Zur Vermeidung der rechtlichen                              Überschuldung haben die Gesellschafter im Rahmen des Fehlbetrages notwendige Rangrücktritte                              bei Darlehen ausgesprochen.

----------


## hhacks

Ich hab ein 2012er wc ltd und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Ich fahr keine Rennen sondern nur bikepark dh-strecken zum Spass.
Also zum fachlichen: 
Alle komponenten haben auf Anhieb tadellos funktioniert. Wie bei allen Versender gilt: ALLE Schrauben nachziehen - und damit mein ich wirklich alle!
Das Fahrwerkssetup wurde von YT insofern voreigestellt das der Dämpferhersteller ein grundsetup für den Rahmen erstellt und das wird voreingestellt. Zusätzlich passen sie die Federn dem Fahrergewicht an. Bei mir hat das bis dato gepasst, jetzt am Ende der Saison  in ich merkbar schneller und vertrauter mit dem Rad und fange an mit dem Dämpfer herumzuspielen. Allerdings hab ih den verbauten CCDB schon verflucht weil so kompliziert. ABER man kann auch einen einfacheren Dämpfer verbauen (siehe normales Tues 2.0) und der soll auch super funktionieren. Und einen Käufer für den BOS wirst auch finden.
Zum Fahrverhalten:
Sehr Spurstabil um Kurven muss das bike entsprechend "gearbeitet" werden es ist halt ein downhiller, beschleunigt extrem gut weil leicht, das Fahrwerk liegt extrem satt und schluckt Unebenheiten sehr effektiv dadurch hat man aber auch weniger "Pop" beim Springen. Einmal in der Luft ist es aber sehr gutmütig.

Zur Verarbeitung:
Mit Fertigungstoleranzen hatte ich an meinem Rad keine Probleme. Einzig der Steuersatz hatte keine Dichtung des Lagers zur Abdeckkappe. Wie gesagt nachschrauben!
Die Lackqualität ist allerdings nicht besonders. Hab mittlerweile fast den gesamten Rahmen abgeklebt, und werd ihn wohl über kurz oder lang mal lackieren lassen.

Zur Finanzierung & Lieferung:
Ich sehe das mit der Vorfinanzierung so: du hast eine Rechnung, sollte eine Firma in Insolvenz gehen bekommst du irgendwas dafür. Letztes j
jahr haben sich auch alle gefürchtet und doch gibts die Firma noch, geldgeber sind auch noch da und die Aktion war letztes Jahr ein voller Erfolg (>500 ltd). Wieso sollte das anders sein. Die Lieferdauer war allerdings nicht wie versprochen. April war angekündigt. Mitte Mai ist es gekommen.

Wenn du das Geld hast machst du mit dem bike net viel falsch.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

----------


## noox

Zwei Freunde haben sich letztes Jahr das YT Tues Limited Edition gekauft.

Ich hab dabei nicht gehört, dass es Probleme bei der Bestellung gab. Ich glaube es waren ca. 700 Leute, die eins bestellt hatten.

Das mit dem Kredit sehe ich nicht so eng. Auf der Bank sieht man ja auch nix für das Geld. Bitter wäre es, wenn bei YT genau in dem Zeitraum der Hahn zugedreht werden würde. Und dann wäre man einer von vielen Gläubigern.

Die BOS-Luftgabel dürfte wirklich fein geben (hab sie aber nur am Parkplatz gedrückt). Persönlich bin ich etwas vorsichtig. Zwei Freunde hatte mal monatelang während der Saison kein Bike, weil in ihr Morewood nur der BOS Dämpfer reinpasste, dieser kaputt war und die Reparatur eben so lange dauerte. Angeblich können aber mittlerweile auch die Vertriebe selbst was machen und es muss nicht direkt zu BOS gehen.

Letztes Jahr war's so, dass der Liefertermin mit Ende April angegeben war. Die ersten Bikes wurden ca. Anfang Juni ausgeliefert. Die zwei Freunde bekamen sie ca. in der 2. Juni Woche. 

Wer also Anfang April schon auf das Bike angewiesen ist, sollte lieber die Finger davon lassen. Für die, die eh erst mit der Bikepark-Saison (Anfang/Mitte Mai) starten, würde es aber sicher passen.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

2 Freunde von mir haben das 2012er LTD und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Einziger Minuspunkt ist der flexende Hinterbau. Die Sitzstreben sind erst vor dem Sitzrohr verbunden, was darin resultiert, dass die Dinger recht weich sind. Man kann den Rahmen schon flexen sehen, wenn man im Stand am Hinterrohr mit einem Arm zieht. Einer von beiden meinte, dass er sich dadurch vor allem in engen Kurven etwas schwammig anfühlen würde.

----------


## Kaisen

Etwas Felx am Hinterbau ist aber nicht unbedingt schlecht. Hab selbiges in die andere Richtung vom Demo gehört. Dadurch das der Hinterbau sehr steif ist mag es auch nicht jeder. Dies sind wohl er Geschmacksfragen.

----------


## Killuha

Ich wollte für meine Frage nicht extra einen neuen threat erstellen und posts jetzt einfach hier rein. hoffe das is ok. (frage bezieht sich natürlich auch aufs YT  :Wink:  )


ich hab gestern gesehen das canyon ihre website mit den 2013er modellen geupdated hat. dabei ist mir natürlich sofort das neue Torque FRX Flashzone ins auge gesprungen. 
www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3061

sehr nette partlist muss ich sagen. nun könnt ihr euch sicher vorstellen das ich mir jetzt wieder nicht sicher bin was ich bestellen soll. deshalb mal eine kurze pro-contra liste. wäre cool wenn jemand was ergänzen könnte bzw. mich bei, von mir geschriebenen, falschen annahmen verbessert. (die pro und contra liste enthält natürlich ab und zu auch den persöhnlichen geschmack, diese punkte bitte ignorieren ^^)

YT:
Pro: Billiger, Pedal sind im Preis inbegriffen, der rahmen gefällt mir besser, gute kritik (auch im forum) über die BOS suspension & e13 laufräder.

neutral: reichen die avid X0 bremsen? (wobei ich anmerken muss das auf meinem aktuellen bighit eine juicy verbaut is -.-, bin also nicht "so tolle" bremsen gewohnt ^^)

Contra: Lange lieferzeiten (die oft nicht eingehalten werden), tauscht bos schnell fehlerhafte teile aus???, gabel und dämpfer können anscheinend laut handbuch (das übrigends das letzte mal 2011 geupdated wurde) nur mit werkzeug eingestellt werden, bezahlung nur in vorraus. in faller einer insolvenz wäre natürlich das geld futsch.

canyon: 
Pro: suspension von bekannten herstellern (fox & crane creek), mavic ultimate laufräder (so schön gelb ^^), man kann mit kreditkarte zahlen (versicherung), lieferung würde bei baldiger bestellung noch heuer stattfinden, avid code verbaut.....

neutral: allerdings nur am vorderrad?! warum ist hinten "nur" eine x0?

contra: der rahmen gefällt mir weniger als der tues-rahmen (hässlich ist er natürlich nicht), hab öfters gelesen das die CCDBs in demos öfters gebrochen sind - is da was dran??, natürlich ist das bike um eine ecke teurer (zumindest für mich als student) was bei den teilen natürlich verständlich is, pedal müsste man sich noch dazukaufen (kostet natürlich nicht die welt, aber würde halt noch extra dazu kommen)

welches bike würdet ihr mir raten?
zu mir: fahre seit 4 jahren DH und würde mich als fortgeschrittener einstufen. mechanisches wissen lässt bei mir zum wünschen übrig (will ich bald ändern), wäre also toll wenn das bike nicht nur für mechaniker zum einstellen geht ^^.
budget: 3000-4000 Euro wo ja beide bikes hineinfallen.

bin natürlich auch über weitere bike vorschläge dankbar, sollte aber ein hersteller mit gutem preis leistungs verhältnis sein. (z.B. nicht specialized, das demo 1 ist von preis-leistungs her ->für mich<- ungenügend) ich hab nichts gegen specialized an sich, bin mit dem bighit absolut zufrieden und würde liebend gern ein demo fahren, aber die marke is mir für das was geboten wird einfach viel zu teuer ^^

Anmerkung: persöhnliche vorlieben wie rahmenstyle oder farbgebung die ich oben erwähnt habe bitte nicht zu stark ins gewicht nehmen. das bike soll sich gut fahren, aussehen ist absolut 2. rangig.

vielen dank

LG Killu

PS: text wurde wieder am Ipad geschrieben, man verzeihe mir rechtschreibfehler, typos und groß und kleinschreibung  :Smile:  danke!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

ich kann wenig zu den Rädern sagen, nur zum CCDB im Demo 8.
Ja es scheint einige gebrochene Dämpfer im Demo gegeben zu haben, aber es scheint auch ein spezifisches Problem beim Demo 8 zu sein.
CC hat aber trotzdem reagiert und wird jetzt den Durchmesser der Kolbenstange erhöhen angeblich von 8mm auf 9,5mm.

----------


## Umar

Hab mir das günstigere angeschaut....
www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/...60#tab-reiter2
aber bin mir auch net sicher wie gut der rahmen ist...
die geometrie schaut eh net schlecht aus, aber das mit dem FR und 18/200 macht ich ein bisschen skeptisch.
aber die ausstattung zu dem Preis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Killuha

> aber bin mir auch net sicher wie gut der rahmen ist...


Am YT tues 2.0 durfte ich schon 2x einen run im bikepark machen und ich muss sagen das sich der rahmen super anfühlt. soll aber ein probleme mit ???verzogenen hinterbauten??? gegeben haben? bin leider noch nie auf einem canyon gesessen :-/



> die geometrie schaut eh net schlecht aus,
> aber die ausstattung zu dem Preis


^that! wäre auch der hauptgrund warum ich eher zum canyon tendiere ^^

----------


## Don Siven

> Am YT tues 2.0 durfte ich schon 2x einen run im bikepark machen und ich muss sagen das sich der rahmen super anfühlt. soll aber ein probleme mit ???verzogenen hinterbauten??? gegeben haben? bin leider noch nie auf einem canyon gesessen :-/
> 
> ^that! wäre auch der hauptgrund warum ich eher zum canyon tendiere ^^


Das Canyon Rockzone kostet doch 100 Euro mehr als das Tues 2.0. 
Das Fahrwerk des Tues 2.0 ist doch besser als das des Canyons oder nicht?!? 
Die Bremse des Tues 2.0 ist doch auch besser als die des Rockzones?!?
Warum ist dann der PReis des Canyons mit 100 Euro mehr interessanter?!?

----------


## Killuha

> Das Canyon Rockzone kostet doch 100 Euro mehr als das Tues 2.0. 
> Das Fahrwerk des Tues 2.0 ist doch besser als das des Canyons oder 
> Warum ist dann der PReis des Canyons mit 100 Euro mehr interessanter?!?


Mir gings immer nur ums Turque FRX flashzone, das für 3699 euro.

----------


## Don Siven

Ach so, also Flashzone Vs. Tues LTD

----------


## Killuha

> Ach so, also Flashzone Vs. Tues LTD


korrekt!

----------


## Burlok

Also das Canyon is sicher auch nicht schlecht nur wieso werden zwei unterschiedliche Bremsen verbaut... weil warum vorne 4 Kolben und hinten 2 Kolben Bremssättel ?
Weil am Tues is ja die XO Trail verbaut die is ja eine vier Kolben Bremse...
is die fox ohne Werkzeug zum einstellen ??

----------


## stephan-

> Bsp. Laufradsatz alleine kostet 1300€


Das ist kein Enve Carbon LRS, sondern ein E.13 LRS - oder kostet der tatsächlich 1300?

----------


## Kaisen

> Das Fahrwerk des Tues 2.0 ist doch besser als das des Canyons oder nicht?!?


Auf was bezieht sich das? Ist hier nicht die eigene Vorliebe mehr entscheidend?

----------


## cliomare

> Also das Canyon is sicher auch nicht schlecht nur wieso werden zwei unterschiedliche Bremsen verbaut... weil warum vorne 4 Kolben und hinten 2 Kolben Bremssättel ?
> Weil am Tues is ja die XO Trail verbaut die is ja eine vier Kolben Bremse...
> is die fox ohne Werkzeug zum einstellen ??


Weil die 2 Kolben an sich auch schon reichen würde. Und am Hinterrad braucht man eh nicht die maximale Bremsleistung und Standfestigkeit. Insofern ist das eine sinnvolle Kombi um Gewicht zu sparen ohne bei der Funktion Einbussen zu haben.

----------


## willi

> Das ist kein Enve Carbon LRS, sondern ein E.13 LRS - oder kostet der tatsächlich 1300?


Naja dort gibts ihn ein bisschen billiger  :Wink:  www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes...d=120522053426

----------


## stephan-

Holy, wieso zur Hölle kostet das Ding so viel Knete? Kann doch nur ein Tippfehler sein  :Big Grin: 

Super, mit 521 und Hope hat man das selbe Gewicht und zahlt dafür 300€. Die spinnen doch.

----------


## willi

Wenn die mit den engen Hosen 1300€ (und viel, viel mehr) für LRS ausgeben, können wir das auch :Big Grin:

----------


## Don Siven

> Auf was bezieht sich das? Ist hier nicht die eigene Vorliebe mehr entscheidend?


Also ich bin von dem Tues 2.0 mit Rock Shox Vivid R2C und Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2 im Vergleich zum Canyon Rockzone mit RockShox Vivid Air R2C und RockShox Boxxer Worldcup ausgegangen.
Daher war für mich das Fahrwerk subjektiv des Tues 2.0 besser. Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, das kann natürlich sein!

----------


## stephan-

Dämpfungen sind identisch. Die Hinterbau-Performance wird aber maßgeblich von der Anlenkung bestimmt. Der Hinterbau von YT ist top, vernünftig progressive Anlenkung, wenig Pedalrückschlag (ist mir sehr sehr wichtig), REK geht auch klar.

----------


## Don Siven

Also ist dann dem Rockzone das Tues 2.0vorzuziehen?

----------


## Mannie

> Weil die 2 Kolben an sich auch schon reichen würde. Und am Hinterrad braucht man eh nicht die maximale Bremsleistung und Standfestigkeit. Insofern ist das eine sinnvolle Kombi um Gewicht zu sparen ohne bei der Funktion Einbussen zu haben.


 Also ich bin jetzt mit irgendwas unter 70 kg auch leicht genug für ne 2 Kolben Bremse egal wo, ABER man kann praktisch nie zu viel Bremspower haben, bei vernüftiger Dosierbarkeit. Ich würde auch niemals zwei verschiedene Bremsen montieren, das fühlt sich asymetrisch an. 

Allgemein würde ich auch das Tues LTD bevorzugen, zum einen weil mir die Torque optisch nicht zusagt und es mich nicht so wirklich überzeugt hat bis jetzt. Dazu ist wie gesagt am Tues extrem hochwertige Komponenten verbaut, für verdammt kleines Geld. Da träumt jemand wie ich der eine Demo fährt nur von.

Und der E13 Laufradsatz ist so teuer, weil die Naben aus Carbon und noch was gefertigt sind und ich glaub die Felgen waren auch nicht simple Alufelgen. Dazu kommt das E13 ansich schon nicht günstig ist und wenn die Dinger so gut sind wie die Kettenführungen könnte das schon 1300€ wert sein. Müsste man aber mal ausprobieren, also wenn jemanden seinen verschenkt nehm ich ihn schon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

naben carbon gehaeuse, felgen aus scandium

www.bikerumor.com/2011/09/08/...s-flat-pedals/

----------


## noox

Kann Mannie nur zustimmen. Ich baue meine Bikes auf Leichtbau auf, aber Bremsen ist das letzte wo ich Gewicht sparen würde. Ich habe zwar heuer aus optischen, haptischen und auch Gewichtsgründen die XTR-Hebel mit der Saint kombiniert. Laut diversen Bekannten und Foren eine super Sache. 

Einer der XTR-Hebeln ist schon eingegangen (dürften schmutzempfindlicher sein). Daher fahre ich momentan vorne eine Saint/Saint von 2010. Da ist der Druckpunkt deutlich besser als bei der XTR/Saint-Combi. Ich fahre am Downhiller auch seit Jahren 200/200. 

Da ist die 200/180 Elixir, die ich am Enduro fahre *deutlich* weniger standfest - da lässt die Bremskraft viel früher und im Vergleich zur Saint viel stärker nach!

----------


## Killuha

Also YT-Tues Ltd. > Canyon Torque Flashzone?

Ich würde mir halt das Flashzone echt wegen der Fox40, Mavic Ultimate und dem CCDB kaufen. Vom Rahmen her gefällt mir das YT um Ecken besser (Und ich bin eben auch das Tues 2.0 schon mal gefahren).

Ich hab eben auch Angst, dass ich mit der BOS-Suspension überhaupt nicht klar komm bzw. überfordert bin und ma hört ja, dass die BOS ohne richtige Einstellung zum schmeißen is. (Richtig eingestellt sollen die BOS-Parts natürlich umso besser sein..., aber welche Suspension ist das nicht?)

Gott ich weiß echt net was ich tun soll xD 

Zumindest ist dadurch meine Schulter-OP etwas positiver. Da ich eh bis frühestens März nicht fahren kann/darf hab ich noch bis mindestens 12.12.2012 Zeit  :Big Grin: 

LG Killu

----------


## cliomare

> Also ich bin jetzt mit irgendwas unter 70 kg auch leicht genug für ne 2 Kolben Bremse egal wo, ABER man kann praktisch nie zu viel Bremspower haben, bei vernüftiger Dosierbarkeit. Ich würde auch niemals zwei verschiedene Bremsen montieren, das fühlt sich asymetrisch an.


Ich wiege gute 75 Kg und kann am NKST keinen Unterschied zw. Code und Elixier feststellen. Eine bessere Bremsenteststrecke dürfte es wohl kaum geben.
Was sich an zwei leicht verschiedenen Bremszylindern assymetrisch anfühlen soll musst du mir auch mal erklären. Da merkt man definitiv keinen Unterschied.

----------


## klana_radikala

> Also YT-Tues Ltd. > Canyon Torque Flashzone?
> 
> Ich würde mir halt das Flashzone echt wegen der Fox40, Mavic Ultimate und dem CCDB kaufen. Vom Rahmen her gefällt mir das YT um Ecken besser (Und ich bin eben auch das Tues 2.0 schon mal gefahren).
> 
> Ich hab eben auch Angst, dass ich mit der BOS-Suspension überhaupt nicht klar komm bzw. überfordert bin und ma hört ja, dass die BOS ohne richtige Einstellung zum schmeißen is. (Richtig eingestellt sollen die BOS-Parts natürlich umso besser sein..., aber welche Suspension ist das nicht?)
> 
> Gott ich weiß echt net was ich tun soll xD 
> 
> Zumindest ist dadurch meine Schulter-OP etwas positiver. Da ich eh bis frühestens März nicht fahren kann/darf hab ich noch bis mindestens 12.12.2012 Zeit 
> ...


ob eine 40 besser ist als eine idylle rare stell ich mal in frage, selbes gilt für ccdb und stoy rare. laufräder auch das selbe.

was sollte denn an den bos komponenten komplilzierter sein? der einzige unterschied bei den einstellmöglichkeiten besteht darin das du bei der bos den luftdruck einstellen musst und bei der fox die richtige federhärte montieren. danach unterscheiden sie sich nur mehr dadurch wie du die druck und zugstufen einstellst, entweder über die einsteller der 40 oder eben mit werkzeug an der bos.
ob es das jetzt aber komplizierter macht stell ich mal in frage  :Wink: 

also spar dir die paar 100erter und schnapp dir das yt

----------


## rush_dc

Also ich würde dir auch zum yt raten. Ein Freund von mir fährt auch das Bos Luftzeugs und ist top zufrieden damit. Die Daten für die Grundeinstellung für jedes Bike bekommst du direkt von Bos!

----------


## Gonzo0815

Also BOS ist sicher nicht schlechter als Fox oder Rock Shox.

Und wenn du das YT schon getestet hast und es dir auch optisch zusagt dann nimm es.

Greez

----------


## Mannie

Also Deemax und so ist zwar nice, aber wenn ich stattdessen nen E 13 Laufradsatz bekomme fürs gleiche oder sogar weniger Geld dann nehm ich den E 13.Und einstellen musste du jedes Federelement, das Fox ding macht das nicht von alleine, auch wenn sie es dir gerne so verkaufen würden.Nimm das YT und sei damit glücklich, das Canyon kann nicht mehr bzw. die komponenten sind nicht besser.

----------


## Killuha

Danke an die vielen tollen Rückmeldungen!

Ihr habt mich überzeugt und ich werd mir wohl das YT holen. 
Schade, dass man es erst am 12.12. bestellen kann und das es wohl erst April/Mai kommen wird. Weils ja "sicher" im März kommt....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

LG Killu

----------


## stephan-

> felgen aus scandium


Das wohl eher nicht. Da ist das Scandium höchstens mal dran vorbei gelaufen  :Mr. Red: 





> Ich würde mir halt das Flashzone echt wegen der Fox40, Mavic Ultimate und *dem CCDB kaufen*. 
> 
> Ich hab eben auch Angst, dass ich mit der BOS-Suspension überhaupt nicht klar komm bzw. überfordert bin und ma hört ja, dass die BOS ohne richtige Einstellung zum schmeißen is. (Richtig eingestellt sollen die BOS-Parts natürlich umso besser sein..., aber welche Suspension ist das nicht?)


Dafür ein dickes HÄÄÄ???
Was kann man denn bei BOS falsch machen? Die Dämpfer kann man im zum Rahmen passenden Setup bestellen, dann kann man da schonmal nicht mehr viel falsch einstellen. Und eine Gabel einzustellen sollte nun nicht so schwer sein.
Ich behaupte mal, dass man an einem CCDB im Canyon VIEL VIEL mehr falsch (und hier auch komplett falsch) einstellen kann, als an einem bereits auf den Rahmen abgestimmten BOS. Hier passt die Grundcharakteristik sofort, d.h. da kann man mit den Knöpfen auch kein "absolut unfahrbar" mehr draus murksen.  :Smile: 
Soweit meine Ansicht der Dinge.

----------


## Ingeborg

Das Bike wiegt 17,2kg und das normale, um die 500 EUR preiswerte, Tues wiegt 16,5kg

Und das bei ner BOS-Luftgabel und dem LRS? Verstehe ich nicht... da würd ich mir glaube lieber die Kohle sparen und mir das normale Tues zulegen. Und RS-Ersatzteile bekommt man überall. Bei den BOS-Parts wage ich das mal zu beweifeln...

Ach und das mit den Einstellungen ist doch bei jeder Gabel mehr oder weniger identisch. Ne Zugstufe ist ne Zugstufe und ne Druckstufe bleibt ne Druckstufe..

----------


## noox

Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Fällt jemand eine Komponente auf, die beim LTD schwerer ist, als beim normalen? Sogar das alte LTD war schon unter 17 kg.

Naja, zwischen den Gabeln gibt's schon große Unterschiede. Reibung/Ansprechverhalten High-Speed/Low-Speed-Dämpfung, Progression, ...

----------


## stephan-

Also der e.13 LRS ist nicht leicht, sondern eher schwer. Vor allem für das Geld. 2050g. Wiegt also so viel wie Mavic 521 / Hope 2 Pro / DT Comp, den es um 300 gibt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Killuha

Mir fällt außerdem grad auf, dass das LTD "nur" eine X0 hat aber das 2.0er eine Code R. Soweit ich weiß ist die Code R zwar die billigere Code aber eine Downhillbremse und die X0 eher eine Enduro/Trail oder? Oder geb ich wieder grade nur Bullshit von mir der mit HÄÄä?? hinterfragt werden muss. 

Bitte glaubt mir wenn ich euch sage, dass ich nicht so schlecht beim DH bin, aber dafür in technischen Dingen echt scheiße bin xD

Langsam muss man ja wirklich glauben ein kompletter Anfänger hat sich hier rein verirrt xD

LG killu

----------


## Burlok

Das LTD hat ne X0 Trail und das is auch eine Vierkolben-bremse und laut Sram.com folgender Einsatzbereich	XC/Trail/AM/DH

----------


## Mannie

> Also der e.13 LRS ist nicht leicht, sondern eher schwer. Vor allem für das Geld. 2050g. Wiegt also so viel wie Mavic 521 / Hope 2 Pro / DT Comp, den es um 300 gibt.


Mag ja sein, aber wenn ich fürs kleine Geld nen teuren Laufradsatz bekomme ist das grundstäzlich ja nie verkehrt, was ich damit mache bleibt mir ja überlassen  :Big Grin: 
Genauso ist der Titel "Scandium" als Felgenmaterial wohl auch mehr als übertrieben, man kann sogar durch einfaches googlen feststellen das man aus Scandium nichts billig bauen kann, vll hat sich ja was davon ins Alu verirrt  :Big Grin: 
Mitnehmen würde ich die, ob ich sie fahren würde oder doch lieber den 1000€ mitnehme und mir von Felix einen einspeichen lasse, wäre eine andere überlegung  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

Ein hoher Verkaufspreis garantiert noch lange nicht, dass du ihn für das Geld auch los wirst. Nur weil das Ding 1300 neu kostet, denke ich nicht, dass du einen findest, der dir im Bikemarkt dafür 1000€ gibt. Die CB Opium Dinger wurden auch mal für >800 angepriesen und zwischendurch gingen sie bei CRC für 400 raus...
Ich seh halt keinerlei Vorteil in dem LRS, was den Preis rechtfertigen würde.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Der Bling-Bling Faktor steigt mit dem Teil aber ins Unermessliche  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mannie

> Ein hoher Verkaufspreis garantiert noch lange nicht, dass du ihn für das Geld auch los wirst. Nur weil das Ding 1300 neu kostet, denke ich nicht, dass du einen findest, der dir im Bikemarkt dafür 1000€ gibt. Die CB Opium Dinger wurden auch mal für >800 angepriesen und zwischendurch gingen sie bei CRC für 400 raus...
> Ich seh halt keinerlei Vorteil in dem LRS, was den Preis rechtfertigen würde.


Ja gut wir reden aber auch von CB Teilen, von deren Funktion ich nicht überzeugt bin^^
Klar bekomme ich bestimmt nicht den UVP Preis oder Preise nahe dran, aber ich würde sagen mindestens im oberen dreistelligem Bereich. Das heißt ich könnte immer noch Geld bei raus schlagen wenn ich mir nen günstigen Laufradsatz zam baue / bauen lasse.
Oder man fährt die Dinger einfach kaputt und gut ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

Wird sich zeigen, wie viele E.13 LRS dann im Bikemarkt landen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## burner187

hallo zusammen ich bin neu hier und komme aus der mx brange  (verletzungsbedingt nicht mehr)  fahre seit einem halben jahr bike zur  zeit einen freerider war jetzt ein paar mal im bikepark und habe ein grosse freude ersatz gefunden zu haben.

interresiere mich auch für das *yt tues 2,0 dh ltd wc 2013.*
jetzt meine frage sollte ich als bike neuling mich an so einem bike wagen?oder gibt es bessere vorschläge?
habe  gehört das bei stürzen es besser sei eine normale gabel zu haben als  eine dh mit doppelbrücke weil es beim einschlagen des lekers rahmen und  gabelbeschädigungen geben könne was bei anfängern die sich öfters maulen  vorkommen soll???ist da wirklich so?

dann die schon üblich  diskutierten themen des bos fahrwerkes für einen anfänger zu gut? bin in  der technik nicht der profi aber auch nicht auf dem kopf gefallen und  denke das es doch irgendwie alles das gleiche sei!! sorge habe ich wie  schon gelesen über die ersatztteilversorgung und wartung von bos? wie  sind die wartungsintervalle? danke

----------


## cliomare

Zu gut gibts meiner Meinung nicht. Natürlich nutzen viele Biker die Technik nicht aus und könntem mit was einfacherem genauso fahren.
Wenn man aber ein Bike will, das einem auch in 1-2 Jahren, wenn man mehr drauf hat, gefällt, dann find ich ist es absolut ok sich von anfang an was hochwertiges zu kaufen und sich dann später teures umrüsten zu sparen (im Aftermarkt kommt man nie so günstig an die Teile wie OEM).

Wegen Gabel: Wenn du wirklich DH fahren willst, kommst an einer Doppelbrücke eh nicht vorbei. Wenn du mehr einen spaßigen Freerider haben willst macht eine Singlecrown eher mehr Sinn. 
Ansonsten kannst dir bei einer Doppelbrücke statt eines Direct Mount Vorbaus ja einen normalen drauftun. Dann kann sich der Lenker verdrehen im Fall des Falles. Beim DM besteht immer das Risiko, dass sich der Lenker verbiegt oder die Gabel da das Teil ja fix an die Gabel geschraubt ist. Ich selber hab einen DM Vorbau und noch keine Probleme gehabt (aber auch keine wahnsinnig heftigen Stürze).

----------


## burner187

ermal danke für die schnelle antwort cliomare.
 durch änderung des vorbaus sind aber somit beschädigung am rahmen oder gabel nicht ausgeschlossen!? kommt sowas denn so oft vor? es sind doch auch immer solche gummipuffer verbaut? wenn son lenker drauf geht halb so schlimm aber eine krumme gabel (gerade dann bos) oder ne delle im rahmen (materialschwäche) ist dann schon was anderes.  bleibt noch die frage ist ein dh im restlichen bikepark schlecht zu nutzen? (oder dann wohl eher ein yt noton 2,0?) um damit auch die dh strecken nutzen? wobei ich die dh gabeln schon ziemlicht geil finde aber muss halt sinn machen! bleibt noch der serviceintervall von bos? wie oft ?wer macht ihn? und teuer? danke

----------


## noox

Also die Kaufentscheidung wegen möglichem Anschlag der Gabel an den Steuerrohr-Bereich des Rahmens und damit verbundenem Defekt zu machen halte ich für fragwürdig. Kaputt gehen kann alles. Auch in diesem Bereich. Gummipuffer müssen passend eingestellt werden, dann sollte meist nichts passieren. Die Rahmenhersteller dürften großteils auch darauf achten, in diesem Bereich nicht zu sehr zu sparen, da da sonst doch schnell mal eine Delle entstehen kann.

Ich hab in den letzten 3 Jahren über 80 Stürze mit den Downhillern gehabt. Delle im Steuerrohrbereich habe ich noch keine gesehen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Servus Burner!

Also deine Bedenken halte ich für zun sorgsam.
Auch eine SC Gabel kannst bei einem Sturz vernichten. Sicher die DC ist etwas anfälliger aber mir ist auch noch kein Fall untergekommen.
Wie schon gesagt hast du die Möglichkeit deine DC gabel mit normalen Vorbau zu fahren, dann hast du dieses Problem sowieso nicht.

Da ich selber den Unterschied zwischen SC und DC Gabel kenne kann ich nur sagen das die DC schon ein ganz anderes Kalieber ist. Die Steifigketi und die 20mm Mehr am FW sind schon nicht schlecht  :Wink: 
Kommt natürlich immer auf deinen Einsatzbereich an. Willst du mehr flowige Trails fahren und tricksen beim Springen, dann ist eine SC Gabel auch voll ausreichend oder sogar besser. 

Auch wenn man für den Bikepark eigentlich keinen DH´ler braucht ist es doch fein wenn man einen hat. Bietet einfach mehr Reserve und Wohlfühlfaktor damit unterwegs zu sein. Freerider haben meist einen schmaleren Grenzberich als DH Bikes.

Greez

----------


## Don Siven

Verstehe ich das richtig das man mit einem reinen DH auch Northshore, Slopestyle und so im Bikepark abarbeiten kann ohne Probleme?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Slopestyle Lines werden mühsam werden, aber sonst ja.

----------


## noox

Die üblichen Bikepark-Northshore-Lines sind auch mit dem Downhill-Bike locker machbar. Für krasse Northshore-Lines (dünn, verwinkelt) wäre ein kleines, leichtes und wendigeres Bike sicher optimaler, aber wo gibt's schon solche Lines und vor allem: wer fährt die?

Ähnliches Gilt für Slopestyle: Wenn du nicht ziemlich gut bist, ist für's Droppen der Downhiller sicher besser. Mal auf eine Wall oder typische Bikepark-Slopestyle-Obstacles zu springen geht mit dem Downhiller genauso. Wenn's dir aber nur ums Slopestylen geht, dann ist irgendwas zwischen Dirt-Bike, Slopestyle-Bike oder Freeride-Bike sicher besser. Zum Trick-Machen (wenns nicht grad ein Whip oder Table-Top ist) brauchst auch ein leichteres Bike.

Wenn eine Bikepark-Strecke richtig gebaut ist, dann sind die Sprünge so geshaped, dass sie für eine Downhill-Bike zum Springen gehen. Bei einem üblichen Downhill-Bike geht aber beim Springen auch einige Energie in die Federung verloren. Eine echte Slopestyle-Line (oder auch Dirt-Line oder 4X-Strecke) ist aber für straffer abgestimmte Bikes (Dirt-Bike, Slopestyle-Bike, 4X-Bike) gebaut. Da "verhungerst" dann von Sprung zu Sprung mit dem Downhill-Bike. 

Musst halt wissen, was dir wichtig ist, und was du hauptsächlich tun willst.

----------


## Don Siven

Also mir geht's primär um DH. Northshore eher weniger. Slopstyle dann eher nur Drops. Denke mit dem DH Bike werd ich richtig liegen. Hauptsache schnell bergab und ein wenig "springen". So tricksen eher weniger.

----------


## Kensai

Hi Leudde,
ich hab den ganzen Thread jetz mal durchgearbeitet, da ich selber überlege, ob ich mir das Tues 2.0 hole (nicht das Ltd, da mir das mit dem Warten und Bangen zu doof ist). Es wurde hier mehrfach erwähnt, dass die Fertigungstoleranzen ganz schön großzügig sein sollen. Was soll das nun heißen? Bekomme ich ein krummes Bike, welches nicht ideal federt? Kann ich das Bike dann nicht eigtl reklamieren? Wie häufig treten diese Fehler denn wirklich auf (ich weiß, das wird schwer zu sagen sein..)?

----------


## smOoh

-> fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1160631

----------


## Don Siven

Das sieht ja echt nicht so prickelnd aus. Da muss man sich ja fast überlegen da zu bestellen...

----------


## Kensai

> -> fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1160631


Danke für die Bilder. Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke welches Bike ich mir kaufen soll umso ratloser werd ich... Ich dachte schon: "im Tues 2.0 hast de jetz dein Traumrad gefunden", aber nun bin ich mir da gar nicht mehr so sicher. Ich will ja schließlich mit 2.600 € kein Lotto spielen gehen... So eine Scheiße

----------


## Don Siven

> Danke für die Bilder. Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke welches Bike ich mir kaufen soll umso ratloser werd ich... Ich dachte schon: "im Tues 2.0 hast de jetz dein Traumrad gefunden", aber nun bin ich mir da gar nicht mehr so sicher. Ich will ja schließlich mit 2.600 € kein Lotto spielen gehen... So eine Scheiße


Seh ich genauso... Bei Canyon sprechen viele von "low quality" bei YT auch auf einmal. Da fallen ja alle Einsteiger Bikes im Versenderbereich raus...

----------


## Kensai

> Seh ich genauso... Bei Canyon sprechen viele von "low quality" bei YT auch auf einmal. Da fallen ja alle Einsteiger Bikes im Versenderbereich raus...


Da bleibt wohl nur noch die Ltd vom Demo II (die kostet ja auch nur 10.000 Eurönchen: Schnäppchen)... :-P

----------


## Don Siven

Naja, die 2600 Euro waren bei mir eigentlich die aktuelle Obergrenze für das 2te Rad.

----------


## Kensai

Ich hab nochmal n Bild von meiner Vergleichstabelle gemacht (ist gemischt mit verschiedenen Bikes und längst nicht vollständig; Farbcode: nach persönlicher Meinung) Evtl hilft es dir Don :-) (Mich bringts aber auch nicht weiter ^^)

----------


## Don Siven

Ja, so in etwa siehts bei mir auch aus. Hatte mich eigentlich aktuell aufs Rockzone und Tues 2.0 eingeschossen. Nur wenn ich das jetzt mit dem Rahmen bei YT lese... Dann wird es wohl doch eher das Canyon werde...
Ich weiß echt nicht...

----------


## Kensai

In diesem Thread wurde ja auch erwähnt, dass das Flashzone/Rockzone keinen so idealen Hinterbau hat, sprich es soll nicht richtig bügeln (und ich meine damit nicht meine Hemden im Schrank :-D). Allg dachte ich mir, dass ich kein Bike von nem Direkthändler haben will, weil ich eigtl nen Service dazu haben will, aber die Preise sind einfach wesentlich besser, als die von den Bikes die es beim vor Ort Händler gibt... Das macht es noch ein wenig schwieriger für mich. Aber ich dachte mir auch: das was ich spare kann ich dann auch in den Service stecken (insofern dieser nötig wird; wenn nicht dann halt Geld gespart)... Omg, warum muss es nur so schwer sein?! :-(

----------


## Don Siven

Weiß nur nicht ob man das "fehlende" Bügeln vom FRX als Anfänger gegenüber dem Bügeln des Tues merkt. Weiß nicht ob diese Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Bikes so groß sind das sie mir als Anfänger merklich auffallen.
Ich hab leider keinen Händler in der Nähe der eine wirkliche Alternative zu Canyon oder YT im Laden hat.

----------


## Kensai

"Im Laden haben" kannst de in den meisten Städten eh vergessen, die bestellen dann meistens auch nur, aber die müssen halt ihren Service leisten. Was bedeutet, dass du dein Bike dann nicht mehr einschicken musst, wenn es mal defekt ist (auf Garantie)...

----------


## Don Siven

Weiß ich, jedoch haben die Läden hier keine Marken im Angebot wo die was bestellen können. 
Service gut und schön, vergleichbare Räder kosten dann auch gleich 2000 Euro mehr.

----------


## Kensai

In dem Bezug fand ich das Cube TWO 15 nicht schlecht: ist vom P/L her ganz okay... aber halt immernoch schlechteres P/L im Vergleich mit Canyon oder YT...

----------


## noox

"Im Laden" kann so oder so sein. Wenn du Glück hast, gibt's in der Nähe einen großen Händler, der auch viel im Gravity-Bereich verkauft und da vielleicht sogar was da hat und auch Leute hat, die sich da auskennen (das selber machen). 

Ansonsten werden sich die Leute aber hier besser auskennen, als ein X-beliebier Rad-Verkäufer. Gut wäre sicher, einen Händler zu finden, wo der eine oder andere arbeitet, der selber mehr auf Freeride/Downhill ist - oder wo du dich einfach gut aufgehoben fühlst. Am besten beides. Es gibt da immer solche und solche.

Der Vorteil vom Laden ist allerdings, dass du dir Sachen machen lassen kannst, wenn du dich selber nicht auskennst oder drüber traust. Auch wenn das natürlich Geld kostet. Wenn du das Bike frisch gekauft hast, oder etwas dazukauft, sind kleine Arbeiten häufig dabei. Wobei man das nicht unterschätzen darf: Arbeit ist teuer und daher verständlich, wenn da dann auch was verlangt wird.

Zu den Toleranzen vom Tues:
In der Beschreibung von den Fotos steht was, dass die Sitzstrebe eine größere Toleranz hat. Also kein schiefer Hinterbau, sondern eine schiefe Sattelstütze. Ist natürlich ärgerlich, wenn man dann einen Rahmen erwischt, wo die Toleranzen sehr grenzwertig sind. Aber vermutlich beim Fahren  keine Auswirkungen (solange man's net weiß  :Wink: ). Was bleibt dürfte aber wirklich der eher weiche Hinterbau sein. 

Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass es da hochpreisige Rahmen auch erwischt. Beim Demo dürfte es am Hinterbau auch Probleme mit Toleranzen geben, da da schon einige Double Barrel gebrochen sind. Die Lapierre haben ziemlich weiche Hinterbauten. Und ich hab heuer mehrere Trek Session mit gebrochenen Kettenstreben gesehen.

----------


## Don Siven

Gut, 0 Fehler wird es nirgendswo geben.
Mit weichem Hinterbau meinst du das wegbügeln, oder?
WEnn das Problem beim Tues lediglich eine"schiefe" Sattelstütze/Rohr ist, kann man damit ja noch leben, solange dadurch nichts kaputt geht.

Gut Vor- und Nachteile eines Ladens/Service etc. kann man drüber streiten und muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Mir gehts eher darum as das Bike hält was es verspricht und ich damit vernünftig fahren kann.

----------


## noox

Nein - mit weichem Hinterbau meine ich schon seitliche Verwindbarkeit. Wobei die zwei Freunde, die viel mit dem 2012 LTD unterwegs waren (der eine ähnlich schnell, der zweite schneller als ich mit dem V10) haben mir bezüglich Verwindung nix Negatives gesagt.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Mit weichem Hinterbau meint er die geringe Seitensteifigkeit des Hinterbaus.
Mal ehrlich: Man kauft ein Bike mit Parts im Wert von um die 5000€ für 3 Riesen. Nicht schlecht würd ich mal sagen. Sollte einem der Rahmen nicht taugen, austauschen.
Die Parts sind schwarz und daher gut kombinierbar.
Sollte er verzogen sein, reklamieren. YT sollen anscheinend recht kulant sein.

----------


## Don Siven

Bleibt immer noch die Entscheidung ob FRX Rockzone oder Tues 2.0 :-)

----------


## nailen

Das sind meistens aussagen von Leuten die gegen Direktvertriebe sind, fahre ein canyon rahmen von 2009 und werde die nächsten 2 saisons auch damit fahren. (fahre nicht so gut/wild und musste noch keine Lager wechseln). Das jetzt mal von meinem Standpunkt aus.  Wenn grob was nicht passt kannst es eh nur eimschicken.  Das es nicht einfedert hab ich noch nie gehört/gelesen. ^^

----------


## fipu

Wobei ein weicher Hinterbau ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss.
Beim Lapierre war es, wenn ich noch es richtig im Kopf habe, so gewollt. Auf jedenfall gabs mal ein Interview mit dem DH'ler Himself (Nico Vouilloz) und dort stand, dass es beim Lapierre so gewollt ist.

Und das mit den Toleranzen... irgendwo muss der Preis einfach gesenkt werden. Und beim Rahmen sind halt auch die grösseren Toleranzen (weniger genau arbeiten = weniger Zeitaufwand = günstiger) ein Faktor. Aber darum würd ich mir jetzt keine allzu grossen Gedanken machen. Man kann ja einfach mal bei YT anrufen und mit ihnen darüber sprechen. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine grosszügige Garantie. 

Und schlechte Serien kann es immer und bei jeder Marke geben, siehe Yeti. Es ist halt immer die Frage, wann es bemerkt wird und wie mit der Kulanz umgegangen wird.

----------


## Killuha

> Man kann ja einfach mal bei YT anrufen und mit ihnen darüber sprechen. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine grosszügige Garantie.


Zitat aus den YT-AGB's: 
"Garantie:
Ausschließlich für Bikes aus der Kategorie „Trail” gewähren wir freiwillig eine zusätzliche Garantie. Deine gesetzlichen Rechte und vertraglichen Gewährleistungsansprüche bleiben hiervon unberührt."

Also Gewährleistung: Ja - Garantie: Nein

Was ich persöhnlich schon ein bisschen mies finde. Ich meine, welche Firma gibt denn heutezutage keine Garantie auf ihre Produkte? Find ich jetzt nicht so vertrauenserweckend :-/ (Zwecks "Vertrauen in die eigenen Produkte)

MFG

Edit: Irgendwie lustig das sie aber auf der Ltd. Seite weiter unten schreiben: "Dieses Bike ist dann auch vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen! Unsere herkömmlichen *Garantiebedingungen* sind davon natürlich unberührt."

Was jetzt?! Laut AGB's gibts Garantie nur auf Bikes der Kat. "Trail" aber laut Produktseite gibts eine Garantie.... ^^

----------


## stephan-

> Das sieht ja echt nicht so prickelnd aus. Da muss man sich ja fast überlegen da zu bestellen...



Meine Güte. Bei einem solchen Problem melden sich *nur* Leute, die das Problem haben (oder meinen, das Problem zu haben...), alle anderen fahren fröhlich durch die Parks und haben entweder kein Problem, oder haben es nicht bemerkt. 
So traurig es ist, gibt es *keine* Marke, bei der es keine Probleme gibt. Egal, ob der Rahmen 3000€ kostet oder das Komplettrad. Also macht euch mal weniger Gedanken, kauft das Ding und geht fahren.
Und falls ihr wirklich eine Gurke erwischt könnt ihr das immernoch reklamieren. Eventuelle Wartezeit in der Saison ist dann eben der Preis, den man zahlt, weil das Rad so günstig war. Spottbillig mit guten Parts und Austausch innerhalb einer Woche gibts eben nicht.

----------


## noox

@Fipu:
Puh... wenn ich mich an das Video erinnere, wo da Blenki in Hafjell um die Kurve gezogen ist. Also das kann nicht gesund sein. Und einige Lapierre-Hinterbauten dürfte es schon erwischt haben...

ab 6:10
mpora.de/videos/AAd9oszdpng6

----------


## stephan-

> Was ich persöhnlich schon ein bisschen mies finde. Ich meine, welche Firma gibt denn heutezutage keine Garantie auf ihre Produkte? Find ich jetzt nicht so vertrauenserweckend :-/ (Zwecks "Vertrauen in die eigenen Produkte)



Lies mal die Bedingungen anderer Hersteller. Mit einem Trek Session darfst du nichtmal springen. Die Ausführungen in den AGBs haben nichts oder nur sehr wenig mit dem tatsächlichen Verhalten der Firma zutun. Wenn bei YT was schief/kaputt ist, wirds getauscht, laut Forenpostings. Sowas ist aussagekräftiger als irgendwelche AGBs, die zur rechtlichen Absicherung dienen.

----------


## fipu

> @Fipu:
> Puh... wenn ich mich an das Video erinnere, wo da Blenki in Hafjell um die Kurve gezogen ist. Also das kann nicht gesund sein. Und einige Lapierre-Hinterbauten dürfte es schon erwischt haben


Ich finde leider auf die schnelle nirgends das Interview mit dem Ausserirdischen. 
Um die Verwindung aufzunehmen ist der Hinterbau ja angeblich auch aus Carbon (oder war es bei ersten Version jedenfalls). Ich würde jedenfalls mit meinem doch eher höherem Gewicht nicht ein solches Bike fahren.


@Killuha:
Nimm mich nicht zu wörtlich. Ich habe einfach Garantie geschrieben. Ich hätte auch gleich Kulanz, Austauschfreudigkeit oder sonstwas schreiben können. Ansonsten ist es wie stephan- schreibt. Gemäss den Bestimmungen  einiger Bikehersteller darfst du mit ihren Bikes nicht mal einen Gehsteigabsatz hinunter fahren, sonst erlischt die Garantie (oder wie man es auch immer nennt).

----------


## noox

Sehe ich auch so. Aus rechtlichen Gründen müssen sich die Bike-Hersteller ziemlich absichern. In letzter Zeit habe ich nie gehört, dass es Probleme gab bei einem neueren Bike keine sinnvolle Lösung bei einem Rahmenbruch zu erhalten. Wenn man offensichtlich selber Schuld war, ist's was anderes. Und bei einem älteren Bike auch. Aber normal bekommt man doch immer Ersatz.

----------


## rush_dc

Also ich war einer der ersten die ein normales 2.0 bekommen haben, bei mir fehlen genau 1,25 mm zwischen Sitzrohr und strebe von links zu rechts aber es ist mir so scheißegal weil es für einen normalen biker nicht bemerkbar ist. Wer merkt das überhaupt und so ein Bike am Limit bewegen macht sowieso keiner...
Mittlerweile dürfte yt auch ziemlich viele 2.0 gebaut haben und dieses "Problem" in den griff bekommen haben. Es sind nun auch alle 2.0 ausverkauft und es gibt erst nächstes Jahr wieder neue. 
Ich kann nur sagen das ich am ersten Tag gleich merkbar schneller unterwegs war als mit meinem stinky vorher, da hockt man drauf und hat irgendwie gleich ein gutes Gefühl.

----------


## Kensai

> Also ich war einer der ersten die ein normales 2.0 bekommen haben, bei mir fehlen genau 1,25 mm zwischen Sitzrohr und strebe von links zu rechts aber es ist mir so scheißegal weil es für einen normalen biker nicht bemerkbar ist. Wer merkt das überhaupt und so ein Bike am Limit bewegen macht sowieso keiner...
> Mittlerweile dürfte yt auch ziemlich viele 2.0 gebaut haben und dieses "Problem" in den griff bekommen haben. Es sind nun auch alle 2.0 ausverkauft und es gibt erst nächstes Jahr wieder neue. 
> Ich kann nur sagen das ich am ersten Tag gleich merkbar schneller unterwegs war als mit meinem stinky vorher, da hockt man drauf und hat irgendwie gleich ein gutes Gefühl.


Danke für das Feedback, evtl war es doch ein wenig zu viel Schwarzmalerei gewesen. Ich kann also davon ausgehen, dass du mit deinem zufrieden bist? Stört dich sonst irgendwas an dem Bike? (Wenn wir schon mal einen Besitzer hier im Forum haben, dann will ich auch gleich löchern dürfen :-D)

----------


## rush_dc

Also bis jetzt bin ich voll zufrieden und hab bis auf die Reifen noch nichts getauscht. Die Felgen werden aber wohl folgen, sind eigentlich ja enduro Felgen und meine hintere ist nach 5 Monaten zum wegwerfen aber das hab ich vorher schon gewusst das die nicht lange halten wird. Werd mit jetzt die Supra d holen.vivid und boxxer funktionieren Top, bei der boxxer musste ich halt gleich mal Service machen, war von Werk aus nicht wirklich gut zusammengebaut aber da kann yt ja nix dafür.
Auf die Lieferzeit Angaben darf man sich halt nicht verlassen, da musst mindestens 2wochen + dazurechnen!!

----------


## Kensai

> bei der boxxer musste ich halt gleich mal Service machen, war von Werk aus nicht wirklich gut zusammengebaut aber da kann yt ja nix dafür.


Fällt das aber nicht dennoch unter den Punkt "Gewährleistung"? Ich hab ja schon öfters gehört, dass die nicht "rund laufen" sollen... Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass es nicht ganz so teuer für dich war den Service machen zu lassen ;-)

----------


## rush_dc

Nö, hat mich 5€ gekostet fürs Öl und paar Minuten im Internet. Das ist alles ganz leicht zum selber machen!  :Wink:  
Falls es doch mal was gröberes ist darf ich mit meinem yt auch zum örtlichen Händler hier kommen, hab den Segen von ihm bekommen.  :Wink: )

----------


## Mannie

RS ist da sehr einfach und zuvorkommend, die Servicehandbücher sind frei verfügbar und sehr detailiert plus videos auf youtube.Die Boxxers haben halt manchmal Probleme mit Buchsen und dem Ölstand, aber das ist ein anderes Thema und wie hier im Thread schon steht, Serienstreuung gibt es überall.

----------


## Don Siven

Ist nur halt ärgerlich wenn du ein Bike bestellst und dann erst noch rummachen musst bis es läuft.
Haben die bei YT keine Wareneingangskontrolle der Anbauteile? :-)
Ich warte mal bis das neue Tues 2.0 bestellbar ist und entscheide dann ob es das Tues 2.0 oder das Rockzone wird...

----------


## fipu

> Ist nur halt ärgerlich wenn du ein Bike bestellst und dann erst noch rummachen musst bis es läuft.
> Haben die bei YT keine Wareneingangskontrolle der Anbauteile? :-)


Das Problem hatte jeder Bikehersteller, welcher eine "mangelhafte" Boxxer erwischte. Nicht nur YT. Und deshalb ein Bike nicht zu kaufen... (bei einem Problem welches leicht und einfach selbst zu behen ist)

----------


## Don Siven

Hab das jetzt auch nicht als kaufentscheidendes Kriterium gesehen. Ist und bleibt aber trotzdem ärgerlich :-)

----------


## Kensai

> Ich warte mal bis das neue Tues 2.0 bestellbar ist und entscheide dann ob es das Tues 2.0 oder das Rockzone wird...


Auf das Gleiche wird es bei mir jetz auch rauslaufen, nur dass ich mich halt zwischen Tues 2.0 und Flashzone entscheiden werde... ;-)

----------


## Don Siven

Dann bestell dir doch das Tues Limited :-)

----------


## Kensai

> Dann bestell dir doch das Tues Limited :-)


Ne... das is mir doch noch n bissel zu unsicher (wegen Geld/Lieferzeit), außerdem will ich auch Teile haben, die der Händler vor Ort bearbeiten kann und mit den BOS Dingern will ich ihn nicht überfordern :-P

----------


## Don Siven

Ja, denke das wird vielen so gehen...


Macht es eigentlich einen großen Unterschied was die Uphill-Performance angeht ob ich ne 200mm oder eine 180mm Gabel nehme? Sind da Welten zwischen oder nur unwesentliche Unterschiede. Rein auf das bergauf Fahren bezogen.

----------


## klana_radikala

naja, 200mm wirst nurmehr in dc gabeln finden was den einschlagwinkel einschränkt.
von der einbauhöhe nimmt eine totem einer boxxer nicht viel bis garnichts.

rauftreten möchte ich allerdings keine der gabeln.

aber wenn du den berg hochtreten willst ist das yt  tues sowieso das falsche bike für dich

----------


## Don Siven

Soll schon ein Park Bike werden. Nur in einem Park in dem ich fahre ist kein Lift. Allerdings auch nicht sooo steil und sooo viel bergauf...

----------


## Kensai

> Soll schon ein Park Bike werden. Nur in einem Park in dem ich fahre ist kein Lift. Allerdings auch nicht sooo steil und sooo viel bergauf...


Ich nutze das sehr gerne den Bus :-D, wenn unter der Woche mal wieder keine Zeit ist um in den Bike Park (1 h von mir entfernt) zu fahren...

----------


## Don Siven

In dem Wald wo der Park ist gibts keinen Bus :-)

----------


## Kensai

> In dem Wald wo der Park ist gibts keinen Bus :-)


Da fehlt eindeutig einfach eine Bürgerinitiative :-D für einen Lift/Bus

----------


## Don Siven

Richtig, nur der Park wird aktuell neu aufgebaut. DH Strecke etc. Da es im Jagdrevier liegt, sind wir froh überhaupt das Areal bearbeiten zu können.

----------


## Kensai

Das Tues 2.0 können wir also mal vergessen... (siehe YT Homepage) ich bin ja mal gespannt, was da nächstes Jahr als neues Modell kommt...

----------


## Killuha

Ich versteh nur nicht wie ein Bike das 2011/2012 vertrieben wird das beste Komplettbike des Jahres 2013 werden kann (Dirt 100). xD

----------


## nailen

@ Kensei

nicht nur du  :Smile:

----------


## Kensai

Ich farg micH auch wann das kommen soll?! Die Ltd Dinger werden ja bis März gebastelt. Ich hoffe nur, dass die nicht erst ab März die neuen Modelle liefern können, das wäre wirklich ärgerlich...

----------


## bighit75

kann sein das es am 1.12. so weit ist  :Confused:

----------


## Kensai

> kann sein das es am 1.12. so weit ist


Was spräche den für diesen Termin? Das wär ja cool, dann wären evtl bis März die ersten Testberichte da...

----------


## bighit75

new model comig soon und 2599 eur 1.12.2012! auf der HP
nur eine vermutung von mir.

----------


## **tunefish**

ich denke es wird so laufen wie letztes jahr... im februar habe ich als einer der ersten das 2.0 bestellt und es hat über 4 monate gedauert bis es endlich da war.

genauso das ltd. hatte auch 1,5 monate verspätung

----------


## Kensai

> und es hat über 4 monate gedauert bis es endlich da war.


omg, 4 Monate hält dann meine Geduld nicht mehr... Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die das demnächst einstellen, aber bei den ganzen Ltd Bike die die herstellen müssen glaub ich absolut nicht dran... Ich glaube auch, dass das Datum vom 01.12 sich nur auf den Preis bezieht und nicht auf das neue Modell, denn bei den anderen Bikes steht ja auch das Datum. Es is auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die vor der Aktion die neuen Modelle vorstellen, denn sonst würden potentielle Käufer wahrscheinlich warten... 
Verdammter Mist

----------


## Killuha

Ich denk ich werds riskieren und das Ltd. bestellen. Kann euch ja am laufenden halten mit Lieferzeit und Bericht zum Bike selber, wenns den gewünscht wird  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Ich denke, dass das eine gute Entscheidung ist. Rechne halt innerlich schon mit Ende April - und vielleicht haben sie ja gelernt und es kommt wirklich früher. Aber Lieferverzögerungen gibt's ja bei anderen Firmen auch.

----------


## **tunefish**

klar gibts verzögerungen immer wieder mal, aber YT hat die Kunden nichtmal informiert darüber.

ich habe damals eine email geschrieben, wie es mit der auslieferung aussieht und mir wurde 2 tage davor noch versichert es kommt pünktlich...insgesamt war es dann fast 2 monate über release.

also ich bin jetzt ein jahr das 2.0 gefahren. an sich ein topbike, bis auf die reifen. Und wenn man im Frühjahr noch auf ein anderes bike zurückgreifen kann und es nicht dringend zu einem bestimmten Termin braucht, würd ich es auch nochmal kaufen. 
ABER trotzdem kein Vergleich zum Session  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## noox

Ah, ok - das ist bitter! Ich hab's nur vom LTD bei zwei guten Freunden mitbekommen. Wobei selbst da haben sie mehrmals ein Mail geschrieben, dass es sich um die eine oder 2 Wochen verzögert, statt mit offenen Karten zu spielen. Die ersten hatten's dann ca. mit 1 Monat Verspätung, die letzten mit ca. 1,5. Aber Termin März sollte sich dann bis zum Saisonstart (in AUT) mit Mitte Mai ausgehen.

----------


## Don Siven

Laut YT kann man die 2013er ab Januar bestellen.

----------


## Kensai

> Kann euch ja am laufenden halten mit Lieferzeit und Bericht zum Bike selber, wenns den gewünscht wird


Es wird gewünscht! Danke :-)

----------


## rush_dc

> Ich denke, dass das eine gute Entscheidung ist. Rechne halt innerlich schon mit Ende April - und vielleicht haben sie ja gelernt und es kommt wirklich früher. Aber Lieferverzögerungen gibt's ja bei anderen Firmen auch.


Vom neuen Gambler gibt's die framesets jetzt auch erst im April und nicht schon im Jänner, sowas gibt's also nicht nur bei yt.

----------


## Sethimus

nein! die bikebranche arbeitet unpuenktlich, ganz was neues...

----------


## Don Siven

Nicht alle...Gibt auch welche wo man die 2013er Modelle bereits pünktlich erhält.

----------


## UiUiUiUi

> Nicht alle...Gibt auch welche wo man die 2013er Modelle bereits pünktlich erhält.


alles gerüchte... :P  wer hat denn pünktlich geliefert? oO

----------


## Don Siven

Also ich hab mein Radon Slide 2013 mit Liefertermin KW 42 in KW 41 erhalten. Ist zwar kein DH Bike, aber ein Bike :-)

----------


## Mannie

sogar ich hab mir damals mit meinem Demo rahmen schon mal 4 wochen zusätzlich gegeben, einfach weil das leider nun mal so ist.
Wenn es um Bikes und/oder rahmen geht, muss man immer zusätzlich zeit einplanen, zumindestens bei downhill bikes.
Ärgerlich ist das immer, vorallem wenn man manchmal einfach auf dem trockenen sitzt und keiner einem was sagen kann, aber das Bike was man bestellt und nicht direkt beim händler holt hat wohl oder übel immer verspätung und das ist nix neues  :Big Grin: 
Sogar mein Bikehändler sagt bei sachen die in KW3 kommen sollen das es wohl anfang nächsten jahres wird  :Big Grin:

----------


## Killuha

Ich hab ja zur Not noch mein gutes altes Bighit =) Das wird halt im Winter/Frühling am Schöckel noch gut niedergeritten und dann ist hoffentlich mein YT da (wenn ichs überhaupt schaffe eins zu ergattern)  :Wink:

----------


## Don Siven

Ich hab halt noch kein reines DH Bike. Daher will ich dann nicht warten :-)

----------


## Kensai

Ich hab mal Kontakt zu YT bezüglich der Fragen, die ich mir stellte und die hier aufgeworfen wurden. Die Antwort auf meine Fragen kopiere ich hier direkt rein. (die gestellten Fragen ergeben sich aus dem Kontext der Antworten) ich hoffe es hilft ;-) 
Zitatanfang: "die Bilder die du bei mtb-news.de gesehen hast, sind folgendermaßen zu erklären:
Das Sitzrohr besteht aus zwei Teilen. Dem oberen in den der Sattel eingesteckt wird und den unteren, dreieckigen Teil an dem die Sitzstreben vorbeigehen. Die Sitzrohrteile werden zuerst miteinandern verschweist und dann so an den Hauptrahmen geschweisst, sodass der wichtige Teil (der obere) richtig sitzt. Daher kann es sein, dass der dreieckige Teil in der Hochachse leicht "schief" im Rahmen steht, wodurch die unterschiedlichen Abstände zu den Sitzstreben entstehen. Dies hat jedoch keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Steifigkeit oder die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens.

Sollte dir das Bike nicht zusagen, hast du ein 2-wöchiges Rückgaberecht, das aber nur für neue Bikes gilt. Sobald du damit im Gelände warst, können wir es leider nicht zurücknehmen.

Eine Abholung ist leider nicht möglich. Wir können dir nur den Versand anbieten.

Im Januar 2013 stellen wir die neuen Bikes vor, unter anderem auch das TuEs 
2.0.

Eine Probefahrt ist auf unserem Werksgelände möglich, auf eine Trail leider nicht. Melde dich für eine Probefahrt bitte telefonisch bei uns.

Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben, melde dich bitte bei uns.

Grüße, Michael"

Zitatende

----------


## Don Siven

Ja, das sind uch die Infos die ich erhalten hab bezüglich der neuen Modelle und so.

----------


## 08willi15

Hi Leute,
bis heuer bin ich nur "bergauf" gefahren => Hauptsache schnell rauf. Runter, na ja weils halt sein musste.........
Meine Söhne haben mich dieses Jahr mitgenommen in den Bikepark Leogang (ist nur 30 min von mir zuhause entfernt). Tja, was soll ich sagen, hat richtig Laune gemacht.
Möchte 2013 mit dem DH anfangen und gleich etwas "vernünftiges" anschaffen.
Meine Frage: Bin ich mit dem LTD auf dem richtigen Weg, oder gibt´s bessere Teilchen um die Kohle?
1.) Gefällt mir die Ausstattung um das Geld
2.) Hat es beim Test sehr gut abgeschnitten
3.) Ausschauen tuts auch nicht schlecht.
Bitte um Eure Meinungen.
Besten Dank
Thomas

----------


## Kensai

Hi, und willkommen im Forum.
du kannst dir ja mal diesen Thread durcharbeiten und gucken, wie dienMeinungen so waren. Einen direkten Test vom Bike gibt es nicht, da es noch nicht verkauft wird. Evtl suchst du dir Tests zum Tues 2.0, denn die Rahmen sind die gleichen. Das Geld sollte es an sich schon wert sein... Was mir nur nicht zusagt sind die BOS Dämpfer, weil die mein Bikehändler um die Ecke nicht warten kann, weil die einfach sehr selten sind.

----------


## King Nothing

Hallo,

Also vor der gleichen entscheidung stehe ich auch gerade, dieses jahr habe ich auch das downhill und bikepark fahren für mich entdeckt. Jetzt muß natürlich auch ein gutes Bike her das auch für die zukunft von den parts her gut und stabil ausgestattet ist. Meiner meinung nach bekommt man einfach für 3000 nix vergleichbares auf dem markt, selbst ein aufbau 
eines bikes wird man nie in der quallität so hin bekommen für das geld. 
Über die Bos federelemente mache ich mir keine sorgen, absolute top teile. 
Was soll schon passieren, garantie hat man doch sowiso!
Bei den RS boxxer hat man auch schon gehört das sie jetzt in manchen tues 2.0 ohne öl ausgeliefert worden sind, finde ich eine unmöglichkeit wie sowas passieren kann.
Natürlich muß man sich mit den einstellungen eines Bos dämpfers oder gabel beschäftigen, das gehört nun mal zu dem hobby dazu.

Ich selbst wollte unbedingt ein specialized demo, dachte mir das da nix drüber geht, aber wenn man mal die preise und die total minderwertige austattung des demo anschaut, frage ich mich ob die noch alle tassen im schrank haben!

das tues ltd kommt für mich gerade zum richtigen zeitpunkt, und ich werde es bestellen.
die vorkasse und den langen liefertermin nehme ich gerne in kauf, besser kann ich mein geld momentan meiner meinung nach nicht in ein bike investieren!

----------


## Innsbruuucker

> Was mir nur nicht zusagt sind die BOS Dämpfer, weil die mein Bikehändler um die Ecke nicht warten kann, weil die einfach sehr selten sind.


Du lässt deinen Dämpfer vom Bikehändler um die Ecke servicen? Würd ich micht trauen sondern lieber an jemanden ala Flautout, TF, etc. schicken.

Finds toll, dass ihr euch alle das LTD holen wollt aber wies ausschaut wird das Bike wirklich nur begrenzt verfügbar sein.

----------


## Kensai

> Du lässt deinen Dämpfer vom Bikehändler um die Ecke servicen? Würd ich micht trauen sondern lieber an jemanden ala Flautout, TF, etc. schicken.


Wo ist da das Problem? Ich hab da eigtl Vertrauen an meinen Händler. Der macht den Service genauso kompetent und es is halt billiger. Die werden ja schließlich für RS und Fox ausgebildet... Ich selber traue mir nicht die Gabeln zu warten, da die ja am Ende auch wieder funktionieren müssen ;-)

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Weil der Großteil der Händler keinen Plan hat, wenn die dann noch selber dran rumfummeln und die Gabel oder den Dämpfer nicht zum Vertrieb oder was schicken kanns gleich mal in die Hose gehen. Hat ein Kollege schon erlebt wo dann der Azubi eine Boxxer RC auf eine R2C2 umbauen durfte...

----------


## Mannie

Kommt aber immer auf den Händler an. Bei mir in der Gegen ist auch ein Händler dem ich die Gabel in die Hand gebe und weiß, dass das Ding danch wieder Problemlos läuft, weil der alles gelernt hat und selber auch außerhalb vom Radsport sich mit sowas beschäftigt hat.

Die Ausstattung vom Demo ist definitiv nicht knülle und ich bin ein YT noch nie gefahren, aber ich liebe mein Demo auch, wenn das weit entfernt von nem Serienaufbau ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## Burlok

Sollte das Yt tues LTD limitiert sein würde das einen vorteil bringen das es diesmal pünktlich geliefert wird weil dann könnten sie schon mit der Rahmen Produktion und Lackierung begonnen haben bzw sind die Rahmen schon unterwegs zu YT...

----------


## druelli

> Sollte das Yt tues LTD limitiert sein würde das einen vorteil bringen das es diesmal pünktlich geliefert wird weil dann könnten sie schon mit der Rahmen Produktion und Lackierung begonnen haben bzw sind die Rahmen schon unterwegs zu YT...


.......... So und jetzt nehmen wir die rosa Brille wieder runter und schauen der realität ins Auge....... :EEK!: 
Doch Spass bei seite, ein Kumpel von mir hat sich letztes Jahr das LTD bestellt und hat es kurz vor der Eröffnung vom Zauberberg bekommen, also so mitte Mai.
Laut seiner Aussage lag das Problem nicht bei YT, sondern bei den Lieferanten. Einmal kam Zocchi mit den Gabeln nicht hinterher und bei zweiten mal konnte Mavic nicht rechtzeitig liefern. So stand es zumindest in den Mails von YT.
Trotz allen Widrigkeiten hat sich das warten gelohnt. Ein tolles Bike, dass super funktioniert. Blöd nur, dass der Kumpel mit dem Ding verdamt schnell unterwegs ist und ich mich mittlerweile heftig anstrengen muss um vorne zu bleiben. :Stick Out Tongue: 

L.G.

Dany

----------


## Hilli

Da geb ich dir recht, komme meinem Freund auch nur mit Mühen nach  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

> Laut seiner Aussage lag das Problem nicht bei YT, sondern bei den Lieferanten.


Das erzählt jede Firma. Da schiebt sich keiner selbst den schwarzen Peter zu.

----------


## Killuha

So! 

Heute gehts los meine Herren (und vll. Damen?) Ab morgen 0:00 Uhr ist das Tues 2.0 Ltd. bestellbar. Wie gewünscht werde ich hier meine aktuellen Eindrücke schildern. Da es, wenn ich immer einen neuen Post erstellen würde höchstw. den Thread sprengen würde, werde ich einfach immer diesen Post hier editieren und das Datum / die Uhrzeit dazuschreiben.

Und los gehts:

Datum: 11.12.2012
Uhrzeit: 21:05

Nur noch gute 3h bis das Bike bestellbar is. Leider kackt jetzt schon die Seite gröber ab. Seit 20:00 Uhr konnte ich mich nicht mehr drauf verbinden. Hoffe das es ab 0:00 Uhr besser klappt. Werde euch natürlich beim Bestellvorgang am laufenden halten.

Uhrzeit: 21:43

"Due to maintenance reasons the site is temporarily offline, but we will be right back. Please try it later again."

Hab das mit FB gelesen, hoffe das stimmt  :Big Grin: 

Uhrzeit: 23:36

Die Seite ist nun endlich online und es wurde ein Countdown hinzugefügt. Dann wünscht mir mal Glück das:

1. Die Seite nicht zusammenbricht und
2. Ich eins abkrieg  :Big Grin: 

LG Killu

----------


## Kensai

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und Glück der Bestellung! Ich hoffe du bekommst eines ab! Ich werd mich noch ein wenig gedulden müssen bis ich mein YT Bike bestellen kann ;-) (hab das Geld noch nicht ganz zusammen... :-( ) ich freu mich schon auf deine Berichterstattung, so kann ich den ganzen Prozess ein wenig nachvollziehen und evtl ein wenig mehr Vertrauen in die Onlineversender gewinnen ;-)

Dankööö und viel Erfolg!

----------


## bighit75

lieferzeiten hin oder her wenn man es nicht bestellen kann, die HP ist sicher voll überlastet (leider)  :Mad:

----------


## noox

Ich würde das Tues LTD nach Möglichkeit früh genug bestellen.

Ein Freund, der sich letztes Jahr das LTD gekauft hat, hat wegen dem Wicked LTD angerufen und angeblich haben sie da gemeint, dass sie heuer vom Tues LTD weniger auflegen. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die Nachfrage größer wird... 

Angabe ohne Gewähr, aber so habe ich es halt gehört.

----------


## noox

Schon schräg, dass die Webseite überlastet ist. Selbst wenn sich ein paar 1000 für dieses Rad interessieren, dürfte das doch der Webseite kein Problem bereiten.

Vielleicht versucht aber irgendjemand mit einer (D)DOS Attacke den Server in die Knie zu bringen. Also mit Bots (Programmen) soviele Zugriffe auf die Seite zu machen, dass diese eingeht.

----------


## Burlok

yt hat auf fb geschrieben das die seite von 20 uhr bis um Mitternacht down is wegen Vorbereitung und das dann nur das bike bestellbar is und  sonst nix bestellt werden kann ma schaun ob sie den Ansturm bewältigen... ich sehe das noch bissel skeptisch

----------


## noox

Ok, die arbeiten grad an der Seite: 




> Due to maintenance reasons the site is temporarily offline, but we will be right back. Please try it later again.

----------


## Burlok

ich hab noch 2h um mich zu entscheiden ob ich es haben will oder nich waaaaaaaaah... 3000 is halt schon ne menge Holz aber merken würde ich es auch nich ich weis einfach nich.... =/

----------


## UiUiUiUi

hm bei mir funktioniert die website gerade stabil! viel spass beim einkaufen  :Smile:

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Hab isch eingekauft. Alles normal funktioniert.Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich auch eine Auftragsbestätigung bekomme...Gute Nacht!

----------


## Killuha

> Hab isch eingekauft. Alles normal funktioniert.
> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich auch eine Auftragsbestätigung bekomme...
> Gute Nacht!


Dito, hat wunderbar geklappt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch eine Auftragsbestätigungen bekommen ^^. Körpergewicht mit Panzerung hab ich mal so gut es geht geraten, hoffe das die KG-Angabe von mir halbwegs passt.

Wünsche euch auch eine Gute Nacht.

LG Killu

PS: YT bietet einem passende E.13 LG+1 Pedale für € 89,00. Ich hab die jetzt mal mitbestellt weil ich eh neue Pedale gebraucht hätte. Hoffe die taugen was ^^

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Laut pinkbike sind es die besten Pedale die sie je benutzt haben. Ein bisschen zuviel KlimmBimm (einstellbarer Drehmoment der Pedale) aber sonst top.
Hab sie jetzt auch mal mitbestellt. Pins sind einige drauf und die Standfläche ist auch schön groß geraten. Mehr braucht ja nicht ;-)

----------


## **tunefish**

und schon isses ausverkauft... weiß einer wieviel die diesmal verkauft haben??

----------


## noox

Letztes Jahr hatten sie mal ein Mail an alle geschickt - aber nicht mit versteckten Absender. Da konnte man dann zählen wieviele es waren. Ich kann mich aber nicht mehr genau erinnern. Irgendwas mit 500 oder 700.

----------


## bighit75

666 Stück :Twisted:

----------


## Killuha

> und schon isses ausverkauft... weiß einer wieviel die diesmal verkauft haben??


Whooot O_o damit hätte ich nicht so schnell gerechnet. Bzw hätte ich gedacht, das jeder der am 12.12 eins
Bestellt eines bekommt xD

----------


## Burlok

von ausverkauft steht aber nix...

----------


## nailen

www.yt-industries.com/

lest du junge  :Smile:

----------


## **tunefish**

letztes jahr war es doch so, dass alle die an dem tag bestellt haben auch eins bekommen haben. ich denke da es aber zu so großen lieferverzögerungen kam, werden sie die stückzahl diesmal begrenzt haben

----------


## Killuha

Hat jemand der bestellt hat schon ein Bestätigungsmail gekriegt? Mach mir langsam sorgen  :Frown:

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Hab auch noch keine.
Ein Freund von mir hat letztes Jahr 2 Tage gewartet.

----------


## Killuha

Hab jetzt deine Bestätigung bekommen. Muss aber morgen nochmal bei YT Nachfragen, die geben bei meiner Rechnung nur 19% Ust. an. Oder is das durch die EU jetzt normal das man net mehr 20% zahlen muss? ^^ Würde mich ja stark wundenr wenn unsere Regierung mal auf Steuern verzichtet xD

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Die Deutschen haben zur Zeit nur 19%.Hab die offizielle Bestellung jetzt auch bekommen.

----------


## Killuha

> Die Deutschen haben zur Zeit nur 19%.


Das is mir schon bewusst, wäre nur Interessant zu wissen ob ich den Betrag einfach ohne UST Zahlen muss und dann später 20% überweise oder ob ich jetzt 19% schon mitzahle und dann später noch 1% nachüberweise.



> Hab die offizielle Bestellung jetzt auch bekommen.


Gratulation  :Smile:

----------


## Sethimus

ust ist immer das haendlerland entscheident, nicht das eigene. binnenmarkt und do...

----------


## noox

Wenn du keine Firma bist zahlst du in einem Shop in DE 19% MWSt.

----------


## Killuha

> ust ist immer das haendlerland entscheident, nicht das eigene. binnenmarkt und do...





> Wenn du keine Firma bist zahlst du in einem Shop in DE 19% MWSt.


Danke!

----------


## Kensai

Die neuen Bikes von YT Industries sind online! Was haltet dir davon? Das Carbon lässt aber noch auf sich warten...

----------


## Killuha

> Die neuen Bikes von YT Industries sind online! Was haltet dir davon? Das Carbon lässt aber noch auf sich warten...


Ich könnt mir a bissal in den hintern beißen xD zahlt man um € 100,-- mehr und kriegt einen Air-Dämpfer. Aber damit war eh zu rechnen ^^ aber schöne Bikes, besonders das Tues 2.0 Comp gefällt mir von der Farbe her sehr gut und mit ner Boxxer R2RC kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Aber kotzt mich scho a bissal an. € 100,-- mehr und schon kriegt man ein Bike das um fast 1kg leichter is ^^

Aber so läuft das bei Produkten nun mal xD Freu mich aber trotzdem schon auf mein Ltd ^^

----------


## nailen

Bei mir ist die Seite down -_-, will endlich sehn obwohl, ich mir keines kaufe  :Big Grin: .

----------


## willi

www.yt-industries.com/de/preview/

Bei funktioniert es. Hammer Bikes zu Hammer Preis.

 Ausstattung zum P/L, die seines gleichen sucht.

Wenn ich meinen Favoriten nicht schon ausgesucht hätte, wäre es ein Option für mich.

----------


## Kensai

Was haltet ihr von den BOS Stoy Dämpfer im Rückgrat des Tues 2.0 Pro? Verhält der sich wirklich wie ne Stahlfeder?

----------


## chris.n

ich persönlich mag bos wegen dessen service nicht von der performance find ich sie so zwischen rock shox und fox aber bin bisher nur die deville gefahren. doch der service dauert mir persönlich zu lang ist zwar vor preis auch nur etwas teurer aber da is fox einfach noch weit voraus

----------


## q_FTS_p

Also ich find YT hat nachgelassen. Das mittelpreisige TuEs is doch deutlich teurer geworden und hat noch dazu eine schlechtere Ausstattung wie 2012. Schade eigentlich, hatte gehofft, dass sich die namhafteren Hersteller sich weiterhin mehr am Preis von YT orrientieren würden; schaut aber eher umgekehrt derweil aus.

Die Optik find ich dieses Jahr echt kacke.

----------


## noox

Wenn vorher das Tues genau das richtige Bike war, dann war Preis/Leistung schon besser. Aber jetzt finden sich sicher mehr Leute das richtige Bike. Preis/Leistung ist noch immer Hammer. Die Bikes funktionieren und sind meiner Meinung nach sehr sinnvoll aufgebaut.

Optisch finde ich die Bikes auch etwas zu unruhig. Vielleicht spricht das eher jüngere Leute an - Aber um das geht's ja auch irgendwie.

----------


## nailen

Bin ein bekennender Yt"fan" aber heuer enttäuscht mich das ganze. Mag den Laufradsatz(Gewicht) und das Design nicht, die Renthal Sachen sind schon nice.Sicher der Preis sind ok für Dämpfer und R2c2 aber die Supra sind so steif hab sie am Dirtbike und wenn ich mir vorstelle was für scheiß Landungen ich gehabt habe (beim dirt/street!!)und die noch immer Rund sind enttäuscht mich die neue Wahl die noch dazu schwerer ist.

Man braucht nicht die teuersten Dämpfer damit der Hinterbau funktioniert, da gibts ausführliche Tests das der Rahmen die Performence bestimmt und das eine Fox V wie bei den "günstigen" Trek, auch super funktioniert. Darum glaube ich nicht das er mit den Bos dämpfer wesentlich besser funktioniert aber zumindest eine air  :Smile:  ( Gewicht).

----------


## Kensai

Optisch spricht mich nur das Pro ein wenig an. Aber leider mag ich die BOS Teile nicht wirklich, da ich relativunerfahren in Sachen Dämpfersetup bin und mein örtlicher Bikemonteur sowas auch nur selten sieht... Irgendwie tendiere ich immer mehr zum Canyon Torque FRX Flashzone. Das hat die Komponenten die ich will zu einem attraktiven Preis. Ich hab mich auch sehr wohl auf dem 2013er Demo gefühlt, aber das is mir zu teuer. Einzige Alternative wäre das Glory 1, aber das ist auch nicht wirklich gut ausgestattet...
Verdammt warum muss das so schwer sein :...( Bis Anfang März muss ichmmich entscheiden

----------


## nailen

Ich hab ein 2009 Canyon die heuren Canyon haben einen überarbeitete Geo jedoch sackt mir die 09 bei den Anlieger weck was mich stört und das bei einer 500er Feder und mehr als empfohlenen druck (im Dämpfer).

----------


## Don Siven

Das Tues Comp gefällt mir. Wäre wohl das gewesen was ich mir bestellt hätte. Aber so hab ich auch ein geiles Bike :-)
bin gerade in Bad Wildbad. Wenn ich aufs Turs gewartet hätte, könnt ich das jetzt nicht genießen.

----------


## Mannie

Naja die Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis und bei viel nachfrage kann man auch den Preis erhöhen ohne das man weniger verkauft.
Klar macht ein Dämpfer nicht die vollständige Performance aus, aber man kann mit einem guten Dämpfer viel mehr einstellen und anpassen.
Wenn ich an meinen Fox Van RC denke ... wenn ich da die Zugstufe einen Klick schneller gemacht habe musste ich an der Boxxer WC teilweise 3 Klicks machen damit sich das ungefähr ausgeglichen hat. Und meistens wollte ich aber etwas dazwischen haben...
Dazu, seit mal ehrlich, wie oft schickt ihr das zeug zum service? Einmal im Jahr wenn man viel gefahren ist und wann? In der Offseason wo es keinen stört. Oder  eben an jemanden der sich damit beschäftigt, weil häufig ist die große "kunst" auch immer nur ein Ölwechsel...

----------


## nailen

Da kommt es aufs Bike drauf an, einen  Eingelenker mit einen viel verstelbaren Dämpfer ist sehr sinnvoll aber bei manchen Systemen brauchst es nicht, weil du dein  Set up finden wirst, es hängt eben vom Rahmen ab. Wenn ich mir heuer ein Bike kaufen würde, wäre es wohl ein Canyon gewesen mit der boxxer world cup, vivid air, sun expert add laufräder, spricht mir dieser Aufbau mehr an. Finde auch das man In der Offseason genug Zeit fürs Service hat.

----------


## Mannie

Klar kann ein guter dämpfer nen schlechten Hinterbau net ausgleichen. Ich bin mal von einem gut funktionierendem Hinterbau ausgegangen. Ansonsten ist es wie Schweine mit Perlen füttern. Ein billigerer Dämpfer verhunzt einem nicht zwangsläufig einen guten Hinterbau und ein guter Dämpfer macht nen schlechten Hinterbau nicht zu einem großartigen, aber in nem guten Hinterbau gehört ein guter Dämpfer, welches das nun ist... Geschmackssache

----------


## nailen

Nein, lese dir z.B mal den Bericht von der Freeride, wo der J. Fischbacher unzählige Bikes getestet hat.  Diesen Bericht haben wir selbst im Stammshop diskutiert. Da haben Bikes mit Rc4 oder CCDB schlechter abgeschnitten als das Session mit einer Van und da waren Leute da die die Fahrwerke eingestellt haben.

----------


## Mannie

Ich sag ehrlich ich lese die Zeitschriften net, die Test sind mir etwas zu einseitig.
Ich kenne den Bericht net und somit weiß ich nicht um welche Rahmen es sich handelt.
Dazu kommt es teilweise auch darauf an ob der Dämpfer auf den Rahmen abgestimmt ist. Ich kann net jeden Dämpfer in jedes Bike bauen. Ok den CCDB angeblich schon aber da hast du auch wieder so viel möglichkeiten das Setup zu verhunzen das es net schwer ist ein Bike "unfahrbar" zu machen.
Ich persönlich finde meinen Vivid Air bis jetzt schon mal angenehmer als meinen Van RC.
Und nur weil "Leute" da waren die das Fahrwerk eingestellt haben, heißt das lange noch net das die Ahnung davon haben. Weil die müssen zum einen Wissen was der Rahmen macht und wie man den Dämpfer an den Rahmen anpasst. Die meisten Federelemente haben nur noch feinabstimmungen und das hat seinen Grund.
Klar kann man auch mit einem schlechten Dämpfer der gut eingestellt ist wunderbar fahren und auch sehr gut fahren. Die äußeren Verstellmöglichkeiten sind ja eigentlich nur eine Komfortsache für uns endbenutzer.
Dazu ist billig und schlecht nicht immer das gleiche.
Dämpfer und Hinterbau müssen Harmonieren, schau dir das Strive an da passt das bei der ersten Serie net ganz, zumindestens der High Volumen Rock Shox Dämpfer ist dafür net gemacht, das schlägt bei richtigem Luftdruck einfach leicht durch, weil bei dem degressiven Hinterbau ein linearer Dämpfer nicht unbedingt das beste sein muss.

----------


## **tunefish**

sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass die bei dem günstigeren tues 2.0 nur nen anderen dämpfer und die minion reifen geändert haben und es kostet 300 euro mehr wie das blau silberne 2.0 vom letzten jahr?

sorry meinte 300

----------


## Kensai

Das hat zumindest noch andere Felgen (die YT/Swiss Dinger) und ich denke, dass die auch alle die neuen SRAM Type 2 Schaltwerke haben (das vermute ich aber nur)

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Das hat zumindest noch andere Felgen (die YT/Swiss Dinger)


Und genau das is mMn der technische Rückschritt seitens YT. Die Supra 30 Felgen waren einfach geeigneter.

----------


## Kensai

Ich weiß nicht, ob man bei den Felgen geeigneter sagen kann, denn die DT Swiss Dinger kennt ja noch niemand und daher wird das beurteilen schwer fallen

----------


## q_FTS_p

Naja, die DT Teile werden sicher schwerer sein und sind 2mm schmäler. Die 30mm Breite in Kombination mit 470g der Supra 30 sind schon eine ordentliche Kampfansage. Halten tun die Teile angeblich auch gut.

----------


## willi

Echt, ich hab gehört das die 30er nicht so viel aushalten? Hab mich darum auch für die Supra D entschieden.

----------


## nailen

Die Supra 30 halten sehr viel aus, mit 90 kg bin ich oft angeeckt beim Street fahren und die laufen noch immer Rund, das bei diesem Gewicht. Sie sind es aufjedenfall Wert. Die Bikeinsel hat eine kombination die mich anspricht aber kenne die Naben nicht.

----------


## willi

Ich hab meine von der Insel. Die Novatec sind nicht so schlecht. Hab die auch auf anderem Satz gehabt(nicht die gleichen). Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit den Naben.

----------


## nailen

Klingt vielversprechend, danke

----------


## mystic83

supra 30 einmal durchgeschlagen felge oval plus riesen delle! lag wohl daran das ich direkt nach dem platten kontakt mit einem stein hatte!

----------


## nailen

Glaube ich auch, weil meiner Meinung nach halten die sehr viel aus, mich würde interessieren ob die ctr flow ex "besser" als die 30er ist.

----------


## Killuha

Es tut sich was!

Habe anscheinend schon letzten Dienstag diese Mail von YT erhalten. Nur blöd, dass mein Inode Webmail (das jetzt UPC gehört und irgendwie seit der Übernahme nicht mehr so richtig funktioniert) mir die Mail einfach vorenthalten hat und ich heute nur durch Zufall die Mail entdeckt habe.

Ich zitiere mal:




> Lieber Tues 2.0 ltd. WC 2013 Kunde,
> 
> wie angekündigt, möchten wir dir den aktuellen Stand zur Bestellung deines neuen Bikes "Tues 2.0 ltd. WC 2013" mitteilen.


Anscheinend haben Sie aus den Informationspolitik-Fehler der Vergangenheit gelernt.



> Die Rahmen und alle Anbauteile sind unterwegs zu uns, so dass die Montage und Auslieferung schon Ende Februar 2013 starten kann. Die letzten Bikes werden voraussichtlich Mitte März versendet.


Grundsätzlich einmal positiv. Hier lässt sich natürlich wieder darum streiten was die damals auf der Homepage mit "März" gemeint haben. 
Das einzige was mich ein wenig verunsichert ist das "vorraussichtlich". Dass die Bikebranche an sich irgendwie keine fixen Terminangaben machen kann.....  :Rolleyes: 
Ich nehm mir jetzt einfach mal das Recht herraus und interpretiere hinein, dass ich mein Bike spätestens Anfang April bekommen werde. (Ist hoffentlich das Worst-Case-Szenario)



> Wir bitten um dein Verständnis, dass wir keine Aussage über die Reihenfolge der Auslieferung treffen können bzw. ein Vorziehen von Bestellungen nicht möglich ist.


Finde ich wieder etwas komisch. 
Eigentlich sollte sie so fair sein und einfach fix zusagen, dass nach dem "first-come, first-served" Prinzip ausgeliefert wird. Ich habe mein Bike am 12.12.2012 um 00:05 Uhr bestellt und am Tag der Zahlungsaufforderung sofort das Geld überwiesen, also würde ich es scho unfair finden wenn jetzt z.B. erst mal alle Deutschen ihr Bike bekommen, dann die Schweizer usw. (Reine Hypothese und nichts gegen die Deutschen und Schweizer User hier im Forum ^^). Früher soll der Versand der Bikes laut User berichten aus'm Gelben Forum einfach Random passiert sein was ich wieder ziemlich komisch finde.
Dass mit dem "Vorziehen von Bestellungen" versteh ich wiederum (Zwecks fair sein und so  :Rolleyes:  )

So, Wall of Text is over. 

Hab euch ja versprochen euch auf dem laufenenden zu halten  :Smile: 

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende!

LG
Killu

----------


## Don Siven

Wenn alle bis Mitte März versendet sind, ist ja wenigstens kein Verzug. Wäre ja schon mal was...

----------


## **tunefish**

mal schaun ob das schiff nicht wieder nen motorschaden hat, dass die bikes nach deutschland bringt :P

----------


## Don Siven

Oder Piraten :-)

----------


## Red

> Oder Piraten :-)


Werdet schon sehen, wenn die Lösegeldforderungen kommen.  :Wink:

----------


## Mannie

Was ist daran komisch, das die nicht nach dem Prinzip arbeiten "wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst". Die Dinger kommen zufällig zu denen und die machen die kartons einfach nur auf, bauen die Dinger auf, verpacken das wieder und verschicken das dann. Das die net ne Liste erstellen dann immer die entsprechenden Rahmen raus suchen und zusammenbauen ist reine logik, weil in der Zeit wo man den Rahmen sucht, hat man den anderne schon wieder aufgebaut.
Klar ist das "unfair" das der erste der letzte sein kann, aber wenn die danach gehen würden, würde das definitiv April werden (ihr wolltet ja nen Namen auf dem Rahmen haben, ohne wäre das Problem net vorhanden dann würde auch der erste bezahler der erste sein der den Rahmen bekommt  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## stephan-

Zumals nun nicht so ist, dass du 3 Wochen vor allen anderen bestellt hast. Sondern am selben Tag wie alle anderen.

----------


## georg

Moment: Das "first-come, first-served" Prinzip ist Standard. Wer nicht danach handelt sollte gute Gründe dafür haben. Wieso sollte bei Realisierung dieses an sich selbstverständlichen Prinzips die Auslieferung verzögert werden? Blödsinn. Wer das nicht zusammenbringt soll den Laden dichtmachen.
edit: Das hat jetzt nix mit YT direkt zu tun, will nur die Posts von Mannie und stephan- nicht unkommentiert lassen.

----------


## Kensai

Es handelt sich doch um die Ltd. Teile, oder? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie die Zusagen verteilt wurden aber evtl per Los? Woher wollt ihr dann wissen welcher Platz ihr seid? Ich glaube die wollen nur sicher gehen, dass nicht wieder ein paar motzen, weil die einen ihr Bike früher bekommen als andere. Dann fangen nämlich gleich wieder die Leute an zu nörgeln, weil andere ihres haben und sie noch nicht. So habe ich das verstanden...

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Jungejunge, jeder bekommt sein Bike anscheinend bis Mitte März.
Also perfekte Temineinhaltung. Sowas kennt man von der Bikeindustrie gar nicht. Also seid froh, wenn der Schnee schon weg ist, wenn ihr das Bike habt.

----------


## **tunefish**

ich kann mich noch genau vor einem jahr erinnern, als ich auf mein tues gewartet hab. da hieß es im feb. auch noch, dass die termine eingehalten werden. dann hatte das schiff angeblich nen motorschaden, dann gab es lieferschwierigkeiten seitens der anderen hersteller. Selbst ne woche vor liefertermin hieß es, dass es noch pünktlich kommen sollte. schlussendlich kams 1,5 monate zu spät xD

----------


## noox

Naja, es kann schon sein, dass es nicht unbedingt First-Come-First-Server wird. Z.B. falls die Rahmengrößen oder Federhärte unterschiedlich geliefert werden. Oder die individuellen Namensaufkleber vom Zulieferer.

----------


## georg

@noox: Deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben "gute Gründe". Wenn in einer Lieferung nur M Rahmen sind, dann werden die mit der Auslieferung hoffentlich nicht warten, bis der erste S Rahmen kommt.  :Wink: 
Die Dinger werden ja nicht einzeln über den Teich gerudert. Da kommt ein oder mehrere Container, und die werden nach Bestelleingang abgearbeitet.
Also schiebt da keine Panik, wird schon werden.

----------


## noox

Denke auch, dass das heuer besser funktioniert als letztes Jahr. Und zumindest für Österreich war es letztes Jahr auch nicht komplett aus der Zeit, weil die Bikepark-Saison in AT ja auch immer erst Mitte Mai anfängt.

----------


## Mannie

> Moment: Das "first-come, first-served" Prinzip ist Standard. Wer nicht danach handelt sollte gute Gründe dafür haben. Wieso sollte bei Realisierung dieses an sich selbstverständlichen Prinzips die Auslieferung verzögert werden? Blödsinn. Wer das nicht zusammenbringt soll den Laden dichtmachen.
> edit: Das hat jetzt nix mit YT direkt zu tun, will nur die Posts von Mannie und stephan- nicht unkommentiert lassen.


Ich ging davon aus das die Dinger einfach in nem Kartoon oder so geliefert werden, die werden alle regestriert und stehen vermutlich im Lager dicht an dicht (alles Vermutungen). Jetzt den Rahmen von Käufer XY zu suchen, zu finden und raus zu frimmeln halte ich bei sowas für aufwendiger. Wenn da kein Name drauf stehen würde... vollkommen egal da wird der erste genommen.
Ich gehe aber auch davon aus das die jetzt nicht die perfekte Lagerhaltung haben, also mit nem Lager wo alles an einen Ort mit Nummer, zugehörigkeit usw. gibt. Ich sehe das eher als ne große Werkstatt mit ner Menge Rahmen und dann nimmt man den vordersten obersten was auch immer.
Wenn die natürlich ne sehr gute Lagerlogistik haben und bei den Eingangscanns mit regestriert wird, für wen der Rahmen ist, dann sollte man das so machen können.
Letztendlich egal solang die Leute ihr Bike bekommen und nicht Jahre darauf warten müssen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Don Siven

Haben die euch den Liefertermin oder die Lieferreihenfolge angegeben?!?

Ist doch logisch wenn die aus China oder sonst wo ne Lieferung erhalten, dass das nicht zwingen gleich ist mit der Bestellreihenfolge. Glaub nicht das die die Rahmen in der Bestellreihenfolge haben fertigen lassen. Die werden zu Ihrem Hersteller X mal S, X mal M und X mal L Rahmen gesagt haben und der wird dann fertigen. Sobald eine Charge fertig ist, ab aufs Schiff. Alles andere wäre sowohl für YT als auch für den Hersteller zu teuer. 

Die Schiffe können allerdings wirklich unterschiedliche Laufzeiten haben. Wenn die zur gleichen Zeit aus China auslaufen, heißt das nicht das die zur gleichen Zeit hier ankommen. Mein Arbeitgeber produziert auch in China. Ich kenne die Problematik mit der Verschiffung... Hab ich jeden Tag mit zu tun. Normale Laufzeit aus China/HK bis Hamburg sind 6 Wochen.


Bitte jetzt nicht auf China fixieren, weiß nicht wo die ihre Rahmen schweißen lassen... Sollten ur ein Beispiel sein.

Also seid froh wenn die Dinger pünktlich zum angegebenen Liefertermin da sind.

----------


## georg

Ok mei, ihr spekuliert anscheinend gerne rum.. also will ich auch mal mitspekulieren.  :Smile: 
Also ich tät das so machen: Ich würde die Rahmen in Taiwan/China wo auch immer roh bestellen, und die gesamte Bestellung in Conatinern direkt zu einem großen Pulverbeschichter in D, P, CZ, SK wo auch immer liefern lassen. Dort durchlaufen die Rahmen eine Eingangskontrolle, die schlechten kommen in den Abfall, die guten werden beschichtet, registriert, personalisiert, nummeriert, .. zu einem anderen Betrieb (meinem?) geführt, dort assembliert und ausgeliefert.
Kann natürlich auch sein. dass die komplett in Asien gefertigt und assembliert werden. Dann können die Taiwanesen oder Chinesen aber genausogut (besser) Strichcodes draufhaun wie jeder europäische Hersteller - den Container mußt sowieso ausräumen, dabei werden die Dinger erfaßt und in der richtigen Reihenfolge für den Versand eingelagert.
Wenn ich das chaotisch mache, kommt mir das im Endeffekt teurer und ich habe verärgerte Kunden. Weil was ist wenn eine kleine Serie von Rahmen defekt ist und ich komme 4 Wochen später drauf weil die hinten gestanden sind? Unmöglich, das geht nicht.. daher muß ich kontrollieren und erfassen und dabei ist es nur logisch die Ausgangsreihenfolge gleich festzulegen.

Aber egal, die werden schon wissen wie das geht, und es wird schon jeder zu seinem Teil kommen. Im Endeffekt ist es egal wie es gmacht wird.

By the way: Mit Limited Edition Käufern die sich Rahmen personalisieren lasen, hab ich bei Lieferverzögerungen sowieso kein Mitleid.  :Twisted:

----------


## Red

Die Bikes von YT werden von einem deutschen Dienstleister assembliert, der glaube ich in Thüringen sitzt - habe es gerade nicht mehr im Kopf. In Forchheim bei YT (ent-)stehen keine Räder.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Habe ne Frage: Welches Kettenblatt (Zähnezahl) wird an den Bikes verbaut? Warte nämlich auf mein Tues LTD und werde sicher das rote KB gegen ein Schwarzes tauschen.

----------


## Speedtrip

Ich gehe mal stark von 36 aus, Standard

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Hab ich auch gedacht,
allerdings werden beim TUES pro 38 Zähne verbaut und jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert. Kann jemand, der ein '12er LTD hat was sazu sagen?

Die hatten ja auch e13 Kettenblätter.

Edit: Da waren 36er KBs drauf.

Andere Frage: Wenn ich ein 36er KB bestelle und es war ein 38er drauf, passt die Kettenführung noch?

----------


## Speedtrip

Kommt auf die Kefü an ... wenn es z.B. ein E13 LS1+ dann ist die  von 32 -42 geegnet, ein LG1+ gibt es für 32 bis 36 und 36 -42 also hier aufpassen.

Die MRP G2 oder G3 gibts in Normal 36 -42 oder Mini 32 -36 oder Micro bis 32 ... Also alles abhängig von der verbauten Kefü

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Oh, danke für die schnelle Info.
Natürlich ist ne LG1+ verbaut.
Also warten. Wollte eigentlich jetzt mal ne Sammelbestellung warten und das KB ungebraucht tauschen.

----------


## Red

Oder einfach YT kontaktieren?!

----------


## Sethimus

zu einfach, warum wo anrufen wenn man es stundenlang im netz diskutieren kann?

----------


## Poison :)

meins ist am weg, sind somit deutlich vor dem vorrausgesagten termin

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Hab heute auch die Paketnummer bekommen. Kann jedoch noch 10 Tage dauern, bis es verschickt wird.

----------


## Killuha

Und ich hab noch nix bekommen, schade  :Frown:  Hab heute bei uns im Wald schon eine runde mitn Enduro gedreht. Bisschen gatschig aber sonst, umso härter is es warten ab jetzt xD

Edit: @ Poison & Monarch: Welche Größe habts ihr bestellt?

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Bin 1,90m, also L.

----------


## Poison :)

L bei 181cm

----------


## Killuha

Okay, ich hab ein M bestellt bin aber 183. Aber ich mag mein bike eh lieber kleiner  :Smile:  Höchstw. werden die M erst später verschickt.

----------


## bubi

der erste L Rahmen ist schon zerlegt im gelben Bikemarkt zu finden  :Big Grin:  ging schnell  :Smile:

----------


## Killuha

> der erste L Rahmen ist schon zerlegt im gelben Bikemarkt zu finden  ging schnell


Kannst mal Link posten?  :Wink:

----------


## bubi

Ist schon wieder weg  :Frown:  wurde auch auf FB im Bikemarkt gepostet glaub 1500 wollter er mit Dämpfer

----------


## King Nothing

Jep, hab es auch gesehen. Ist aber wieder raus, oder schon Verkauft!
Mit Dämpfer wollte er 1550€ vhb.
Sind doch tatsächlich schon welche ausgeliefert worden, nicht schlecht!

----------


## Killuha

> Sind doch tatsächlich schon welche ausgeliefert worden, nicht schlecht!


Und ich hab noch net mal die DHL-Bestätigung bekommen.... -.- Und dabei würds bei uns im Wald scho so gut zum fahren gehn  :Frown:

----------


## nailen

bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article...e-versand-inkl

Glaubt ihr das er ihn um den Preis los wird?

----------


## stephan-

Wohl kaum  :Wink: 

bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article...l-mit-bos-stoy

----------


## Mannie

Die wollen auch 1000€ für die E13 Laufräder...

----------


## nailen

bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article...e-versand-inkl
von 1450 auf 1300 jetzt  :Big Grin:

----------


## King Nothing

Ich glaube auf den Ltd teilen bleibt man sitzen, die componenten sind einfach viel zu exclusiv und immer noch viel zu teuer.
Jeder weis außerdem das es aus dem Ltd bike ist und was es `nur` gekostet hat. 
War mir aber klar das manche das ding gleich zerreißen und einzeln anbieten. Könnte ja sein das man dann bei einzel verkauf unterm strich ein wenig gewinn macht.

----------


## cliomare

Wobei 1300€ für einen guten Rahmen mit Top Dämpfer immer noch ein guter Preis ist. Wenn ich einen DH Rahmen bräuchte, würd ich mir das da durchaus überlegen. Ein Canyon FRX Frameset kostet da zB gleich um einiges mehr. 

1000€ für die Laufräder sind ja ohnehin ein Scherz. Die sind um nichts besser als ein 400€ Hope/Flow Laufradsatz, nur dass halt über den hohen Preis eine bessere Qualität suggeriert wird.

----------


## Mannie

Wenn mir jemand den Laufradsatz für 300€ anbieten würde, würde ich es mir überlegen aber für 1000€ geh ich zum nem Laufradbauer und lass mir da was feines bauen. Das hält dann ewig ist vll sogar noch leichter und ich hab sofort wem dem ich das Ding zum nachzentrieren oder reparieren geben kann  :Big Grin:

----------


## Killuha

Also haben sich extrem viele einfach das Komplettbike wegen der Teile bestellt....? Naja, wenn man meint.

Kann jetzt zumindest auch berichten das ich die DHL-Bestätigung bekommen habe....

Freu mich schon riesig drauf und werds sicher nicht außeinander bauen und verkaufen  :Wink:

----------


## King Nothing

Bei mir ist die Packetverfolgung schon seit 5 tagen auf 20%. Freu mich schon drauf und werde es so fahren wie es ist, 
ohne irgendwas zu verschachern :Big Grin: . Die M Rahmen werden wohl noch gar nicht ausgeliefert!!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Poison :)

meins steht zuhause, sehs allerdings erst in 1 woche...

----------


## Killuha

> Bei mir ist die Packetverfolgung schon seit 5 tagen auf 20%. Freu mich schon drauf und werde es so fahren wie es ist, 
> ohne irgendwas zu verschachern. Die M Rahmen werden wohl noch gar nicht ausgeliefert!!!



Tja dann kann ich mich eh noch auf 10 Tage warten freuen  :Big Grin:  Aber scheint so das wir mit den M Rahmen echt ein bissal Pech haben? ^^

----------


## King Nothing

Heute sind M raus gegangen, meins ist auch dabei :Mr. Blue: .
Morgen schlägt es auf.

----------


## Killuha

So, nun hab ích endlich auch mein Bike erhalten. Nutzt mir zwar nicht viel weils seit 3 Tagen durchschneit, aber wayne. ^^

Habs jetzt grad ausgepackt. Fotos hab ich gemacht und kann ich posten falls es euch interessiert wie YT die Bikes verschickt.

Grundsätzlich ist alles gut Verpackt, ein bisschen mehr "Blasenfolie" hätte es sein können. (<- Meckern auf Hohem Niveau)

Das Bike hat keine Dellen und Kratzer (boah wäre das mies  :Big Grin:  ) und der früher oft kritisierte ungleich große Abstand des Hinterbaus zur Sattelstütze ist bei mir auch sogut wie ausgeblieben. (Minimalen Unterschied gibts, aber der hält sich in Grenzen).

Das Bike sieht super aus und die Laufräder sind echt extrem schön (The Hive Muster)

Jetzt der einzige Kritikpunkt an dem ich aber als DH-Fahrer eigentlich selber Schuld bin:

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das Bike schon komplett geschmiert / gefettet ankommt. War zum Beispiel beim Canyon Flashzone meines Cousins so. Ist es aber leider nicht und ich habe kein Montagefett daheim. Blöd! Noch mehr ein Schlag ins Gesicht weil es gleich als 1. bei der "Benötigte Werkzeuge"-Liste aufgeführt ist. Darum auch gleich eine Frage: Könnt ihr mir ein gutes Montagefett empfehlen? Am besten Marke + Bezeichnung und etwas, dass ich im Baumarkt bekomme (wenns denn sowas überhaupt gibt) ^^ Die Bikeläden bei uns in der "Stadt" sind sehr dürftig ausgestattet und ohne lange Lieferzeit kriegt man sowieso nix was ein bisschen "spezieller" ist. Musste z.B. 1 Monat auf ein Avid Bleed Kit warten ^^

Danke und schönen Abend!

----------


## Gonzo0815

Immer her mit den FotOS
Wofür willst du die Paste?
Wenns nur um die Sattelstütze usw. geht, dann geh in den nächsten Baumarkt und hol dir die Montagepaste für die Polokalrohre. Die hat einen sehr hohen Reibungswert wenn sie etwas trocknet.

Ansonsten nimm ein x beliebiges Schmierfett. Wenn du keine Carbonteile/Ceramiclager damit schmieren willst ist die Spezifikation ziemlich egal  :Wink: 

Ansonsten kannst mal schaun ob du irgendwo die Exus Fettpatronen irgendwo bekommst. Gibt's in gelb (Lithium) und blau (PTFE). Hab ich in Verwendung und bin zufrieden damit.

----------


## georg

> Am besten Marke + Bezeichnung und etwas, dass ich im Baumarkt bekomme


 Castrol Biotec Wälzlagerfett auf Rapsölbasis

+ Hat jeder Baumarkt, günstig, läßt sich mit vielen Ölen mischen

- Da auf Rapsölbasis zerlegt es sich mit den Jahren -> nix für Lagerungen die selten bis nie mehr geöffnet werden

----------


## willi

> Ansonsten nimm ein x beliebiges Schmierfett.


Aber nur nicht das Atlantic Kugellagerfett. :Wink:  Ist zwar billig und das merkt man auch. 


Ich benutze das Finishline Teflon.

----------


## Killuha

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen:

Also ich benötige das Fett eben für die Sattelstütze, die Steckachsen und deren Gewinde und für die Gewinde der Pedale. Wenn ich das Fett dann auch für andere Sachen verwenden kann um so besser. 
Fotos lade ich heute am Abend hoch, bin gestern nicht mehr dazu gekommen.

Witzige Geschichte beim Auspacken: 

Auf der Anleitung steht Groß und Rot: "ERST LESEN - DANN AUSPACKEN".
Nur blöd, dass der Zettel ganz unten liegt und ich ihn erst gesehen habe wo bereits alles heraußen war.  :Wink:

----------


## willi

> Auf der Anleitung steht Groß und Rot: "ERST LESEN - DANN AUSPACKEN".
> Nur blöd, dass der Zettel ganz unten liegt und ich ihn erst gesehen habe wo bereits alles heraußen war.


Na klar wenn man du die Packung auf den Kopf gestellt hat und verkehrt auspackt :Jester:  :Big Grin: 


Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike!

----------


## Killuha

So, ich haben fertig!!!!  :Big Grin:  War dann noch ein bisschen ein Kampf, liegt aber sicher daran, dass ich 2 Linke Hände hab -.-

Hier mal die Pics vom Aufbau:
Anhang 55513
Anhang 55514
Anhang 55515
Anhang 55516
Anhang 55517
Anhang 55518

Feineinstellungen mach ich morgen (hab z.B. den Lenker/Pedale noch nicht fest montiert).

Beim Sattel muss ich noch genau überlegen was ich mach. Die Sattelstütze kommt mir zur Zeit riesig vor.
Jemand eine Ahnung ob man die einfach ein bisschen kürzen kann (mit einer Stahlsäge z.B.?!)
Bin noch nicht am Bike gesessen und schau mir das morgen auch nochmal ganz genau an, aber vom ausschaun her ist die viel zu lang ^^ Sieht man übrigends am letzten Foto ziemlich gut, die Sattelstütze ist bis zum Anschlag drinnen.

Mir gefällt das Bike sehr gut und es ist echt schön verarbeitet. Einen Kritikpunkt hab ich jedoch wieder mal (wie immer auf Hohem Niveau).

Ich als absoluter "Mechaniker Noob" (und selbst das wäre noch eine Überschätzung) bekomme von YT eine Anleitung für ein Tues aus dem Jahre !?2011!? dazugelegt. Könnte es nicht wenigstens eine für ein Tues 2.0 aus dem Jahre 2012 sein? Für die BOS Suspension ist ein kleiner Flugzettel wo dabei so ca. oben steht wie viel PSI in die Gabel gehört und das wars. Um z.B. zu wissen wie und wo man den Rebound einstellt muss man erst die Anleitung von der BOS-Seite aus dem Internet ziehen (hab ich schon vor dem Kauf gemacht, aber trotzdem, kann man doch einfach dazugeben). Sonst sind noch die typischen Anleitungen für die Bremsen, die Pedale usw. usw. dabei. 
Und jede Menge Sticker die Farblich irgendwie nicht wirklich zum Rahmen passen  :Big Grin: .

Am Schwersten war natürlich das Hinterrad einzubauen weil ich Depp wieder mal vergessen hab einfach die Luft auf dem Reifen zu lassen -.-
(JAAA so schlecht bin ich xD)

Kritik zu Gabel/Dämpfer und deren von laut YT vorgenommenen "Anpassung an dein Körpergewicht" (yeaaah sure....) mach ich morgen wenn ich mal eine kleine Hofrunde gedreht habe.

Wünsche noch eine Gute Nacht!

----------


## Kensai

Mh, ich kann irgendwie keine deiner Fotos öffnen...Zur Info: du bist nicht der Einzige der zwei linke Hände hat ;-) ich bin letztens schon an den Lenkerstopfen gescheitert ^^

----------


## Killuha

> Mh, ich kann irgendwie keine deiner Fotos öffnen...


Mhh gestern auf meinem Rechner daheim sind die noch gegangen, jetzt am Laptop kann ich sie auch nicht aufmachen... Ich versuchs heute am Abend nochmal. Vielleicht weil sie zu groß sind, hab die mitn Iphone aufgenommen und nacher nicht komprimiert, da hat ein Bild schon mal gut 13MB ^^

----------


## robsen

> Beim Sattel muss ich noch genau überlegen was ich mach. Die Sattelstütze kommt mir zur Zeit riesig vor.
> Jemand eine Ahnung ob man die einfach ein bisschen kürzen kann (mit einer Stahlsäge z.B.?!)





Ich habe mir im Herbst das Tues 2.0 geholt.
Bin 175cm groß und habe die Sattelstange um ca. 11cm kürzen müssen (mit eisensäge gekürzt).

Grüße
Robsen

----------


## klana_radikala

ich bekomm die fotos auch nicht auf
luft aus dem reifen lassen zum hr einbauen? was hast du vor?! xD

also wenn das verhältnis zwischen schraub- und fahrkönnen bei dir ähnlich ist wie bei mir könntest sofort im world cup starten  :Mrgreen:

----------


## Killuha

> ich bekomm die fotos auch nicht auf
> luft aus dem reifen lassen zum hr einbauen? was hast du vor?! xD


YT Liefert die den Hinterreifen schon komplett zusammengebaut aus und mit extrem viel Druck im Reifen. Wenn man aus dem Schlauch ein wenig Luft rauslässt geht sichs leichter beim einbau aus  :Wink: 



> also wenn das verhältnis zwischen schraub- und fahrkönnen bei dir ähnlich ist wie bei mir könntest sofort im world cup starten


Dann gibt mir doch was von deinem können ab!?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mannie

Ich habe auch noch nie die Luft aus dem Hinterrad raus gelassen um das ein bzw. auszubauen. Wenn die noch clever waren hat das Schaltwerk nen Type 2 oder Shadow Plus System, was die Sache wirklich wirklich einfacher macher macht  :Wink:

----------


## Speedtrip

Ich versteh jetzt nicht wo das Problem beim Hinterradausbau ist ??? Steckachse Raus, Hinterrad raus ????

----------


## Killuha

> Ich versteh jetzt nicht wo das Problem beim Hinterradausbau ist ??? Steckachse Raus, Hinterrad raus ????


Gibt eh kein Problem mehr, hat dann eh alles geklappt  :Wink:  die schaltung war einfach im weg, also ich die dann richtig weggedrückt habe is besser gegangen, aber allein halt immer etwas schwierig. 

Interessant wirds dann übrigends bei Gabel und Dämpfer einstellen. Was ich da schon im Gelben Forum zur Idylle Rare gelesen hab, da bekommt man ja fast schiss....

----------


## klana_radikala

ich hab noch  nie luft ausm reifen gelassen fürn ein oder ausbau, und wenn wir mit meinem alten auto zu 2. waren hab ich jedes mal beide laufräder ausgebaut.

nachdem ich ein bisschen schrauben kann fahr ich nicht so gut  :Wink: 
genau genommen kann ich weder ordendlich schrauben noch so fahren wie ich gerne würde

----------


## Speedtrip

Hmmm, also fahren würde ich auch gerne besser, da lernt man nie aus aber schrauben?
Am Bike? Das ist doch alles einfachste Technik, kein Hexenwerk. Das einzige wo es komplizierter wird ist es, wenn man Gabel und Dämpfer auseinanderbaut. Aber sonst ist das doch lächerlich.

Vor 3 Jahren hab ich meine Maschine, eine alte Triumph T300B komplett mit Motor usw zerlegt. Das war kompliziert ... Vor allem weil nach dem zusammenbau die üblichen 2 Schrauben übrig waren .  :Mr. Blue:

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Hmmm, also fahren würde ich auch gerne besser, da lernt man nie aus aber schrauben?
> Am Bike? Das ist doch alles einfachste Technik, kein Hexenwerk. Das einzige wo es komplizierter wird ist es, wenn man Gabel und Dämpfer auseinanderbaut. Aber sonst ist das doch lächerlich.


Seh ich auch so.
Klar, wenn man gerade anfängt und keine Person von Fach kennt, kanns schon mal kompliziert scheinen; nach einem halben Jahr sollte man aber die grundlegenden Dinge schon problemlos drauf haben.

----------


## nailen

Hab auch am Anfang Luft rausgelassen beim Einbau  :Big Grin: , irgendwann merkt man das ohne auch geht. Bist nicht alleine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Speedtrip

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht. Habt ihr noch Felgenbremsen oder wie?

----------


## nailen

Nein, akzeptier es einfach  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

evtl noch ned entdeckt dass man das schaltwerk wegklappen kann...

----------


## Killuha

> evtl noch ned entdeckt dass man das schaltwerk wegklappen kann...


Bereits endeckt und auch gewusst, nur in diesem Moment einfach nicht dran gedacht. Können wir das Thema dann hinter uns lassen?

----------


## Killuha

Hier nochmal die Bilder. Hoffe, dass sie jetzt funktionieren:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Jup jetzt funtzts.

Schick das Teil.
Bei der Sattelstütze einfach die Eisensäge ansetzen und danach gut entgraten.

----------


## Killuha

> Jup jetzt funtzts.
> Schick das Teil.
> Bei der Sattelstütze einfach die Eisensäge ansetzen und danach gut entgraten.


Okay. Danke  :Smile:  Hab ich schon gemacht, hab so ca. 10cm weggenommen, jetzt passts genau. 

Nur die Gabel macht mir noch etwas sorgen. Vom SAG her passts sie genau, aber nach geschätzen 20 mal einfedern (hab eine Hofrunde gedreht) macht sie jetzt so komische Geräusche, als ob etwas reiben würde. Werd die morgen mal gescheit einölen und schaun ob das was bringt. Die Anleitung zur Gabel von der BOS Seite ist leider echt dürftig. Da hatte selbst die Anleitung meiner Domain am Big Hit mehr Seiten und Erklärungen und bei der konnte man nur den Rebound einstellen (der irgendwie gleichzeitig die Zugstufe mit veränder hat und so Scherze). Die Anleitung für den Dämpfer hingegen ist echt nicht schlecht.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Die Anleitungen von dieser Seite -> www.bosmtb.com/fr/downloads.html

----------


## willi

Kontrollier mal ob was locker geworden ist(Steuersatz, usw).

----------


## Mannie

> bei der konnte man nur den Rebound einstellen (der irgendwie gleichzeitig die Zugstufe mit veränder hat und so Scherze).


Das liegt daran das es das gleiche ist ^^ Zugstufe und Rebound. Wenn du die Druckstufe meinst, kann das sein, da gibts ein paar Systeme wo die nicht unabhängig voneinander arbeiten

----------


## Killuha

> Die Anleitungen von dieser Seite -> www.bosmtb.com/fr/downloads.html


Jep. Hab die Idylle Rare forks 2011 Datei eben für die Gabel und die Stoy Datei für den Dämpfer runtergeladen und mir ausgedruckt.
(Wobei da drin dann doch noch mehr steht als in dem tollen Flugzettel den sie dem Bike beigelegt haben, kann ich ja mal einscannen und hochladen).

Ich hab z.B. das Problem das ich noch nie eine Air Gabel hatte, dann steht in der Anleitung "So viel SAG & so viel Körpergewicht -> so und so viel PSI".
Okay ich muss zugeben, ich hab mittlerweile mitgekriegt, dass es da eine Spezielle Pumpe gibt mit der man die Luft in die Gabel drücken muss. Im Internet hab ich dann eine Anleitung gesucht und gefunden. Da steht dann, dass man das Ventil auf der Seite aufschrauben muss auf der sich die positive Luftkammer befindet und dort eben die Luft reindrücken muss bis der PSI wert stimmt und dass die positive Luftkammer bei jedem Hersteller wo anders zu finden ist. Nun ergibt sich für mich folgendes Problem:

Ich selbst habe keine Ahnung auf welcher Seite sich die positive Luftkammer befindet, kann ich das einfach von außen erkennen? Gibts dafür einen Trick? In der Anleitung steht darüber zumindest kein Wort wo sich die befindet.

Wo man die Low Speed & High Speed Compression einstellt ist gut erklärt. Wo ich mich dann leider wieder nicht auskennt ist, wo ich die Gabel bleeden kann. In der Anleitung steht man soll nach gut 5h aktiver Fahrt die Gabel Air Bleeden. "Idylle is fitted with two bleeding screws on the top of each stanchion". Woran erkenne ich die Bleeding Schrauben? Ich will nicht irgendwas aufschrauben und von dem her wäre es schon angenehm gewesen wenn sies ein bisschen genauer erklärt hätten. Ein einfach Bild wo die Rot eingekreist sind hätte es schon getan. Sicher kann man die meisten Sachen nachgooglen und nach ein bisschen suchen findet man dann eine Anleitung für eine Boxxer wo man die meisten erklärungen auf die BOS übertragen kann, aber warum schreiben sie nicht gleich eine "gscheite" Anleitung?

Und bevor jetzt die Leute kommen und schreien "Ja selbst Schuld wenn du dir so eine spezielle Gabel kaufst die du dann nicht einstellen kannst." Ich hab das Bike einfach komplett gekauft weil die Preis - Leistung Sinn gemacht hat. Für mich selbst würde eine Domain sicher auch reichen aber wenn die Gabel schon dabei ist will ich sie auch voll & richtig nutzen. Deshalb stelle ich auch so viele, und für euch vielleicht blöde Fragen.

@willi: Werd ich heute Nachmittag gleich als 1. anschauen. Danke.
@Mannie: Sorry. Meinte die Druckstufe.

----------


## Kensai

Wegen dem Luftdruck: esmdürfte doch nur ein Ventil an der Gabel geben, oder?! Wenn du das entsprechende Ventil "findest", dann passt du den Wert entsprechend an. Solche Pumpen gibts bei Amazon ganz günstig. Das Gute an der Luftvariante: du kannst die Gabel ganz gut auf deine Vorlieben anpassen, ohne beschränkt von den Federhärtestufen zu sein, die du sonst bei einer Federvariantw hast.
Sprich: nimm erstmal den Wert laut Anleitung und dann nach belieben anstimmen.
(Zur Info: hab nur Erfahrungen mit der Boxxer WC, hoffe es hilft trotzdem  :Wink:  )

----------


## Gonzo0815

Das Ventil sollte "oben" an den Standrohren zu finden sein. Meist links, halt auf der Seite wo kein färbiger Versteller ist  :Wink: 
Die Schutzkappe ist meist geschraubt und drauf sollte sowas wie "Air adjust" oder Air Cap" stehen.

Natürlich sollte eine Dämpferpumpe in keinem guten Haushalt fehlen!
Bekommst mitlerweile auch bei den gnazen 0815 Sportgroßhändlern in der Umgebung für ~15€.

Die Bleeding Schrauben weiss ich selber nicht, sollten aber nicht größer als M3 sein und sich im oberen Bereich der Standrohre befinden. Vielleicht sogar unter den verstell Knöpfen? 

Stell mal ein paar Fotos rein dann kann man sich´s ja mal ansehn.

----------


## Killuha

Hab die Ansicht schnell im Internet gefunden.

Wenn ich raten und nach Gefühl gehen müsste würde ich sagen man kann auf der linken Seite aufdrehen und kommt dann ans Ventil oder? Nur was ich von anderen Gabel bis jetzt gesehen hab. Auf der Rechten seite sollte irgendwo der Bleed Mechanismus sein - kann es sein das es die kleine Inbusschraube ist?

----------


## Mannie

Was da ist keine Dämpferpumpe dabei? Das war sogar bei der Boxxer WC dabei und die Dämpferpumpe ist sogar richtig gut.Das Luftventil ist eigentlich immer am linken Standrohr oben, das ist das Kreuz das du so abdrehen kannst und darunter befindet sich das Ventil für die Luftkammer.

----------


## Kensai

Ich denke auch, dass das auf den linken Seite ist. Dreh doch einfach mal auf und gucke was drunter ist ;-) Sollte nix kaputt gehen dabei..

----------


## Kensai

> Was da ist keine Dämpferpumpe dabei? Das war sogar bei der Boxxer WC dabei und die Dämpferpumpe ist sogar richtig gut.


Also ich hab zu meinem Bike auch keine dazu bekommen und das is ne Boxxer WC dran. Wenn du Gabeln einzeln kaufst bestimmt, aber beim Komplettbike eher nicht, oder?!

----------


## Killuha

> Was da ist keine Dämpferpumpe dabei? Das war sogar bei der Boxxer WC dabei und die Dämpferpumpe ist sogar richtig gut.


Nein, das einzige was von BOS dabei war ist das: 
Der Link der am Zettel angeführt ist führt übrigends zur der bereits von Gonzo genannten Anleitungsseite von BOS.



> Das Luftventil ist eigentlich immer am linken Standrohr oben, das ist das Kreuz das du so abdrehen kannst und darunter befindet sich das Ventil für die Luftkammer.


Okay super, danke. Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht (und natürlich auch danke an alle anderen für die tolle Mithilfe).

Hab mit mir auch mittlerweile schon eine Pumpe besorgt.




> Ich denke auch, dass das auf den linken Seite ist. Dreh doch einfach mal auf und gucke was drunter ist ;-) Sollte nix kaputt gehen dabei..


Hab ich vor sobald ich wieder Zuhause bin  :Wink:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Auf der linken Seite is ziemlich sicher die Luftfeder. Is nur ein großes Ventilkapperl draufgeschraubt. Darunter wird man wahrsch. Ventil+Entlüftungsschraube finden. Rechts müsste die inbusschraube der Bleeding-Port sein.
Einfach mal dran drehen. Machst schon nix hin.

PS: Stell die Gabel vom Luftdruck so ein, wie du sie willst. Vergiss die Angabe 60-80mm Sag.
Füll zuerst mal etwas Luft rein, federe ein paar mal durch (damit sich die Negativkammer füllt).
Mach das so lange bis sich die Gabel von der Federhärte so anfühlt, dass du sagst es passt. Pass aber auf, dass du im Bereich der erlaubten Luftdrücke bleibst.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> ...auf der linken Seite aufdrehen und kommt dann ans Ventil oder? Nur was ich von anderen Gabel bis jetzt gesehen hab. Auf der Rechten seite sollte irgendwo der Bleed Mechanismus sein - kann es sein das es die kleine Inbusschraube ist?


Zwei mal richtig  :Cool: 

Beim experimentieren unbedingt auf den min. und max. Luftdruck achten. Sonst machst dir nach noch was kaputt.

----------


## Killuha

> Zwei mal richtig 
> 
> Beim experimentieren unbedingt auf den min. und max. Luftdruck achten. Sonst machst dir nach noch was kaputt.


Jippie  :Big Grin:  Naja bevor ich herumexperimentieren anfange muss ich erst noch das schreckliche Geräusch aus der Gabel kriegen. Nicht das ich die Gabel schon so kaputt mache weil was schleift oder so....

Danke auf jedenfall für die zahlreichen Hilfestellungen. Werd mich am Wochenende dann ganz intensiv mit der Materie außeinander setzen, vielleicht komm ich ja so auch noch auf ein paar Sachen drauf.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Kann es sein dass die Geräusche nicht aus der Gabel sondern von der Bremse kommen?

Entweder der Sattel sitzt schief und die Scheibe schleift. Oder es ist Dreck zwischen Belag und Scheibe.
Kontrollier das doch mal. Würd mich doch arg wundern wenn es wirklich die Gabel wäre.

----------


## lukas p.

hi

weiß nicht ob das hier her passt aber war grad mal auf der seite von yt industries und da is so ein bild mit dem yt industries dodge über den events 2013 usw. wenn man mit der maus auf das bild geht kommt die anzeige new models coming soon!!! bringen die jetzt schon wieder neue bikes raus oder was???

schaut mal rein:  www.yt-industries.com/

----------


## Gonzo0815

Wieso schon wieder?

Ausser dem Noton 2.0 gab nicht wirklich was neues 2012. 
Das Tues 2.0 is von 2011 und seit dem gibts es nur in verschiedenen Ausstattungen und nicht mehr. 

Wird Zeit das sie wieder was meues bringen am DH Sektor!

----------


## lukas p.

die neuen dh modelle sind doch die 2013ner. die sind schon längst drausen. das blau graue tues 2.0 war von 2012 und die neuen 2.0 sind von 2013.

----------


## lukas p.

kann ja vllt sein das sie ein tues 3.0 oder so raus hauene^^

----------


## Gonzo0815

Am 2.0 is nix neu, alles so wie es immer war. Ausser die Farbe, die hat sich geändert und die Ausstattung wird immer geändert.
Unter neu verstehe ich eine Überarbeitung!

----------


## Kensai

Da gabs doch mal nen Zeitungsartikel zu nem Carbon Tues 2.0, evtl steht das also bald an?

----------


## lukas p.

stimmt das hab ich auch gelesen. hab yt industries mal geschrieben. vllt äußern die sich ja ob die was neues am start haben^^. wenn die nicht alles bis zum schluss geheim halten wollen^^.

----------


## Killuha

So liebe Leute ich hab mich mit der Materie Gabel ein wenig außeinander gesetzt und hätte wieder ein paar Fragen wenns genehm ist:

@willi: Steuersatz war nicht locker. Muss dann nur noch rausfinden wie ich den im Notfall fester schraub, bei meinem bighit war das eine große imbus Schraube die weit hervorgestanden is, das is ja bei einer DC etwas anders.
@Gonzo: Ist wirklich die Bremse gewesen, die schleift wieder. Hab jetzt schon 2h dran herumgespielt aber so ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht. Hab ichs mal so weit, dass sie nicht mehr schleift, drück ich einmal die Bremse oder Federe ein schleift sie schon wieder. Denk die muss ich sowieso mal entlüften bzw. einschleifen, Rad ist ja dank Postler einige Zeit am Kopf gestanden.
Das einzige Geräusch was noch von der Gabel kommt ist so ein kurzes "Pffft" geräuscht, also ob irgendwo Luft austreten würde. Kann es sein, dass das bei einer Air Gabel normal ist? Mir kommt vor ich hab das bei einem Kollegen der eine Fox Talas 32 auf seinem Enduro fährt auch wahr genommen. (Die Talas ist doch eine Air Gabel oder?)

Was dafür echt laut Quitscht ist der Dämpfer hinten, wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob es der Hinterbau, der Dämpfer oder einfach nur die Feder ist.

Jetzt aber meine Fragen: 

1. YT gibt an, dass sie für Fahrer mit durchschnittlichem Gewicht 150 PSI in die Gabel pumpen (das sollte laut ihnen passen). Bei dem BOS Zettel der dabei ist (den ich hier weiter vorne geposted habe, nicht Anleitung von der BOS-Seite) steht aber das 155 PSI das maximale Minimum ist und alles darunter die Gabel schädigt (wie ihr ja auch schon geschrieben habt von wegen aufpassen auf Luftdruck). My first thougths: WTF...Ich schreib ich auf jedenfall auch nochmal an YT eine Mail. Will wissen was die sich dabei gedacht haben -.-

2. Nach einem Gabel-Bleed muss ich dann immer neu den Luftdruck anpassen weil die Gabel dann ganz entleert wird oder entfernt der Bleed Prozess nur den Druck der in der negativen Kammer ist? Außerdem steht in der Anleitung das es 2 Bleeding Schrauben gibt die sich jeweils auf einer Seite oben befinden soll, eine ist mir klar und die hab ich auch schon offen gehabt, die auf der Rechten Seite (auch vom Fahrer aus gesehen) , nur wo ist die 2.? Links ist nur das Ventil zum Luftdruck anpassen.

Edit: Noch ein Beweisfoto: 

3. Anscheinend hat die Gabel nur 1 Lufdruck Ventil, ist das normal? Sollte es nicht unten auch noch eins Geben? Es steht leider echt nix genaues in der Anleitung, echt zum kotzen -.-

4. Als ich das Rad am auf den Kopf gestellt habe und wieder zurück hat sichs so angehört als würde Öl von Oben nach unten laufen (wie bei einem Wasserrohr durch das Wasser läuft). Ist das normal? Sorry wenn des eine blöde Frage ist aber meine Domain SC hat das nie gemacht. Liegts daran das die Bos eine Air Gable ist?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen und natürlich wieder Danke im vorraus für alle Beiträge.

----------


## Mannie

1. Mich würde wundern wenn bei der Gabel ein Minimum von 155 psi notwendig wäre, ich fahre in meiner Boxxer WC irgendwas um die 50-60 psi mit nem Kampfgewicht von unter 70 kg. Natürlich wird das BOS System anders sein, mich würde aber wundern wenn der Luftdruck 3 mal so hoch wäre, sogar in meinem Dämpfer ist fast weniger Druck drinnen und der hat so schon deutlich mehr Druck drinnen als die Gabel. Lese das nochmal genau, mich würde es wundern wenn die Angaben so auseinadner weichend sind.
2. Der Gabelbleed ist dafür da, überdruck der sich in den Gabelholmen sammelt zu entleeren, damit entleerst du keine Luftkammer.
3. Die meisten Gabeln haben zwei Luftkammern aber nur ein Ventil, weil sich positiv und negativkammer gegenseitig ausgleichen und somit kein weiteres Ventil notwendig ist.
4. Naja es sollte Öl laufen, keine Ahnung was für ne Viskusität das ist, aber plätschern wäre verwunderlich. Wenn du es laufen hörst ist es aber schon mal besser als gar nix zu hören  :Wink: 

Und das Pfft geräuscht dürfte der Ausgleichsvorgang von positiv und negativ Kammer sein.

Willst du es nicht einfach erst mal fahren gehen und schauen ob du überhaupt was ändern musst?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Mit der Entlüftungsschraube lässt du nur die angestaute Luft im Standrohr aus. Die entsteht durchs Einfedern von allein. Das hat nix mit der eigentlichen Luftfeder zu tun.
Das "Pfft" wird wahrsch. nur das Dämpfungsöl, das durch Ventile fließt, sein.

Wegen dem Luftdruck wär ich mir auch unsicher. Keine Ahnung was die Franzosen da eingebaut haben...

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Die Bos Sachen sind bekannt dafür, dass sie schmatzen.
Fahr das Bike einfach mal.

Ein Ventil passt.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Das mit dem Lufdruck passt schon so wie's dort im dem Zettel steht.
BOS hat viel mehr Luftdruck als andere Hersteller  :Wink: 

Was die Bremse angeht.
Bremssattel komplett lösen. Rad andrehen und bremse, das so 3 bis 4 mal machen und dann die obere Schraube fest ziehen.
Dann selbes Spiel nochmal für unten und fertig. Sollte die Bremse noch immer schleifen mal genau schauen wo sie schleift und dann in die andere Richtung korrigieren.

Würde auch prüfen ob die Bremsscheibe fest angeschraubt ist und ob sie auch gerade ist.

Zur Gabel, vor Verwendung sollte die mehrmals durchgefedert werden damit sich die Negativkammer auch richtig befüllt.
Am besten Druck auf min. Gabel ca. 10 mal durchfedern und dann Druck um 10psi erhöhen usw. 
Wennst dann ca. 2 mal nachgefüllt hast sollte es passen.


Das Rauschen vom Öl sollte normal sein, müsste die Dämpfungsseite sein. Da rinnt das Öl eben runter und das hört man dann

----------


## Sethimus

manche leute sollten ihre bikes echt besser bei nem haendler vor ort kaufen oO

----------


## Killuha

> 1. Mich würde wundern wenn bei der Gabel ein Minimum von 155 psi notwendig wäre, ich fahre in meiner Boxxer WC irgendwas um die 50-60 psi mit nem Kampfgewicht von unter 70 kg. Natürlich wird das BOS System anders sein, mich würde aber wundern wenn der Luftdruck 3 mal so hoch wäre, sogar in meinem Dämpfer ist fast weniger Druck drinnen und der hat so schon deutlich mehr Druck drinnen als die Gabel. Lese das nochmal genau, mich würde es wundern wenn die Angaben so auseinadner weichend sind.


Schau einfach eine Thread-Seite weiter vorn da hab ich die Mini Anleitung die dem Bike beiligt gepostet, das steht wirklich Minimum 155 PSI und sogar Fett geschrieben "Whatever your weight, the air pressure MUST stay between 155 and 205 PSI“. Bei meinen 68kg ohne irgendeine Ausrüstung müssten das laut Anleitung schon zwischen 165 & 170 PSI sein.



> 2. Der Gabelbleed ist dafür da, überdruck der sich in den Gabelholmen sammelt zu entleeren, damit entleerst du keine Luftkammer.


Danke!



> 3. Die meisten Gabeln haben zwei Luftkammern aber nur ein Ventil, weil sich positiv und negativkammer gegenseitig ausgleichen und somit kein weiteres Ventil notwendig ist.


Danke!



> 4. Naja es sollte Öl laufen, keine Ahnung was für ne Viskusität das ist, aber plätschern wäre verwunderlich. Wenn du es laufen hörst ist es aber schon mal besser als gar nix zu hören 
> 
> Und das Pfft geräuscht dürfte der Ausgleichsvorgang von positiv und negativ Kammer sein.


Danke!



> Willst du es nicht einfach erst mal fahren gehen und schauen ob du überhaupt was ändern musst?


Würde ich ja gerne aber der Schnee liegt noch zu hoch  :Frown: 

Von der eben getätigten Hofrunde habe ich zumindest folgende Erkenntnis erlangt: Die Gabel is für mich viel zu weich. 
Wenn ich aufrecht stehend dahinrolle habe ich schon 50% SAG. Wenn ich nun einmal mit meinem Körper Andrücke Sacke ich komplett zusammen. Dabei bin ich auch drauf gekommen, dass das "quitsch"-Geräusch was ich vorher immer beim zusammendrücken gehört habe anscheinend der Abstandhalter ist, damit die Gabel nicht durschlägt (oder is das kompletter Blödsinn?) Sowas gibts doch bei teureren Gabeln oder? So eine Art "Polster" 10-20mm vorm Gabel Ende.




> Das "Pfft" wird wahrsch. nur das Dämpfungsöl, das durch Ventile fließt, sein.
> Wegen dem Luftdruck wär ich mir auch unsicher. Keine Ahnung was die Franzosen da eingebaut haben...


Auch danke für deine Antwort, bin mir da auch net so ganz sicher. Mich nervts auch einfach das die letzte Anleitung noch von 2011 ist und das es für den Dämpfer "Stoy Rare" sowieso nur die normale Stoy Anleitung gibt und, dass die so dürftig sind. Aber selber Schuld wenn man einen günstigen Preis haben will muss man sowas wohl in Kauf nehmen.

----------


## Killuha

> Das mit dem Lufdruck passt schon so wie's dort im dem Zettel steht.
> BOS hat viel mehr Luftdruck als andere Hersteller


Okay gut zu wissen, danke.



> Was die Bremse angeht...


Werd ich auch mal versuchen.



> Zur Gabel, vor Verwendung sollte die mehrmals durchgefedert werden damit sich die Negativkammer auch richtig befüllt.
> Am besten Druck auf min. Gabel ca. 10 mal durchfedern und dann Druck um 10psi erhöhen usw. 
> Wennst dann ca. 2 mal nachgefüllt hast sollte es passen.


Okay wird natürlich auch versucht.



> Das Rauschen vom Öl sollte normal sein, müsste die Dämpfungsseite sein. Da rinnt das Öl eben runter und das hört man dann


Okay, hat mich nur jetzt halt mal geschreckt weil ich sowas vorher noch nie vernommen habe. Aber danke für die Info.

Auch danke, dass einige so Geduldig mit mir sind.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Steuersatz war nicht locker. Muss dann nur noch rausfinden wie ich den im Notfall fester schraub, bei meinem bighit war das eine große imbus Schraube die weit hervorgestanden is, das is ja bei einer DC etwas anders.


Wieso sollte es bei einer DC anders sein. 
Du hast auch hier sicher einen A-Head Steuersatz verbaut. Also musst du nur die obere Brücke lösen und die Schraube in der Kappe nachziehen. Ist bei dir mir einem Gummipfropfen abgedeckt (Foto oben). Dann Brücke wieder Festschrauben, fertig.

Der einzige Unterschied zur SC ist die obere Brücke, Prinzip bleibt das selbe  :Wink:

----------


## lukas p.

Hallo 

hab entlich die antwort von yt industries bekommen und die haben mir geschrieben:

Hi Lukas, 

das kommt daher, dass wir für die einzelnen Grafiken auf der Startseite alte Templates genommen haben, die eben diese Info noch „im Hintergrund“ haben.

Diese Saison kommt nur noch was Wicked 650B als neues Modell.

----------


## Killuha

> Hallo 
> hab entlich die antwort von yt industries bekommen und die haben mir geschrieben:


Na wenigstens Antwortet YT dir. Warte schon seit Freitag auf eine Antwort zum BOS-Gabel Luftdruck  :Wink:  Aber im gelben Forum ist ja zu lesen, dass man sich bei einer Antwort innerhalb 1er Woche sehr glücklich schätzen darf  :Big Grin:

----------


## lukas p.

hab jetzt ca. zwei tage gewartet (ohne feiertage) weil da kann man ja auf keine antwort hoffen^^

----------


## lukas p.

das tues 2.0 ltd wc 2013 gibts ja nicht mehr wollt mal fragen ob es sich lohnt das tues 2.0 comp. 2013 zu kaufen.

----------


## nailen

Hey Lukas, 

du schlecht ist es bestimmt nicht, wenn es dein erstes sein soll passt es bestimmt, ich würde es nicht nehmen da mich gewisse Parts stören/ nicht reizen. Da gefällt (von den Parts gesehn) mir das Canyon mit der Boxxer WC und Vivid air mehr.

P.S Rockzone heißt es

----------


## lukas p.

nein is nicht mein erstes aber mein erstes yt tues  :Smile: . nur wie schon gesagt das tues 2.0 ltd wc 2013 wäre schon besser gewesen und wie sieht es mit dem tues 2.0 pro aus??? is ja von den parts besser als das comp.

----------


## Don Siven

Gibt es denn schon erste Fahreindrücken vom Limited? Hatte vor zwei Wochen eins in Albstadt gesehen aber keine Chance auf Fragen gehabt.

----------


## Killuha

> Gibt es denn schon erste Fahreindrücken vom Limited? Hatte vor zwei Wochen eins in Albstadt gesehen aber keine Chance auf Fragen gehabt.


Ich konnte es leider bis jetzt nur ein paar Stiegen runter "testen" aber die ich muss sagen die Geometrie fühlt sich im gegensatz zum Big Hit einfach extrem geil an. Man bekommt das Teil auch viel leichter in die Luft und es kommt mir wendiger vor. Jetzt wo ich langsam mit der Gabel zurecht komme (fettes Thanks auch hier nochmal an Gonzo) muss ich sagen, dass man die Qualität schon sehr merkt. Genaueres kann ich natürlich erst sagen wenn ichs mal richtig wo runtergelassen hab. Hoffe, dass der Schnee bald mal schmilzt ^^ Werd dann auch einen Fahrbericht ablieferen.

----------


## lukas p.

hallo  hätte da mal eine frage zum yt noton 2.0 comp.  ist es möglich an das teil eine doppelbrückengabel zu bauen?  mfg lukas

----------


## nailen

1) frage YT, (denke aber schon, da die Rahmen gleich ausschauen, nur die Parts anders gewählt wurden)
2) WIESO?

lg Alex

----------


## q_FTS_p

Geht ziemlich sicher nicht (sinnvoll). Du verhaust dir nur die Geometrie. 
Das Bike ist und bleibt ein Freerider und wird nie ein DHer sein.

----------


## lukas p.

wiil mir evtl. ein noton kaufen aber es muss möglich sein eine doppelbrückengalbel ran zu bauen.möchte erst mal nen freerider von yt

----------


## q_FTS_p

Möglich is es schon nur nicht zweckmäßig.
Man kauft sich ja einen Freerider, weil man entweder fiese DHs nicht so gerne fährt, oder man munter durchs Gelände hoppeln will. Wenn man jetzt an so einem Freerider eine DC-Gabel schraubt gewinnt gar nix. Das Teil wird dann nur träger, weil die (meist weichere) DH Gabel mehr schluckt und so die Agilität zum Teil verloren geht. Und (echte) DH Performance braucht man sich dann auch nicht erwarten, weil das Heck ja nicht darauf ausgelegt ist.

----------


## cliomare

Geo sollte sich nicht ändern, da die Einbauhöhen meist gleich sind. 
Ob die Gabel weicher ist und mehr schluckt hängt nicht von DC oder SC ab sondern von anderen Faktoren.

Obs wirklich Sinn macht ist halt eine andere Frage. Prinzipiell kann ein potenter 180 mm Hinterbau durchaus mit einer DC Gabel harmonieren. Würd mir eher die Frage stellen, was eine DC mehr bringt als eine SC in dem Rahmen. Ein DH Rennmaschine wird das Bike auch mit DC nicht.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hast schon Recht, dass es Abstimmungssache is, ob die Gabel eher weich oder straff is. Nur durch die 3 zusätzlichen cm Federweg (original is ja eine Lyrik verbaut) wird die Gabel im Verhältnis weicher. 
Man könnte die zwar in etwa gleich straff abstimmen, nur wird man dann kaum den Federweg nutzen können. So ganz nebenbei wär's auch sinnlos die Gabel so einzustellen, dass sie sich erst wieder wie eine 170er anfühlt.

----------


## lukas p.

hab mal bei yt industries gefragt ob es gehen würde und die haben geschrieben das eine Doppelbrückengabel in den Noton 2.0 Rahmen zu verbauen nicht ratsam währe, da dadurch der Lenkwinkel zu flach, das Tretlager zu hoch und das Fahrwerk (Dämpfer und Gabel) unharmonisch wird.
aber jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht ob man in das tues 2.0 comp ne totem ran bauen kann.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> aber jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht ob man in das tues 2.0 comp ne totem ran bauen kann.


Logisch geht das.
Einbauhöhe der Totem und der Boxxer sind meines Wissens identisch. Und bezüglich der Stabilität ist das Ganze auch unbedenklich. Stellt sich bloß die Frage, welchen Nutzen du daraus ziehst.

Weniger bzw. strafferer Federweg vs. Xup Tauglichkeit?

Ich für meinen Teil bliebe bei der Doppelbrücke.

Und warum willst du zuerst ins Noton ne Doppelbrücke reinhängen und jetzt ins Tues ne Totem? :Confused:

----------


## lukas p.

wollte evtl. wechseln wenn mir die totem nicht taugt^^ hab da nämlich gerade die neue 2013 rumliegen^^. ja und die doppelbrückengabel in das noton einbauen das war deshalb die frage weil man sich da evtl. auch weng geld sparen könnte. da es ja billiger is wie das tues 2.0. aber war eh dumm von mir tues 2.0 wird bestellt und fertig. will auf jedenfall wissen wie sich die totem im tues 2.0 verhält ob das bike evtl. etwas agiler is. wenns mir nichts bringt dann bau ich die r2c2 wieder rein.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Also von der Geometrie wird sich dabei nichts ändern. Die Totem wird halt ein Ticken straffer sein.
Bin damals (2010) von der Totem auf die 888evo an meinem damaligen Session88 umgestiegen. Habs nie bereut. Vom Handling her war es komplett das Gleiche. Die Performance der Gabel war jedoch ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Die hatte aber noch keine DH Kartusche sondern noch eines mit Floodgate.

----------


## lukas p.

Ich werds mal probieren ne 888 rc hab ich auch noch aber ob die sich so gut am tues 2.0 macht? Muss ja auch nach was aussehen  :Wink: . Muss sagen der bos dämpfer is zwar gut aber da muss meiner meinung auch was anderes her evtl. Ccdb?

----------


## Sethimus

keine ahnung haben ob man ne totem einbauen kann aber ne bos ist ihm nicht gut genug. schon klar.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> keine ahnung haben ob man ne totem einbauen kann aber ne bos ist ihm nicht gut genug. schon klar.

 Naja, er will ja das Comp kaufen. Da wär "nur" ne Boxxer drinnen.

----------


## willi

> Naja, er will ja das Comp kaufen. Da wär "nur" ne Boxxer drinnen.


 Er will aber den Bos Dämpfer gegen den CCDB tauschen.

@lukas p.

der BOS ist eh ein sehr guter Dämpfer und funktioniert sicher gut im Tues.

----------


## lukas p.

na ja ich sag mal so was heißt nicht gut genug aber man wird ja wohl ausprobieren dürfen was einem entspricht. außerdem sag ich ja nix schlechtes über den bos dämpfer. würde nur auch sehr gerne mal den ccdb fahren. wie schon gesagt ich möchte halt mehreres ausprobieren und "nur ne boxxer" solche undisqualifizierten antworten kann man sich sparen!!! ich habe nie gesagt das die schlecht is im gegenteil. hoffe man kann sich wieder normal unterhalten.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Aber es macht trotzdem keinen Sinn den Bos Dämpfer gleich rauszuschmeißen, ohne ihn gefahren zu sein, nur um einen Dämpfer einzubauen, den man erst recht nicht kennt und der noch dazu ein gewisses Hintergrundwissen erfordert um ihn korrekt abzustimmen. Zumal ein angepasster Stoy sicher auch sehr fein zu fahren is.

----------


## lukas p.

ja na klar will ich den erst fahren! werd das bike sowiso erstmal so fahren wie es bei mir ankommt. das mit der totem werd ich auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren und das mit dem ccdb ist ja auch mit nem gewissen preis verbunden. war vllt auch etwas blöd geschrieben soll ja nicht heißen das der sofort raus muss und was anderes her muss. wenn ich mit dem comp nicht zufrieden währe würde ich es mir ja nicht bestellen.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Sollte es irgendwann aufhören zu regnen (so in den nächsten ein zwei Monaten, wobei es hier schon fast schneit :Frown: ), werd ich mal meinen BOS gegen den CCDB tauschen. Ein Kollege hat sein Bike grad wegen ner Sprunggelenkverletzung auf Eis, so kann ich günstig testen.

Mich würd schon interessieren, wie unterschiedlich die performen, zumal dem Stoy eine zu harte Highspeed Comp nachgesagt wird...
Kann jemand hier was dazu sagen?

----------


## Kaisen

> Sollte es irgendwann aufhören zu regnen (so in den nächsten ein zwei Monaten, wobei es hier schon fast schneit), werd ich mal meinen BOS gegen den CCDB tauschen. Ein Kollege hat sein Bike grad wegen ner Sprunggelenkverletzung auf Eis, so kann ich günstig testen.
> 
> Mich würd schon interessieren, wie unterschiedlich die performen, zumal dem Stoy eine zu harte Highspeed Comp nachgesagt wird...
> Kann jemand hier was dazu sagen?


   Also ich bin den bis jetzt nur mal in einem Morewood Makulu gefahren und da war der so was von Butterweich als säße ich bei meiner Oma aufm alten Sofa  :Big Grin:

----------


## lukas p.

wenn der dämpfer zu weich ist macht das auch keinen spaß.

----------


## Killuha

Hallo Leute. Ich war heute am Semmering und konnte leider nur 3x fahren. Grund:

Nach dem 3. mal haben mein Kollege und ich eine Pause gemacht und ich hab das Bike auf den Kopf gestellt. Als wir wieder losstarten wollten ist mir vom Parkplatz weg aufgefallen, dass das Bike plötzlich eine extrem gute Uphill performance hat xD . 

Long Story Short: Die Gabel lässt sich nicht mehr einfahren. Sie ist so als wäre sie gesperrt/blockiert. Ich bin dann zum Shop hinüber und ein extrem freundlicher Mitarbeiter hat mir dann vorgeschlagen, dass wir nur schnell die Luft rauslassen können und testen.

Luft rausgelassen, eingefedert, lautes "klonk", Gable steckt jetzt bei der hälfte und lässt sich weder herausziehen noch einfedern. Der Mitarbeiter dort hat dann gemeint das anscheinend die Öl Dichtung kaputt ist und es Öl in die Luftkammer geschafft hat und damit die Gable, quasi, im Arsch ist. Reparieren wollte er nicht weil er keine persöhnliche Erfahrung mit BOS hat und auch die Garantie verfallen würde. Klingt logisch.

Jetzt die Frage ans Forum (nicht das ich dem Mitarbeiter nicht traue): Stimmt die Diagnose?

Wenn ja, hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit BOS-, YT- oder Sport Nuts (ist anscheinend der BOS Importeur in Deutschland)-Reklamationen gemacht?

Wie lang muss ich da ca. Rechnen? Was wäre eine normale/durchschnittliche Reklamationsdauer?
Fahren in der 2. Juli Woche nach PDS und wäre extrem geschissen wenn ich mit meinem alten Big Hit da hingurken müsste -.-

Wäre dieser Defekt Grund genug auf eine Fabrikneue Gabel zu bestehen bzw. wie stehen meine Chancen, dass ich eine neue Gabel bekomme und die alte nicht nur repariert wird?

Das Bike hab ich seit anfang April und bins bis jetzt 2x in Maribor, 1x in Wagrain, 1x jetzt am Semmering und 1x am Schöckl gefahren, also Abnutzung kann sicher nicht der Grund sein.

Ich ruf natürlich am Montag gleich mal bei YT an und berichte dort mein Problem, wäre aber gut ein paar Hintergrund infos hätte damit ich dort nicht über den Tisch gezogen werde. Darum auch die Fragen.

Danke und LG

Killu

----------


## noox

Früher war BOS mal extrem schwierig (Reparatur nur in Frankreich möglich). Soll aber mittlerweile deutlich besser sein (Deutscher Vertrieb macht es selbst). 

Würd mal bei YT anfragen. Auch gleich mal wie lange sowas dauern könnte. Ein Freund hat vor dem Kauf bei YT ein paarmal angefragt und hat da immer kompetente und bemühte Auskunft erhalten. Falls sich nach 1,5 Wochen abzeichnet, dass das länger dauern könnte, würde ich mal bei YT nachfragen, ob sie eventuell eine Ersatzgabel zur Verfügung stellen könnten, damit der Urlaub nicht ins Wasser fällt. 


Ich weiß nicht, wie gut du selbst beim Schrauben bist. Falls du etwas Geld vorübergehend entbehren könntest, würde ich zur Not eine gebrauchte Gabel kaufen und danach wieder verkaufen. Entweder Luft oder sonst müsste die Feder passen - nicht dass du dann eine Gabel hast, aber die Zeit knapp wird, bis du die richtige Feder gefunden hast.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Luft rausgelassen, eingefedert, lautes "klonk", Gable steckt jetzt bei der hälfte und lässt sich weder herausziehen noch einfedern. Der Mitarbeiter dort hat dann gemeint das anscheinend die Öl Dichtung kaputt ist und es Öl in die Luftkammer geschafft hat und damit die Gable, quasi, im Arsch ist. Reparieren wollte er nicht weil er keine persöhnliche Erfahrung mit BOS hat und auch die Garantie verfallen würde. Klingt logisch.
> 
> Jetzt die Frage ans Forum (nicht das ich dem Mitarbeiter nicht traue): Stimmt die Diagnose?


Im ersten Moment hätte ich nur an eine defekte Trennkolbendichtung gedacht; allerdings erklärt das nicht das Blockieren beim Einfedern. Das Stecken im würde aber passen. Dass es aber das Öl an der Dichtung vorbei in die Luftkartusche geschafft hat würd ich jetzt so direkt nicht glauben. Dass der Semmering Mitarbeiter die nicht aufmachen will ist nur logisch, blind würd die wohl kaum einer aufmachen  :Wink: 
Aber eigentlich eh egal worans liegt, das Teil scheint hin zu sein und wird sich unter Eigenregie ziemlich sicher nicht wieder richten lassen. Einschicken!

Ich würde auch auf eine Ersatzgabel spekulieren. Kanns ja nicht sein bei einer so teuren Gabel.

----------


## Red

Evtl. kannst du die Geschichte auch mit Sportsnut direkt abwickeln, statt über YT. Ich würde dann auf jeden Fall freundlich (!) erwähnen, dass du die Gabel zeitnah wieder brauchst und sie eine kundenfreundliche Lösung finden sollen.
Und es stimmt, SN hat inzwischen einen eigenen Techniker nur für die BOS Geschichten. Laut meinem Händler ist der sehr engagiert.

----------


## Killuha

> Evtl. kannst du die Geschichte auch mit Sportsnut direkt abwickeln, statt über YT. Ich würde dann auf jeden Fall freundlich (!) erwähnen, dass du die Gabel zeitnah wieder brauchst und sie eine kundenfreundliche Lösung finden sollen.
> Und es stimmt, SN hat inzwischen einen eigenen Techniker nur für die BOS Geschichten. Laut meinem Händler ist der sehr engagiert.


Danke, werd ich auf jedenfall versuchen. Bei YT erreicht man heute keinen Techniker mehr da die, ZITAT: "...grad alle aufm Festival waren und erst heute Abend wiederkommen und dann die Mails checken". Ahm ja ^^ Ich lerne grad wirklich schnell, dass sich der günstigere Preis nicht immer lohnt  :Wink: 

Edit: Garantieabwicklung  von YT Kompletträdern können laut Sportsnut nur von YT selbst durchgeführt werden. Schade  :Frown:  Dann wohl doch eine Mail an YT, aber Sportsnut macht Reparaturen in der Garantiezeit (mit Garantie Erhalt) selbst. Also die Info ist zumindest mal richtig.

----------


## fipu

> Danke, werd ich auf jedenfall versuchen. Bei YT erreicht man heute keinen Techniker mehr da die, ZITAT: "...grad alle aufm Festival waren und erst heute Abend wiederkommen und dann die Mails checken". Ahm ja ^^ Ich lerne grad wirklich schnell, dass sich der günstigere Preis nicht immer lohnt .


Auch bei "teureren" Firmen arbeiten die Leute nicht rund um die Uhr...

----------


## Killuha

> Auch bei "teureren" Firmen arbeiten die Leute nicht rund um die Uhr...


Nein, aber ich teile die Leute dann so ein, dass ich zumindest von jeder Abteilung einen Mitarbeiter da hab, machen wir bei uns in der Firma auch so. Und wenn auch nicht 24/7 dann wenigstens in den auf der Seite präsentierten Support Zeiten (Mo-Fr 10:00-17:00 Uhr).

Edit: Außerdem war das mit dem "günstigeren Preis" darauf bezogen, dass wenn ich das Bike bei einem Händler gekauft hätte, dort hinfahren hätte können, das Bike abliefern, er repariert mir die Gabel auf Garantie und nächstes Wochenende könnte ich wieder fahren. Das fällt beim Versender halt weg weil alles länger dauert. Aber eh wurscht, solange sie mir innerhalb eines Monats helfen ist mir eigentlich egal ab wann und wie sie mir helfen. ^^ Bis PDS sollt die Gabel halt wieder da sein.

----------


## willi

Glaub aber kaum das dir ein Händler die BOS Gabel reparieren würde. Der würd sie such nur einschicken.

----------


## Kensai

Seh ich auch so: die Dämpferwartung meines CCDB hat auch 3 Wochen gedauert, obwohl ich das Rad zum Laden gebracht habe, welcher mir das Rad verkauft hat. Die müssen das meistens eh einschicken. 
Das einzige was du dir ersparst sind Hotlines und du hast natürlich die Möglichkeit den Händler öfters mal zu nerven mit "is das normal, dass [beliebiges Problem oder Paranoia einsetzen]?"

----------


## Mannie

Bei Garantie macht der Händler auch nix, außer es ist Vertragspartner und zu sowas autorisiert. Das geht auch immer zum jeweiligen Importeur und bei kleinen Läden die auch engagiert sind, kann es dir auch passieren das sie wegen nem Festival zu haben, weil sie dort sind.

----------


## Killuha

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe jetzt endlich nach 4 Tagen, geschätzten 40 Anrufen und 2 Emails den Supportmann von YT erreicht (anscheinend arbeitet der echt alleine und war eben auf dem Bikefestival) und hab ihm mein Problem geschildert. Zunächst mal muss ich sagen das er Typ echt voll freundlich und entgegenkommend war und mir auch schon einige wichtige Infos gegeben hat. Ich möchte diese Infos dem Forum nicht vorenthalten und hab natürlich auch ein paar Fragen.

Bad News First: Es ist unmöglich die Gabel rechtzeitig zu reparieren und es ist unmöglich einfach eine neue Idylle zu bekommen.

Warum: 

1. BOS OEM Gabeln dürfen wenn das Bike über YT geordert wurde NICHT von Sport Nuts repariert werden. Dieses Recht hat nur Mondraker. YT hat zwar schon oft mit BOS darüber gesprochen aber leider immer eine Absage bekommen.
D.h.: DIE GABEL MUSS NACH FRANKREICH!

2. Die Gabel muss zu erst zu YT geschickt werden und wird dort dann zu BOS nach Frankreich gesendet.

Bis zu YT dauert es 3 Wochen und von YT zu Bos nochmals 3 Wochen. Und das ganze natürlich noch mal Retour. Außerdem ist da noch nicht die Reparatur eingerechnet, und der Mitarbeiter von YT hat gemeint, dass BOS nicht zu den schnellsten gehören was Reparaturen angeht.

Das geht sich also bis Morzine vorn und hinten nicht mehr aus. Also falls eure BOS Gabel eingeht, VIEL Zeit einplanen.  :Rolleyes: 

Ich hab dann noch nach "unkonventionellen Lösungen" gefragt. Er hat dann gemeint er kann nur schauen ob er noch wo eine MZ oder irgendwas ähnliches herumliegen hat was sie mir für die 2 Wochen Morzine borgen könnten, aber er kann mir überhaupt nichts in dieser Richtung versprechen. Die lagernden BOS Gabel sind zum Verbauen geplant. Auf Lager haben sie nichts.

Jetzt hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:

Ich würde jetzt das Geld in die Hand nehmen und mir schnell irgendwo eine Boxxer, MZ 888 oder Fox 40 zu checken. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich eine 40.

Gebraucht/Neu - > WURSCHT! Hauptsache schnell bei mir.

Kann ich diese in das Bike einbauen, hat das jemand hier im Forum schon gemacht? (Ein YT Ltd. mit Boxxer WC hab ich schon im Internet gesehen und das Tues Comp wird ja auch mit Boxxer RC ausgeliefert). 

Wie groß ist der Aufwand bzw. brauch ich dafür irgendwelche speziellen Teile die beim Ltd. anders sind? (Spacer oder sonstiges....) 

Hab nur mal gelesen, dass es ein ziemlicher Aufwand ist eine Fox 40 in ein Demo zu bekommen, droht mir sowas beim Tues 2.0 auch? 

Ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht also bitte entschuldigt, dass es höchstwahrscheinlich eine saudeppade frage is....

Mit wie viel Wertverlust muss ich bei einer neuen Gabel rechnen die ich 2 Wochen fahre (ohne einen Sturz oder Beschädigung zu haben), kann das irgendjemand abschätzen? Die Idylle Rare Air brauch ich nicht verkaufen weil die verchecken zZ so viele Leute, da mach ich garantiert nur Verlust ^^

Danke wie immer im Vorraus und LG

Killu

----------


## Speedtrip

Warum solltest du keine andere Gabel einbauen können???? Du brauchst nur den Konus von der Rare abschlagen und auf die andere montieren. Was soll denn da nicht gehen? 1 1/8 Schaft haben sie alle, achte drauf, das die Länge des Schafts gleich oder länger ist und los gehts ...

----------


## fipu

So viel Arbeit gibt es nicht, eine andere Gabel einzubauen. Was du auf jedenfall ab der BOS nehmen musst, ist der Gabelkonus, welcher auf dem Gabelschaft ist. Dieser musst du dann auf die neue Gabel machen und dann kannst du sie (falls der Schaftdurchmesser und länge stimmt) nur einbauen. Für diese arbeit brauchst du halt eventuell Spezialwerkzeug.

Wertverlust kann je nachdem happig sein. Und garantieren dass es dich nicht legt, kannst du ja auch nicht.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Vielleicht findest du ja eine billige RaRe air  :Big Grin: 

Nein, ernsthaft: Das ist mal halbwegs behindert. Da muss ich mir auch überlegen, eine Zweitgabel zu suchen  :Rolleyes: .

Aber drei Wochen zu YT und weitere drei Wochen weiter zu BOS kann nicht sein. Du bist doch aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum, oder? So lange braucht doch kein Kurierdienst...
Ich würde mich vielleicht noch einmal erkundigen, ob du die Kurierzeiten nicht abkürzen kannst. Natürlich kostet das mehr, aber für Geld bekommt man alles. Schlimmstenfalls könntest du ja selbst zu YT fahren.

Ich würde das nochmal mit YT ansprechen. Vielleicht gibts dazu ne Lösung!

Viel Glück!

----------


## Don Siven

Also wenn man das so liest, bin ich froh mir nichts mit BOS Elementen gekauft zu haben. Klar, muss nicht alles sofort kaput gehen, aber falls doch und man kann nichts selber machen oder in der "Nähe" reparieren lassen ist innerhalb der Saison echt blöde. Vor allem wenn noch nen Urlaub ansteht.

Ich drück dir die Daumen das es schnell geht!

----------


## Killuha

Ich muss den Techniker heute sowieso nochmal anrufen, will ihm noch fragen wer den Versand übernimmt, ich nehme doch stark an wenn das noch in Garantiezeit ist dann muss YT bzw. BOS den Versand übernehmen. Ich werd auch nochmal wegen Expressversand fragen, hab ich leider gestern vergessen.

Aber diese Garantieabwicklungsformulare die er mir noch gestern versprochen hat, hab ich bis heute auch noch nicht bekommen. Muss also sowieso noch nachhacken.

Und die Antwort ob er einen Ersatz gefunden hat is er mir auch noch schuldig. Ich wart bis 12 ob eine Email kommt, sonst nerv ich ihn nochmal telefonisch  :Wink:

----------


## ND4SPD

Ich würde dem aber nicht blöd kommen, er muß Dir ja keine Gabel borgen. Wäre ein super Service!




> Aber drei Wochen zu YT und weitere drei Wochen weiter zu BOS kann nicht sein.


Wenn es insgesamt 6 Wochen dauert kannst eh froh sein!!! jetzt ist (Reparatur-)Saison und Urlaubszeit! Ich hatte jetzt einen Dämpfer zur Reperatur in Deutschland, das ist superschnell gegangen und hat trotzdem 4 Wochen gedauert.

----------


## Killuha

> Ich würde dem aber nicht blöd kommen, er muß Dir ja keine Gabel borgen. Wäre ein super Service!
> 
> Wenn es insgesamt 6 Wochen dauert kannst eh froh sein!!! jetzt ist (Reparatur-)Saison und Urlaubszeit! Ich hatte jetzt einen Dämpfer zur Reperatur in Deutschland, das ist superschnell gegangen und hat trotzdem 4 Wochen gedauert.


Ich komme grunsätzlich keinem Support Mitarbeiter "blöd" außer ich merke das er mich nach Strich und faden verarscht. Arbeite selber im IT Onsite Support und weiß wie scheiße ein Kunde sein kann und man selbst eigentlich nichts für die lange Dauer usw. kann. Und ja wäre eindeuting ein super super super Service wofür ich ihm auch ewig dankbar wäre  :Wink: 

Find ich eigentlich schlimm dass die Kunden der Bike Industrie schon so weit sind dass sie eine Supportzeit von 4-6 Wochen als normal empfinden. Wenn wir in der Firma 2 Wochen für eine Garantieabwicklung für z.B. einem Laptop/Desktop brauchen würden, könnten wir zusperren....

----------


## q_FTS_p

Wenn du dir eine gebrauchte Gabel vorübergehend zulegst, glaube ich nicht, dass der Wertverlust allzu groß ausfallen wird.
Denn, ob die Gabel jetzt ein Jahr, oder 1 Jahr und 6 Wochen bewegt wurde, macht glaube ich kaum einen großen Unterschied.
Bei einer neuen Gabel sieht das natürlich ganz anders aus.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Ich würde dem aber nicht blöd kommen, er muß Dir ja keine Gabel borgen. Wäre ein super Service!
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn es insgesamt 6 Wochen dauert kannst eh froh sein!!! jetzt ist (Reparatur-)Saison und Urlaubszeit! Ich hatte jetzt einen Dämpfer zur Reperatur in Deutschland, das ist superschnell gegangen und hat trotzdem 4 Wochen gedauert.


Laut OP wäre die Gabel satte 12 Wochen unterwegs. Bis YT 3 Wochen. Von da aus 3 Wochen zu BOS. Und dasselbe Retour. Und 6 Wochen wäre immer noch zu viel. Bis Toulouse dauert mit unserem Frächter (normalerweise DHL oder UPS) die Reise maximal eine Woche. Bei Expresslieferungen kann man je nach Tageszeit bereits am nächsten Tag mit der Ankunft des Pakets rechnen. Spätestens in drei Wochen sollte also so ein Garantiefall abgewickelt sein. Eine Woche beim Hersteller für die Reparatur muss reichen. Der Rest ist nur vom Kurier/Frächter abhängig.
Ideal wäre, wenn du die Gabel direkt zu BOS schicken könntest, er dir per Email die Anträge von YT schicken würde und du somit maximal Zeit sparen könntest.
Aber keine Ahnung ob das geht.

----------


## noox

Wenn du den Wertverlust auf ein Minimum reduzieren willst, musst dir um eine gebrauchte Gabel schauen.

Gabel-Einbau ist relativ einfach - wenn man etwas handwerkliges Geschick hat.

- Gabelkonus von alter Gabel entfernen (wenn der gespalten ist, dann geht's easy, sonst mit Schraubenzieher und Hammer)
- Gabelkonus auf neue draufgeben (wenn nicht gespalten idealerweise mit Rohr, dass knapp breiter ist als das Schaftrohr den Gabelkonus auf das Schaftrohr der neuen Gabel schlagen.
- Testweise Einbauen wegen Länge.
- So abschnieden, dass man noch genügend Reserve hatn - eventuell besorgst dir noch ein paar Spacer für den Anfang
- A-Head-Kralle in das Schaftrohr einschlagen (bei gebrauchter Gabel müsste die schon drinnen sein). Das Einschlagen finde ich immer etwas schwierig, meist bin ich schon immer etwas schief - aber am Ende passt's dann.
- Zusammenbau. 
- Wenn du noch einiger Zeit sicher bist, dass die Höhe passt, dann kannst du eventuell später nochmals etwas kürzen, falls du Anfangs einen sehr hohen Spacer-Turm hattest.

Das mit der langen Reparatur-Dauer finde ich eine ziemliche Frechheit. War von YT eigentlich sehr begeistert. Gut Räder zum fairen Preis. Aber dass die da so einen Schrott verbauen (Mit Schrott meine ich Teile, die 7 Wochen für eine Reparatur benötigen.) 

Übrigens hatten - ich glaub 2 Jahren - zwei Freunde für 2 Monate keine Bikes, weil die BOS-Dämfper ihrer Morewoods defekt waren, in die Bikes keine anderen reinpassten und BOS so lange benötigte.

----------


## Speedtrip

Ich hoffe auf das neue YT ltd ... dann mit der neuen Fox40 float  :Big Grin:

----------


## Killuha

> Ich hoffe auf das neue YT ltd ... dann mit der neuen Fox40 float


Auf Facebook haben sie Fotos vom MZ Test gepostet, wird also wohl eher eine 888 werden  :Wink:

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Auf Facebook haben sie Fotos vom MZ Test gepostet, wird also wohl eher eine 888 werden


Die neuen Zocchi Teile sehen mal richtig gut aus  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Wobei es da mit Kundendienst auch schon Probleme gegeben hat... :Wink:

----------


## Speedtrip

> Auf Facebook haben sie Fotos vom MZ Test gepostet, wird also wohl eher eine 888 werden


Na wenn MZ dann hoffentlich mit 380 und nicht 888, dann wäre ich auch zufrieden  :Big Grin:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Oh ja...die 380 wird sicher so geil werden.
Wenn dann das Umshimmen noch leicht von der Hand geht...

----------


## Red

Eigentlich handelt YT mMn dem BGB in Sachen Gewährleistungsrecht/Nacherfüllung zuwider.
Bei einem Händler, der mehrere dieser Gabeln auf Lager hat könntest du direkt auf den Austausch der defekten Gabel gegen eine neue bestehen, eine Reparatur müsstest du nicht akzeptieren. Die Wahl ob nachgebessert oder nachgeliefert wird darf grundsätzlich der Käufer treffen.

Da hier scheinbar der direkte Austausch nicht möglich ist (keine Gabeln verfügbar) und die Reparaturdauer mMn unzumutbar, wäre es theoretisch sogar möglich die Gabel bei einem anderen Händler nachzukaufen und sich das Geld von YT zu holen.

Dass hier eine Gabel geliefert wurde, die bereits bei Übergabe einen Defekt aufwies ist ja wohl unbestreitbar.

----------


## Killuha

Erreiche eh scho wieder keinen dort. Werden wohl Mittagessen sein, aber ich versuchs sicher weiter. Werd ihm auch mal mit dem Rechtlichen konfrontieren, hab mich im Wikipedia ins deutsche Gewährleistungsrecht hineingelesen. Vielleicht kann ich damit ein bisschen druck machen. Persöhnlich würde ich ganz ehrlich nur eine neue Akzeptieren, wer kann mir beweisen, dass die Gabel dann nicht wieder plötzlich z.b. während eines Sprungs blockiert? ^^

----------


## ND4SPD

> Laut OP wäre die Gabel satte 12 Wochen unterwegs.

 Stimmt - DAS ist natürlich ein Witz!  :Mad:

----------


## fipu

> Persöhnlich würde ich ganz ehrlich nur eine neue Akzeptieren, wer kann mir beweisen, dass die Gabel dann nicht wieder plötzlich z.b. während eines Sprungs blockiert? ^^


Die Garantie hast aber bei einer neuen Gabel auch nicht.

----------


## noox

Würde auch nachhacken, ob du die direkt zu BOS schicken kannst - mit entsprechendem Begleitschreiben. Sonst verlierst 1,5 Wochen am Postweg von AUT nach DE und zurück. Und wenn's blöd hergeht, liegt die dann noch eine Woche bei YT rum...

Absolute Frechheit, dass man mitten in der Saison so lange auf Reparatur warten muss und keinen Ersatz erhält!

Mir ist ja auch wieder mal mein Cane-Creek Dämpfer eingegangen. Hab Gott sei Dank den original Fox in weiser Voraussicht nicht verkauft. Der ist mir an einem Samstag bei der 2. Fahrt eingegangen. Bis jetzt ist er nicht gekommen. Hätte ich keinen Ersatzdämpfer käme jetzt das 3. versaute Wochenende ohne DH-Bike. Dabei habe ich ihn am Dienstag nach dem Defekt von Deutschland aus weggeschickt (sollte dann in 1-2 Tage beim Vertrieb sein). Sorgen mache ich mir deswegen um mein Enduro - da passt halt nicht jeder Dämpfer rein.

----------


## Killuha

So es gibt von mir wieder mal ein Update und ja ich benutze das "im Forum-schreiben" hier gerade als Antistress Therapie xD

Ich habe jetzt die Gewährleistungsmail von YT erhalten mit allen Dokument usw. 

Die Zeiten haben sich jetzt doch weit nach unten reduziert, sind aber trotzdem nicht in einem Bereich wo ich sie als normal bezeichnen würde. (Außer das was in der Mail steht ist sowieso nur Blödsinn und der Support Mitarbeiter hat mir einfach reinen Wein eingeschenkt von wegen 3 Wochen zu YT usw.) In der Mail steht grundsätzlich was zu machen ist und wie die Gabel zu verschicken ist. Eh klar.

Was jedoch viel interessanter ist, auch für Leute ohne Bos Elemente ist die geschätzte Service dauer bei den Produzenten mit denen YT zusammenarbeitet:
_Die Bearbeitung dauert bei unseren hauseigenen Produkten (YT & Division) in der Regel drei Werktage. Bei Produkten vom Servicepartner SRAM (d.h. Avid, Truvativ, Rock Shox) dauert die Bearbeitung in der Regel 10-20 Werktage ab Eingang der Ware bei uns. Bei Produkten vom Servicepartner Marzocchi und BOS dauert die Bearbeitung in der Regel 20-30 Werktage ab Eingang der Ware bei uns."_

Ich lass das einfach mal unkommentiert so stehen.....

Ich kann um 16:00 Uhr noch mal den einen Supportmenschen von YT mit dem ich bis jetzt die Abwicklung durchgeführt habe erreichen (zumindest hat das sein Kollege gesagt -> Aha! Haben doch mehr als 1 Supporter angestellt  :Big Grin:  )

Falls es da noch Neuigkeiten gibt lass ich es euch wissen.

Wünsche euch einen hoffentlich besseren Start ins Wochenende

----------


## noox

Mhm... vielleicht haben die da so lange Zeiten, weil sie solche Sonderkonditionen beim Einkauf bekommen haben. Außerdem kann gut sein, dass YT durch die Verzögerungen letztes Jahr ein etwas gebranntes Kind sind und daher lieber zu hoch antragen, als dann bei jedem 10-20 in Erklärungsnotstand zu geraten, wenn sich wieder mal was verzögert hat.

Aber für den Kunden ist das alles andere als zufriedenstellend. Grad YT-Kunden sind häufig sicher Leute, die sich das Geld grad so zusammenkratzen und nicht mal schnell ein paar Hunderter für eine gebrauchte Ersatz-Gabel oder Dämpfer ausgeben wollen oder können.

Dann hast vielleicht noch einen Bike-Urlaub gebucht und du kannst nicht fahren. Echt zach! Dass sich die nicht ein paar Ersatz-Gabeln und Dämpfer auf die Seite legen. 


Allerdings muss man dazusagen, dass sowas bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch passieren kann.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Dann hast vielleicht noch einen Bike-Urlaub gebucht und du kannst nicht fahren. Echt zach! Dass sich die nicht ein paar Ersatz-Gabeln und Dämpfer auf die Seite legen.


Wahrscheinlich deswegen:




> Grad YT sind  sicher Leute, die sich das Geld grad so zusammenkratzen und nicht mal schnell ein paar Hunderter für eine gebrauchte Ersatz-Gabel oder Dämpfer ausgeben wollen oder können.


 :Big Grin: 
Im Ernst: Mich würde schon interessieren, wieviel bei YT so hängen bleibt.

----------


## Killuha

Ich hab jetzt gerade ein sehr konstruktives aber auch sehr entäuschendes Gespräch mit dem YT Supportmann geführt. Der Kerl ist echt nett und es tut mir auch voll weh ihm da zu drohen und aber ich bin halt echt schon sauer. (Anmerkung: In voller Ruhe aber bestimmt gedroht  :Wink:  .) Mir tun die Jungs im Support auch irgendwie leid, ich arbeite ja wie gesagt selbst für ein Supportunternehmen und da kriegt man halt an vordester Front echt nur den Frust und Zorn der Kunden ab und man kann halt echt nichts machen um die Situation zu verbessern weil das immer andere Leute im Unternehmen entscheiden müssen.

So siehts jetzt aus:

Die Gabel wir zu YT geschickt MIT bereits bezahlten Expressversand und ebenfalls mit Expressversand zu BOS. Die meiste Zeit geht laut Mitarbeiter bei BOS selbst verloren. Ich baue heute Abend die Gabel aus und schick sie am Montag weg.

Die Gabel wird repariert. Punkt. In Frankreich gibt es im Gewährleistungsrecht keine Klausel in der steht das der Käufer entscheiden kann ob er Ersatz oder Reparatur will und da die Gabel in Frankreich produziert wird, eh schon wissen.... :Rolleyes: 

Die Angaben in der Mail sind Maximalzeiten die natürlich bei extrem viel Pech sich noch erhöhen können. Aber eigentlich will YT die genannten Zeiten unbedingt einhalten.

Der nette Supportmensch will bei BOS dann persöhnlich nachhaken damit sie die Gabel bis z.B. dem 12.07 wieder in Deutschland haben, damit sie rechtzeitig zu mir geschickt werden kann. Sie sind selbst über den aktuelle Gewährleistungsprozess nicht erfreut und haben am Montag wieder ein Meeting wo sie eine bessere Lösung mit BOS suchen.
(z.B Support in Deutschland oder direkt zu BOS)
Ich kann nur für all die anderen Leute mit BOS Komponenten hoffen, dass bei dem Meeting was rauskommt. ^^

Wir fahren am 19. mal Richtung Steinach am Brenner los, ich hoffe dass sich das bis dahin ausgeht. Ich werde mich sicherheitshalber trotzdem nach einer billigen 203mm Gabel umsehen und wenns eine Domain sein muss.....

Ich könnte theoretisch nach deutschem Recht mir selbst eine Gabel kaufen und sie YT verrechnen, aber da müssten dann Anwälte und Gerichte streiten ob das für Käufer & Verkäufer tragbar wäre und darauf habe ich wirklich 0 Lust.

LG Kullu

----------


## Sethimus

was in frankreich gilt interessiert dich als kaeufer einen feuchten kehrricht. du hast einen ansprechtpartner, den haendler, in diesem fall yt. was yt fuer probleme hat deine gewaehrleistungsanspruch zu erfuellen hat dich nicht zu interessieren. setz denen ne angesmessene frist, wenn die nicht eingehalten wird eine nachfrist und wenn diese ebenfalls nicht eingehalten wird wuerd ich auf wandlung bestehen. mehr als 2 erfolglose gewaehrleistungsversuche musst du nicht akzeptieren.

----------


## Killuha

Das schlimme ist ich hab das alles eigentlich schon mal in der Schule gelernt und trotzdem lass ich mich da über den Tisch ziehen f**k....und das mit einer Handelsakademie Matura....schämen sollte ich mich ^^

Ist nur die Frage was eine "angemessene" Frist ist. Wenn sie die Gewährleistungszeit mit 30 Tage + Speditionszeit angeben dann wäre eine unangemessene Frist ja 30 Tage plus ca. 5 Tage, was für mich ja schon zu spät wäre. Und der Händler hat ja das Recht 2x zu versuchen den Schaden zu beheben. Aber die Aussage von wegen, die Gabel kommt aus Frankreich und deshalb ist das deutsche Gewährleistungsrecht nicht gültig ist mir sowieso etwas komisch vorgekommen. Und ich Vollidiot glaubs ihm auch noch -.-

Und ich schätze mal, dass sie die Gewährleistungszeit von 30 Tagen + X schon einhalten werden ^^, ob das für mich zu früh/zu spät ist, interessiert das Gewährleistungsrecht denk ich mal 0.

Edit: Die Gabel habe ich heute übrigends noch weggeschickt. Das Ausbauen hat mit euren Tipps super innerhalb von 30min geklappt. Der Gabelkonus ist gespalten, lies sich also mit ein bisschen andrücken locker per Hand entfernen.

Die Spacer, Dichtungen und A Head Schraube hab ich in der Reihenfolge belassen wie sie aufgebaut war, sollte hoffentlich den Einbau erleichtern. Die Kralle konnte ich auch gut in der Gabel sehen, jetzt kann ich mir endlich was drunter vorstellen ^^. Die war aber bei mir schon gut angerostet >_>

----------


## easyrider23

das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich  
der Kunden(reklamations)service der ganzen  "Bike" Branche erinnert eher an einen Bauchladen als an ein kundenorintiertes Unternehmen 
zieht sich von Produktionsfimen über den Vertrieb  bis zu den Endhändlern - Ausnahmen bestätigen sicher die Regel 
habe aber mit SN in letzter Zeit nur postive Erfahrungen gemacht:  
-kompetente und sehr freundliche Auskunft - immer schnelle Antwort per mail
-schnelles "kleines" Service einer Deville

----------


## Don Siven

Der Vorteil von den anderen Herstellern von Gabeln und Dämpfer ist halt, dass es in Deutschland Händler/Service PArtner gibt, die die reparieren können und dürfen. Ich hatte z.B. meine kaputte Fox Gabel und Dämpfer innerhalb von 7 Werktagen ab Versand von mir wieder heile zu Hause. Mit Versand über den Bike Versender wohl gemerkt!
RS und Fox kann man halt auch in D reparieren lassen. Ist ein Vorteil.

----------


## Killuha

Update: Ich hab die Gabel wie gesagt noch am Samstag losgeschickt. Am Dienstag um 2 Uhr früh war sie in Linz (YT Postfach) und heute hab ich um ca. 16:00 Uhr eine Mail von YT bekommen, dass sie bei ihnen eingelangt ist und umgehen weitergeschickt wird. Wirklich flott muss ich sagen. Ich bin total positiv überrascht.

Da ich aber trotzdem nicht auf eine schnelle Erledigung on BOS vertraue, hab ich mir heute eine Boxxer bestellt die entweder morgen oder übermorgen abholbereit sein soll. (Hoffen wir mal das beste  :Big Grin:  )

Der Mitarbeiter hat mir angeboten den Gabelschaft gleich zu kürzen und die Kralle einzuschlagen, fürs Einbauen haben sie leider zur Zeit zu viel zu tun. Einbau sollte aber für mich eh kein Problem darstellen. Was ein problem ist: Ich hab den Gabelschaft beim Ausbau nicht abgemessen, bevor ich die Gabel verschickt hab.  :Wall: 

Darum die Frage:

Hat jemand ein aktuelles YT Tues und kann mir sagen wie lang eurer Gabelschaft ca. ist? 

Verbaut ist der Standard YT Division Steuersatz mit 2 Spacer (die im original Aufbau auch Standard sind). 

Grund: Der Mitarbeiter hätte mir angeboten den Gabelschaft gleich zu kürzen und die Kralle einzuschlagen. 
Ich hab leider weder das Spezialwerkzeug zum Krallen einschlagen, noch eine Vorrichtung mit der ich den Gabelschaft gerade abscheiden könnte, darum würde mir das Angebot sehr entgegen kommen.

Notfallsplan wäre natürlich das alles abzumessen und bei einem Fahrradhändler bei mir in der nähe das Kürzen des Gabelschafts und das Einschlagen der Kralle zu erledigen, aber so ginge das ganze natürlich schneller.

Danke und LG

Killu

----------


## fipu

Miss doch einfach, die hoch das Steuerrohr inkl. Steuersatz ist. Dann gibst du noch etwas dazu. Ich würde eher zu lang nehmen. Dann kannst du Spacer rauf tun und wenn du sie wieder verkaufst, ist der potenzielle Käuferkreis grösser.

Edit: Natürlich noch die Dicke der oberen Brücke und ev. Spacer dazu rechen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Würde auch sagen Steuerrohr + Spaer + 1cm für die obere Brücke + 1,5cm zur Sicherheit und es kann nix mehr schief gehn.
Wenns dann viel zu lang ist kannst einfach für ein paar € im nächsten Radshop ein paar Spacer nachkaufen ung gut is.

----------


## cliomare

Im Zweifel ein paar cm zu lang lassen. Spacer oben drauf tun ist ja kein Problem.Ansonsten kauf dir einfach einen Rohrschneider im Baumarkt. Kostet so 10-20€ und den kann man schon mal brauchen: Lenker, Sattelstütze etc...Kralle einschlagen geht auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug.

----------


## Killuha

> Miss doch einfach, die hoch das Steuerrohr inkl. Steuersatz ist. Dann gibst du noch etwas dazu. Ich würde eher zu lang nehmen. Dann kannst du Spacer rauf tun und wenn du sie wieder verkaufst, ist der potenzielle Käuferkreis grösser.
> 
> Edit: Natürlich noch die Dicke der oberen Brücke und ev. Spacer dazu rechen.





> Würde auch sagen Steuerrohr + Spaer + 1cm für die obere Brücke + 1,5cm zur Sicherheit und es kann nix mehr schief gehn.
> Wenns dann viel zu lang ist kannst einfach für ein paar € im nächsten Radshop ein paar Spacer nachkaufen ung gut is.





> Ansonsten kauf dir einfach einen Rohrschneider im Baumarkt. Kostet so 10-20€ und den kann man schon mal brauchen: Lenker, Sattelstütze etc...
> Kralle einschlagen geht auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug.


Danke Fipu, Gonzo & Cliomare, an Spacer hab ich echt gar nicht gedacht, höchstw. weil ich immer diese Fotos von Bikes mit den "Spacertürmen" im Kopf habe, aber 1 - 2 können nicht schaden.

Stimmt so ein Rohrschneider ist eine gute Idee. Werd ich mir gleich morgen im Baumarkt checken.

----------


## Killuha

Einbau hat super geklappt, danke für eure Tipps!

Eine Frage hätte ich jetzt aber noch zum Abschluss. Woran kann es liegen, dass sich die Kurvenlage mit der neuen Gabel anders anfühlt. Mir kommt vor, dass der Linker richtig in eine Richtung zu drücken anfängt wenn man ein bisschen einlenkt. Das war mit der Bos vorher nicht so. Ich muss bei Kurven jetzt richtig gegenhalten damit der Lenkwinkel nicht von selbst enger wird. So als wäre der Hub des Lenkers anders. Ich werde mich mit der Zeit sicher daran gewöhnen, aber trotzdem wäre eine Erklärung dafür lässig.

Danke!

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Hat sich die Einbauhöhe stark geändert, bzw. vergrößert?Ich meine den Abstand von Oberkante unterer Brücke bis Achse.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ist der Steuersatz auch fest genug angezogen?
Zieh mal die Vorderbremse leg einen Finger auf die unter Gabelbrücke und schieb das Rad nach vor und zurück. Wenn du jetzt unten ein Spiel spürst muss du die obere Brücke lösen und die Schraube in der AHead Kappe fester anziehen.

Klingt als würde das alles zu leicht gehen. 

Welche Gabel hast du den jetzt verbaut und ist die neu oder gebraucht?

----------


## druelli

Ich denke das liegt am etwas anderen Nach/ Vorlauf des Vorderrades. BOS verbaut 36mm Standrohre und RS 35mm, dass kann schon einen spürbaren Unterschied machen.Will heissen, das die eine Gabel eventuell mehr/ früher " einklappt". Was ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden habe, sind die Abstände von der Steckachse zum Tauchrohr, kann durchaus sein, dass die auch nicht ganz identisch sind. Unten hab ich mal einen Link eingefügt der das ein bisschen verdeutlichen soll.

www.graf-vlad.de/inhalt/alte_...chlauf-01.html

L.G.

Dany

----------


## Gonzo0815

Naja, kann sicherlich auch der Grund sein. Wobei ich aber glaube das da alle recht die gleichen Geos haben werden. Kann dau aber nix fundiertes sagen da ich noch keine unterschiedlichen Gabeln am selben Rahmen gefahren bin.

Leider findet man wirklich nix zu dem Thema bei BOS, keine Angaben zu der Geo der Gabel.

----------


## willi

Einbauhöhe der Bos ist laut Manual zwischen 565 und 575 mm. Die Boxxer hat 568mm.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Jup des schon, aber der Offset Steuerrohr zur Radmitte wäre interessant zu wissen bei der BOS.

----------


## Killuha

> Hat sich die Einbauhöhe stark geändert, bzw. vergrößert?
> Ich meine den Abstand von Oberkante unterer Brücke bis Achse.


Wenn dann nur um ein paar mm.




> Ist der Steuersatz auch fest genug angezogen?
> Zieh mal die Vorderbremse leg einen Finger auf die unter Gabelbrücke und schieb das Rad nach vor und zurück. Wenn du jetzt unten ein Spiel spürst muss du die obere Brücke lösen und die Schraube in der AHead Kappe fester anziehen.
> 
> Klingt als würde das alles zu leicht gehen. 
> 
> Welche Gabel hast du den jetzt verbaut und ist die neu oder gebraucht?


Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Ich hab dann die Bremse gezogen und ganz leicht nach vor und zurück gedrückt und ich spüre ca. 1/2 mm Spiel. Problem ist: Ich hab die von dir genannten Schritte befolgt. Ich hab einmal sogar so stark die Ahead angezogen, ich konnte fast nicht mehr lenken. Das spiel war trotzdem dar. Dieses "1/2 mm Spiel" spürt man sogar noch deutlicher wenn man links oder rechts lenkt :-/ Die Gabel wandert wenn man die Lenkbewegung stoppt sozusagen noch diesen "1/2 mm" nach.

Am besten fühlt ma es direkt im Lenker und wenn ich raten müsste wo das spiel ist würde ich sagen dass es irgendwo um den Gabelkonus herum sein muss. Oben wirkt alles fest.

Mir kommt fast vor als wäre der Gabelschaft für den Steuersatz / Steuerrohr zu klein.

Hab mir eine Boxxer World Cup 2013 gekauft (neu). Hab mir gedacht eine Ersatzgabel kann nicht schaden und da wir eh zu 3. in Morzin unterwegs sind kann immer irgendwo eine Gabel eingehen. Somit hätten wir (falls die BOS doch rechtzeitig zurückkommt) zumindest einen Ersatz für ganz schwierige Fälle.

Das mit dem Nach/Vorlauf kann natürlich auch sein. Wenn ich ganz langsam am Asphalt dahinrolle und ein bisschen einlenke, Kippe ich fast mit dem ganzen Rad um. Es ist so als ob jemand wenn ich z.B. nach Links lenke, auf der Rechten seite des lenkes mit andrückt. Ich cruse morgen mit meinem Kolllegen nach Maribor runter. Ich werd halt mal vorsichtig fahren und nicht viel riskieren und schauen wies mit der Gabel geht. Wenns überhaupt nicht hinhaut muss ich halt weiter Fehler suchen gehen ^^

Danke aber vielmals für eure schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten! Ich hoffe ich darf mich nach Maribor wieder melden  :Wink: 

LG

----------


## bubi

Ist der Gabelkonus sauber (und vorallem richtig rum...man glaub ned was man so alles sieht am Parkplatz  :Wink:  ) aufgeschlagen?

----------


## Killuha

> Ist der Gabelkonus sauber (und vorallem richtig rum...man glaub ned was man so alles sieht am Parkplatz  ) aufgeschlagen?


Mein Gabelkonus hat eine Kegelform. Ich hab ihn so draufgedrückt das die "spitze" auf der unteren gabel brücke aufliegt, und der breite teil auf der eingepressten lagerschale plan aufliegt (inkl extra portion fett). Da ich den Konus aber nur mit reiner Handkraft aufgedrückt habe, kann es wirklich sein, dass der locker ist. Danke für den tipp!  :Wink:

----------


## bubi

Hmm das "klingt" falsch (bin mir aber ned 100 sicher)...vergleichs mal mit dem Bild (oder mach mal ein Bild musst dazu auch nicht ausbauen): 
www.mtb-biking.de/lenkung/pics/ahead_ti.gif
Eigentlich sollte der kegelförmige Teil IN das Lager greifen..
bzgl Aufschlagen: leg den Konus vorher in den Ofen und mach ihn heiß..dann geht er leichter rauf..mit Hammer und nem Stück Holz vorsichtig rundherum aufschlagen

----------


## Gonzo0815

Würde jetzt vom Gefühl her auch sagen das es so herum falsch ist. Jedenfalls kann ich es nur anders herum.
Fahren würd ich so aber auf keinen Fall mehr als ein pasr Testrunden. Denn mit so viel Spiel zerstörst du dir grad noch das untere Lager und oder die Schale.

Stell mal ein Foto vom Gabelkonus rein, so wie er derzeit montiert ist.

----------


## bubi

oder schlimmer, das untere Lager ist schon hin, weil die Ahead Kappe schon auf Block zugeschraubt wurde :/ aber hoffen wirs mal nicht

----------


## Mannie

Ich würde jetzt auch mal so vom gefühl her sagen, dass das falsch rum ist, der die Kegelspitze sollte in das Lager zeigen so rein von der überlegung und von den letzten malen Gabel ausbauen.

----------


## Killuha

Ihr habt beide Recht! Es war wirklich der Konus. Das Spiel ist jetzt weg. Aber leider fühlt sich der lenkeinschlag immer noch komisch an ^^ Ist aber sicher eine Gewohnheitssache =)

----------


## Gonzo0815

Komisch wie, komisch es ruckelt als ob Sand im Lager wäre, oder komisch wie, der lenker fällt schneller in die gelenkte Richtung?

Bei ersterem is dann wahrscheinlich das Lager schon beleidigt vom festen anziehn. Bei zweiteren, wenn kein Spiel mehr da ist wird es die andere Geo der  Gabel sein (Offset). Ist der Gabelkonus bis zum Anschlag aufgeschlagen?

----------


## Killuha

Komisch wie der "Lenker fällt schneller in die eingelenkte Richtung". Das hat sich aber im laufe des Tages in Maribor komplett beruhigt und nach 3 fahrten hatte ich die Gabel auch schon so eingestellt, das sie gepasst hat. Also danke für eure Hilfe, jetzt ist alles wieder beim alten =). Anmerkung: hab in maribor auch einen mit einem YT tues ltd getroffen. Der musste seine Gabel auch schon einschicken und hat 3 wochen gewartet. In maribor ist er jetzt das 1st mal gefahren und dann hats ihm im 1sten run die dichtungen rausgedrückt. Spricht wirklich für Bos muss ich sagen xD

----------


## koller75

> oder schlimmer, das untere Lager ist schon hin, weil die Ahead Kappe schon auf Block zugeschraubt wurde :/ aber hoffen wirs mal nicht



GENAU das Problem hab ich seit gestern bei meinem Tues 2.0 Comp Edition!! Hatte auch Spiel an der beschriebenen stelle und beim Ausbau is mir der innere Lagerring entgegengekommen...

----------

